# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  نصائح للمتزوجات يا طالبات العلم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

إكراما من الله لآدم عليه السلام وإيناسا لوحشته خلق الله له حواء من جزء من  جسده وهو ضلع من أضلاعه ، قال تعالى : (( هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها )) .فالمرأة خلقت للسكن والراحة والرجل خلق للكدح والسعي وهما مشتركان في التكليف .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة . وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها . فينظر كيف تعملون . فاتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساء . فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء )) رواه مسلم .
انظري كيف بدأ الله عز وجل بالنساء في شهوات الدنيا وقدمهن على ما بعد ذلك من شهوات لأنهن أعظم فتنة للرجل .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها المرأة الصالحة )) .
وهذه نصائح اخواتي للمتزوجات والمقبلات على الزواج بإذن الله :
1- احذري الكذب فهو يخلق في نفس الرجل الشك و الارتياب وهما سم حياتكما الزوجية . 
2- احذري الانفعال الشديد فهو يجعل البيت شبه جحيم .
3- لا تمتدحي أي غريب أمام زوجك لانه لايحب أن يسمع تفضيل مخلوق عليه.
4- ان ما يفسد جمال المرأة البطنة فاحذري البطنة.
5- إياك كثرة العتب فإنه يورث البغضاء وإياك المبالغة في الغيرة فإنها مفتاح الطلاق .
6- حافظي على صحتك وتجنبي ما يشوه نضارتك ومنها بعض الأصباغ والمساحيق .
7- اعلمي أن الشؤون الخارجية هي من خصائص زوجك و أما الداخلية فتخصك أنت .
8- المرأة التي عندها الكياسة والسياسة وحسن الذوق ، ما يجعلها تكتم في صدرها معظم شكواها ولا تكرر على مسمعه في كل حديث المسائل البيتية الصغيرة التي تضايقها، فالرجل اللطيف يقدر هذه المرأة .
9- لا تطلعي أحدا على أسرارك ونظمي شؤونك المنزلية .
10- لا تغفلي عن نظافة بدنك فإن نظافته تضئ وجهك ، وتحبب فيك زوجك ، وقابليه فرحه مسرورة مستبشرة ، فإن المودة جسم روحه بشاشة الوجه .
11- اجتهدي أن تنمي فيك السجايا التي حببتك إلى زوجك .
12- تحاشي أن تستطلعي أسرار ماضي زوجك فقد انقضى ، وفي وقوفك عليه ما ينغص عيشك ، ولا تنسي أن زوجك إنسان لا ملاك .
13- احترمي عواطف زوجك، تسلمي موضع حاجاته، وبادري إلى قضائها قبل أن يطالبك بها ، حببي نفسك إلى حرفته .لأن الخدم لم يكلفوا حب سيدهم .
14- اتركي له من آن لآخر الكلمة الأخيرة والقول الفصل .. ففي هذا ما يسره ولا يضرك .
15- دعيه يعتقد من آن لآخر أنه أكثر منك علما و أغزر معرفة فإن هذا الاعتقاد ما يسره ويرضي عواطفه باعتباره كونه رجلا .
16- احترمي أهله وخصوصا والدته التي أحبها قبل أن يحبك .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ

وعلى المرأة والفتاة الصالحة أن تجتهد في تحويل كل ما تقرأ إلى أفعال.. فما أسهل أن تقرأ الفتاة وتحفظ تلك النصائح الذهبية وعند التنفيذ لا تجد منه في جوفها إلا اللمم, والله المستعان؛ ولهذا نرى ونسمع في قسم (الاستشارات) أنّات وآهات وتألمات لأخواتنا عجزن عن التطبيق!!

فأنصح نفسي وأخواتي بالسعي لتنمية هذا الجانب فينا وأن نذكر أنفسنا به, فـ((المؤمن خلق مفتنًا توابًا نسيًا)) كما ورد عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## الأصيلة

نصائح جدا جميلة وفعلا دائما الرجل يحب ان يكون هو العارف هو العاقل هو كل شيء مع ان المرأة قد تكون اعلم منه في بعض الاحيان لكن الرجل لايحب ان يكون هو اقل من زوجته

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جزيتي خيرا 
تم نشرها في الإيميل لكل الأخوات

----------


## الحضرمية

> 3- لا تمتدحي أي غريب أمام زوجك لانه لايحب أن يسمع تفضيل مخلوق عليه.[/size]
> 
> 14- اتركي له من آن لآخر الكلمة الأخيرة والقول الفصل .. ففي هذا ما يسره ولا يضرك .
> 15- دعيه يعتقد من آن لآخر أنه أكثر منك علما و أغزر معرفة فإن هذا الاعتقاد ما يسره ويرضي عواطفه باعتباره كونه رجلا .



نصائح في غاية الروعة جزيت خيرا أخيتي  
اعتقد أن هذه النقاط الثلاث  خصوصاً تحتاج الواحدة أن تعمل بها جيدا كما هي بالفعل لانها أكثر ما يتضايق منها الزوج لان فيها يثبث الزوج نفسه كرجل أمام زوجته

----------


## الأمل الواعد

جزاك الله خيراً على تلك النصائح القيمة وجعل الله ماكتبت في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في أخواتي الكريمات...ونفع الله بكن الأمة

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته................  ....
جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.
يقال أن المرأة كثيرة الكلام عكس الرجل ، وهي بشكواها لزوجها لا تنتظر منه الحل إنما هي فقط تحتاج من يسمعها فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟
ولماذا يحس الرجل بالإنتقاص عندما تكون زوجته أعلم منه؟ إن قلت لأنه رجل ، قلت لك وهل هذا ينطبق على كل رجل مسلم ، أي على الرجل الملتزم والمتدين أيضا ؟ فسيدنا عمر -رضي الله عنه- قال: أصابت إمرأة وأخطأ عمر.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بارك الله في أخيّتنا أمّ عليّ ، وجزاها كلَّ خير لما قدّمت من نصائح!
ولعلّي -لعمومِ النّفع- أنقل لأخيّاتي وتعقيباً على ما تفضّلت به أخيّتنا المباركة أم عليّ بعضَ الصّفات التي يحسُن بالمرأة العاقلة أن تتحلّى بها ؛ اختصرتُها من مقالٍ كنتُ قرأتُه من ملفِّ أخيّتنا ربوع الإسلام :
حيثُ أشارَ كاتبُ المقال إلى أنّ الزّوجةَ اللبيبة ، والتي يأنسُ بها كلُّ ذي لُبٍّ هي :

1. من تقدِّمُ محبّةَ الله تبارك وتعالى على كلِّ محبّةٍ ، وتقدِّمُ رضاه على رِضى كلِّ مخلوقٍ!

2. القريبةُ من زوجها في كلِّ حالٍ ، وغايةُ مقصدِها تُجاههُ الحظيّةُ  بمحبّته ورضاه ؛ فلا يطيبُ لها خاطرٌ ، ولا تذوقُ غمْضاً حتّى يرضى!

3. المتحملّةُ للمسئوليّة ، النّشيطةُ الجادّةُ المثابرة .

4. ذاتُ صبرٍ وتحمُّلٍ ، وذاتُ ذكاءٍ وقّادٍ ونباهةٍ تمكّنُها من استجلابِ  قلبِ زوجِها ، واستدرارِ عطفه وعفوه ، وهيَ السّاعيةُ لراحته وإسعاده .

5 . نهجهها كتابُ اللهِ وسنّة رسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بفهم سلفِ الأمّة  ؛ فهذا ميزانُ الحكمِ عندها ؛ وميزان العدلِ الّذي تحكّمُه في سائرِ  شئونِها .

6. ذاتُ تواضعٍ جمّ ، هيّنة ، ليّنة ؛ تخفضُ جناحَها لزوجها ، وتخفضُ صوتَها في حضرته ؛ إجلالاً واحتراماً ..

7 . تسعى دوماً للتّمسّك بالطّريق السّويّ ؛ فتقبضُ على التزامها بيدها ، ولا تلتفت لبُنيّاتِ الطّريق!

8. تسعى لأن تكونَ ذاتَ حجّةٍ قويّة في الحقِّ وبالحق ؛ فتترفّعُ عن  مجاراةِ أهلِ الأهواء وحظوظِ النّفس ، وتلزمُ الحقّ الّذي تَدينُ اللهَ به .

9 . متعاونةٌ دؤوبةٌ في الدّعوةِ إلى الله تعالى ؛ وأكثر ما يهمُّها هو :  دعوةُ أخواتها وقريباتها ، وتعليمهنّ ما علمت وعرفت من العلم!

10. ذات قلبٍ رحيمٍِ شفوقٍ ؛ تسعى لإعانةِ النّاسِ وخدمتهم ، والوقوفِ عندَ حاجاتهم بما تسع نفسُها .

11. توّاقةٌ في طلب العلم ؛ فهي تطمحُ لأن تكونَ عالمةً بأمور دينِها ؛ متبصِّرةً بكلِّ ما ينْفعها في دينها ودنياها من خيرٍ.

12 . تجاهدُ في سبيلِ راحةِ زوجِها –السّاعي على رعايتها- ؛ وتضحّي برغَباتها لخدمةِ هذا الدّين والأخذ على يدِ زوجِها في ذلك ..

13.تعينُ زوجَها على ضبطِ وقتِه بما ينفعهُ سواء : بإفساح المجال له في طلب  العلم الشّرعيّ أو عملٍ خارجَ البيتِ ، وأداءٍ لما عليهِ من التزاماتٍ  وارتباطات .

14. قليلةُ التّشكّي والتّذمُّر ؛ فطنةٌ فهيمة ، تختارُ الوقتَ المُناسبَ لتبيح لزوجها عمّا في نفسِها!

15. تصنعُ بذكائها منَ الحامضِ شراباً حُلواً! ؛ فـ : 
" تحترمُ غيرةَ زوجِها " ، و " تقدِّرُ حزْمهُ وشدّتَه " و " وتمتصّ غضبهُ إن رأتهُ مُغْضَبا " !

16. حريصةٌ على أهلِ زوجِها وأقربائهِ كلَّ الحِرص ؛ فأهلهُ هُم أهلٌ لها ،  وأمُّ زوجِها بمثابةِ أمِّها ؛ فتبرّها بنفسِها ، وتعينُ زوجَها على  برِّها!

17. لا تُبالي بكلام النّاس -لايؤيّده دليل-! ؛ فهيَ قويّةٌ بفكرِها الذي  لزمتهُ –موقنةً بملازمته للحق- ثابتةٌ على المنهجِ الأصيل ، لا تأبهُ بما  يُلقى حولَها من نعوتٍ!

18 . زاهدةٌ بقدَر ؛ إذ لا تجعل من الدّنيا أكبرَ همّها! بل تكونُ مُقتصدةً ؛ تحفظُ مالَ زوجِها ، وإن أنفقت منه ؛ فتنفق بقدر!

19 . بليغةُ اللِّسانِ ، إن تكلّمت أفاضت على زوجِها درراً زكيّة من طيِّبِ الكلامِ وأحلاه!

20 . ذاتُ توازنٍ في أولويّاتها ؛ فهي إلى جانبِ حِرصِها على العلم  الشّرعيِّ ، لاتُهملُ بيتَها وزوجَها ؛ فتنظّفُ بيتَها وتنمّقُه ، وتتزيّنُ  لزوجِها بأجمل الثّياب ، وتطهو لهُ أشهى وأزكى الطّعام!

وأخيراً : * تهشُّ وتبشُّ في وجهِ زوجِها ، وتُحسنُ الـنَّشَّ ، ولا تُكثرُ من الطَّّشِّ : )
________________
(*) الهشّ والبشّ : بشاشةُ الوجهِ ورحابتُه .
النّشّ : شويُ الطعامِ وطهوه .
الطّشّ : الخروج من البيت بقصدِ التّسلية .

----------


## الاترجة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكي 
وبارك فيكن جمبعا اخواتي واتمني من الله ان ينفعني واياكن بهذة النصائح الغالية التي هي فعلا اساس السعادة في الدنيا ولها ثمراتها في الاخرة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اتمن من الله التوفيق في عرض المزيد من النصائح.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أمور لابد من تركها :

- تكرار الأسئلة ، تكرار السؤال الذي يشعر الزوج بأنك ربما لا تثقين في طريقة تفكيره.

-المقارنة، يشعر بأنك تقارنين بينه وبين من حولك بشكل دائم .. ما يجعله يقع تحت الضغط المستمر ، كما تحملينه مسؤولية ارضاء مزاجك بشكل دائم، والرجل لا يحب أن يشعر بذلك .

- المراقبة ، بل اتركيه يخبرك عن نفسه اذا رغب في ذلك ، لا تشعريه بأنه مراقب دائماً وبأن عليك معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنه .

- لاتعطي انطباعاً للزوج بعدم ثقتك بنفسك،فالرجل لا يحب المرأة التي لا تثق بنفسها .

-الزوج يفضل المرأة التي تقدر ما يقوم به حتى وان كان بسيطاً، فلا داعي للإحباط .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- نصح الزوج فعلى المرأة أن تتعاهد زوجها فإن أنكرت من حاله شيئا سارعت إلى نصحه ، فإن كانت له القوامه فهو إنسان يعتريه الخطأ والكسل قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الدين النصيحة ، إن الدين النصيحة ، إن الدين النصيحة . قالوا : لمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لله ، وكتابه ، ورسوله ، وأئمة المؤمنين ، وعامتهم ، وأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم )) .

-وكذلك النصح عند المصيبة ، عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : مات ابن لأبي طلحة من أم سليم . فقالت لأهلها : لا تحدثوا أبا طلحة بابنه حتى أكون أنا أحدثه . قال فجاء فقربت إليه عشاء . فأكل وشرب . فقال : ثم تصنعت له أحسن ما كانت تصنع قبل ذلك . فوقع بها . فلما رأت أنه قد شبع وأصاب منها ، قالت : يا أبا طلحة ! أرأيت لو أن قوما أعاروا عاريتهم أهل بيت ، فطلبوا عاريتهم ، ألهم أن يمنعوهم ؟ قال : لا . قالت : فاحتسب ابنك). 

- من الأمور التي تترتب عليها مفاسد وتزرع البغض في نفس الزوج، ويؤدي إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه طلب الطلاق في غير ما بأس قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أيما امرأة سألت زوجها طلاقا في غير ما بأس ، فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة )). صحيح أبي داود

- قال تعالى : (( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون )) فمظنة السكينة والرحمة والمودة لا تتحقق إلا بالتماس الأعذار و إحسان الظن .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي النساء خير ؟ قال : التي تسره إذا نظر ، وتطيعه إذا أمر ، ولا تخالفه في نفسها ومالها بما يكره . صحيح النسائي* 

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أيما امرأة سألت زوجها الطلاق في غير ما بأس فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة )) صحيح ابن ماجه*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت ، فبات غضبان عليها ، لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح )) رواه البخاري*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لا يحل للمرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد إلا بأذنه ، ولا تأذن في بيته إلا بأذنه)) رواه البخاري*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الدنيا متاع . وخير متاع الدنيا المرأة الصالحة )) رواه مسلم*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها ، وصامت شهرها ، وحفظت فرجها ، وأطاعت زوجها ، قيل لها : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت)) صحيح الترغيب*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة ؟ الودود الولود ، العؤود ؛ التي إذا ظلمت قالت : هذه يدي في يدك ، لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى)) صحيح الجامع*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أسلوب الزوجة الذكية (من مقالات الدكتورة ناعمة الهاشمي*(*

*-* *تعتقد المرأة أنه بمجرد الزواج اصبح بإمكانها أن تكشف عن كل عيوبها أمام* *زوجها،وتعتز بعض النساء بمقولة إننا لا نخفي أمرا على بعضنا كزوجين، و الصحيح* *هو ان يتمتع كل طرف من أطراف العلاقة الزوجية بشخصيته،وبعض اسراره، وأن يبقي* *بعض الحدود الرفيعة بينه وبين شريكه، لينعم بحياة راقية، وعلاقة صادقة* *ناجحة**.*

*فلا يجوز للمرأة ان تطلع زوجها على كل اسرارها حول* *ماضيها او حياتها السابقة، وليس هذا من إتيكيت الحياة الزوجية،**نظرأ لما يسببه* *من شكوك وخيالات، ومشاعر تحط من قدرها وتسيء إلى مكانتها، ومن ضمن الأسرار التي يجب* *على المرأة اخفاؤها عن الزوج،**ولا تعني الصراحة ان تطلعي الزوج على امور انتهت، ولم تعد* *تعنيه**.*

*بعد الزواج، وعندما تشعر**المرأة بذلك الحب الكبير من زوجها، والإحتواء الدافيء،**ترغب في ان تشكو وتفضفض، لتشعر**منه بالتعويض* *والطبطبة،* *والتأييد، وغالبا ما تشكو من اهلها، وأقاربها، معتقدة أن هذا سيقربه* *منها، والصحيح ان تتجنب المرأة أي حديث سيء عن أهلها مهما بلغت مشاكلها* *معهم،وان تمتدحهم وتمتدح علاقتها بهم، ليبقى ينظر لها باحترام**وتقدير**.*

*تجنبي الحديث مع اهلك حول امور تخصهم* *امام زوجك، وابقي ما يتعلق بهم سرا يخصهم، ولا تتحدثي مطولا هاتفيا معهم* *امامه،**وعلميه كيف يحترمهم،ويقدرهم  ، ويهتم بمناسباتهم السعيدة، و انقلي له* *سلامهم وحبهم واحترامهم**.*

*لا تتحدثي عن زوجك امام* *اهلك بسوء، إلا إن كنت عازمة على حل* *مشكلة* *حقيقية كبيرة،**فيما عدا ذلك احتفظي بالأسرار الزوجية،**وتحدثي عنه بصورة جيدة، و امتدحيه، لأن* *أهلك غدا سيكونون هم مجتمعك، ومن أبنائهم قد يتزوج ابنائك، ولهذا اثر كبير على* *تكوين العلاقات المستقبلية**.*

*إن كنت تساعدين اهلك* *من مصروفك الخاص، والذي تأخذينه من زوجك، فلا تخبريه بهذه المساعدة لكي لا**يستنقصهم، او يتعالى عليهم،حتى وان كان طيبا متعاونا، يبقى الأمر قيد* *الظروف**.*

*كذلك لا تحدثي زوجك أمام اهلك في أمور خاصة،* *فقد يحرجه ذلك، ولا تذكري مواقف تحرجه، ولو على سبيل المزاح**ولا تنتقصي قدره،* *وشجعيه، وتحدثي عنه بما يجعله يفخر بنفسه* *أمامهم**.*

*أنت وأهل* *زوجك**:*

*على الرغم من كل الكلام المخيف الذي يدور حول أهل* *الزوج، و سوء معاملتهم لزوجة الأبن، ظهرت في الأونة الأخيرة نماذج نسائية ناجحة في* *هذه العلاقة،إذن فهناك أمل كبير بأن تحققي النجاح أنت ايضا، وتنعمي بعلاقة طيب ة**مع أهل زوجك، فتخلصي من الأفكار السلبية التي تدور حول رغبتهم في التخلص منك،أو**إيذائك، وأفتحي صفحة جديدة معهم**.*

*من الطبيعي أن تشعر**أم الزوج بالغيرة من زوجة ابنها التي أخذته منها، لكن من* *غير الطبيعي أن تشعر**الزوجة بالغيرة من أمه،* *فغيابه عند* *أمه افضل بكثير من غيابه مع زوجة أخرى أو عشيقة، اتركيه لها ما دمت مشغولة أو**متشاغلة عنه، ولا تعاركيها عليه،**وتأكدي أنك كلما تعلقت به وحرصت على منعه عنها* *كلما تشبثت هي أيضا به، اتركيه لها لبعض الوقت، و ستتركه لك عندما تشعر**بأنك لا تشكلين خطرا**عليها**.*

*أشعري أخواته* *أنك واحدة منهن، ولاتتكبري أو تتعالي عليهن، وكلي من مائدتهن، واجلسي معهن، وتسوقي* *بصحبتهم، ليرتاحوا لك، ويندمجوا معك، وإن كن لا يفضلن تواجدك، فلا تفرضي نفسك* *عليهن، ولا تتحاملي على قرارهن، بل تعاملي مع الأمر بكل بساطة،* *فكل انسان من حقه* *أن يقرر اسلوب حياته**.*


*-* *لا تتحدثي بالسوء عن زوجك* *أمام أهله، حتى لو تحدثوا عنه بالسوء، لا تشاركيهم الحديث،واكتفي بالإستماع،**كما لا تعلقي على الأمر ولا تنتقديهم**.*

*تزيني دائما* *أمامهم، لكن لا تبالغي، واهتمي بنظافتك، وحسن طلتك، وبابتسامة مشرقة، ولا تكوني* *نكدية أوعصبية، ولا تصرخي على أولادك أمامهم،واهتمي بنظافة أولادك وترتيب* *مظهرهم**.*

*منقول - بتصرف-*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي النساء خير ؟ قال : التي تسره إذا نظر ، وتطيعه إذا أمر ، ولا تخالفه في نفسها ومالها بما يكره . صحيح النسائي* 
> 
> *قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أيما امرأة سألت زوجها الطلاق في غير ما بأس فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة )) صحيح ابن ماجه*
> 
> *قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت ، فبات غضبان عليها ، لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح )) رواه البخاري*
> 
> *قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لا يحل للمرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد إلا بأذنه ، ولا تأذن في بيته إلا بأذنه)) رواه البخاري*
> 
> *قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الدنيا متاع . وخير متاع الدنيا المرأة الصالحة )) رواه مسلم*
> ...


 ما شاء الله ، طوبى لزوج رزقه الله زوجة كهذه ... وفق الله الجميع .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

· *تذكري أن الرجل شريك حياتك وليس حياتك كلها* .
*·* *الرجال كلهم لا يحبون المرأة ذات الشخصية الضعيفة**.*
*·* *المرأة تجذب زوجها لها بتفكيرها الإيجابي** .*
*·* *اطلبي حقك دون مقارنة بالغير.*
*·* *الرجل لا ينجذب لغير المرحة.*
*·* *اعرفي شخصية زوجك وافهميها ولا تغيرها** .*
*·* *التضحية بالنسبة للرجل ضعف ولكنه يحب القوية الذكية لا المتسلطة .*
*·* *لا تصارخي على الأطفال بوجوده** .*
*·* *عاقبي زوجك على أخطاءه بالصمت ثم الصمت ثم الصمت ثم الإفصاح بطريقة هادئة* *وحزينة تشبه طريقة الأطفال مثل تشابك اليدين** .*
*·* *اجعليه يفهم أن علاقتكم الزوجية ليست قيدا وإنما عهد بينكم .*
*·* *شجعي زوجك على معانقة أولاده فهذا يقل من عدوانيته**.*
*·* *عندما تعاتبيه لا تجرحيه** .*
*·* *لا تمدحي أو تذمي امرأة أخرى أمام زوجك** .*
*·* *دائما أشعريه بحاجتك له** .*
*·* *لا تنسى الصلاة يا أختي والدعاء لزوجك وأولادك وأهلك** .*



*منقول بتـصرف- نصائح من ملفات د.ناعمه الهاشمي .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا *صلت* *المرأة* *خمسها** ، و صامت شهرها ، و حصنت فرجها ، وأطاعت زوجها ، قيل لها : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت**)) صحيح الجامع*

______________________________  _______


- *أكثر ما ينفر الأزواج من بيت الزوجية كثرة المشاكل وشعورهم بالعجز عن حلها، فلا تشعري زوجك بذلك ولا تكثري من الشكوى إليه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وتجنبي إثارة المشاكل معه قدر الإمكان .*

- *على الزوجة أن تجعل الحب والعاطفة متأججة دائما مع زوجها، هناك عدة أسباب تمثل عوامل رئيسية في فتور الحب بين الزوجين بعد مرور بضع سنوات على زواجهما وإنجاب الأطفال وانشغال الزوجة بأولادها تنظيفًا وتربية ورعاية مما يبعدها على ملازمة زوجها ورعايته ويحد من وقتها المخصص له، ورغم أن هذا مطلب لكل الزوجات، لكن الساعيات لتحقيق هذا المطلب قليلات .*

- *احذري من التذمر المستمر من كل نقص ترينه في البيت والشكوى من كثرة الأعمال التي تؤدينها، فرعايتك لزوجك وأطفالك وواجباتك المنزلية حق عليك وليس تفضلاً منك .*






منقـــــول - بتصرف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ما الحب الذي يحتاجه الزوج :*
*أولا: الثقة** :* 
*عندما يكون موقف المرأة انفتاحيا وتقبليا نحو الرجل يشعر**بأنه موثوق به ، والثقة عند الرجل تعني الاعتقاد بأنه يبذل أقصى جهد لرعاية* *المرأة** ..*

*ثأنياً: التقبل :* 
*عندما تستقبل المرأة الرجل بكل بحب واستحسان دون أن تحاول تغييره يشعر بأنه متقبل وهذا لا يعني أن الرجل كامل وليس لديه أخطاء ولكن يشير أنها لا تحاول تحسينه وأنها تثق بقيامه بالتحسينات المتعلقة به، فعندما تشعره بأنه متقبل يكون من السهل عليه أن ينصت إلى المرأة ويمنحها التفهم الذي تحتاج إليه وتستحقه.*

*ثالثاً: التقدير:* 
*حين يقدر الرجل يشعر بأن جهده لم يذهب سدى وبالتالي يكون متمكنا أن يعطي أكثر وبصورة آلية محفزاً إلى احترام شريكته أكثر.*

*رابعاً: الإعجاب :* 
*مثلما تحتاج المرأة إلى تفاني الرجل فالرجل يحتاج أن يشعر بإعجاب المرأة والإعجاب الذي يريده الرجل من المرأة هو أن تنظر إليه بإكبار وابتهاج واستحسان سار وأن تكون مسرورة من خصائصه الفريدة ومواهبه والتفاني في رعاية الأسرة وغيرها من الفضائل وحين يشعر الرجل بأن المرأة معجبة به يشعر بالأمن إلى درجة تجعله ينذر نفسه لأسرته وزوجته .*

*خامسا : الاستحسان :* 
*كل رجل يريد في أعماقه أن يكون بطل امرأته أو فارسها في درع لامع ودلالة أنه نجح في اختباراتها هو استحسانها وموقف المرأة الاستحساني يعترف بالطيبة في الرجل ويعبر عن الرضا الشامل به ( تذكري بأن بذل الاستحسان لرجل لا يعني موافقته دائما) والموقف الاستحساني يركز على المواقف ونوايا الخيرة والإيجابية في أعمال الرجل وعندما يتلقى الرجل الاستحسان يكون من السهل عليه أن يصادق على مشاعر المرأة.*

*سادساً: التشجيع :* 
*يحتاج الرجل إلى التشجيع من المرأة والتشجيع يعني التعبير عن الثقة بقدراته وشخصيته وهذا يعطي الأمل والشجاعة للرجل، ويشجع على إظهار كل إمكانياته، أن التشجيع الدائم من المرأة للرجل يحفزه إلى أن يقدم اطمئنانا لطيفًا هي بحاجة إليه.*

*(قاعدة هامة )* 
*يظهر الخير والحب في الرجل عندما تشبع حاجات الحب الست الأولية لديه، ولكن حين لا تعرف المرأة ماذا يحتاج إليه الرجل أساسا وتعطي حب رعاية بدل من حب ثقة، يمكن دون علم أن تخرب علاقتهما .*




*للدكتور:صالح البركات – مــنـــــقول بتصرف*

----------


## أسمهان المغربية

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة أفدت وأجدت عسى الله أن ينفع بهذه النصائح الغالية كل ربة بيت تحفظ زوجها في عرضه وماله....ويجعل هذا المجهود الطيب في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا أختي أسمهان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وفي صحيح مسلم في قصة نساء النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام*
*جاء في نهاية الحديث ما قالته عائشة عن زينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنهما*
*فقالت زينب : يا رسول الله إن أزواجك أرسلنني إليك يسألنك العدل في ابنة أبي قحافة* 
*قالت – أي عائشة - : ثم وقعت بي فاستطالت على وأنا أرقب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرقب طرفه هل يأذن لي فيها* 
*قالت : فلم تبرح زينب* *حتى عرفت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكره أن أنتصر* 
*قالت : فلما وقعت بها لم أنشبها حين أنحيت عليها* 
*قالت : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتبسم إنها ابنة أبي بكر.*

*فالمرأة الذكية هي التي تراعي زوجها ومن ذلك أن تكون فاهمة لماحة لمراد الزوج لا تستنطقه في كل الأحوال ، فالزوج يحب زوجته تفهم مراده وتشعر به .*

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن جهد متميز ،، جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي حكمة ,, حياك الله بيننا في منتدى الألوكة ننتظر مواضيعك ومشاركاتك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

عقب الولادة يحدث ترهلات في عضلات البطن وتصبح ضعيفة بسبب تمدد العضلات أثناء الحمل ،الأعمال المنزلية رياضة مهمة تغفل عنها الكثير من النساء فالأعمال المنزلية من كنس ومسح وطبخ وتنظيف ... وسائل كفيلة لحرق دهون الجسم حيث يفقد الجسم 240 سعرا حراريا في الساعة ، فهذه الأعمال المنزلية مع الحمية الغذائية يمكن التغلب على هذا الكرش ، الماء ليس له قيمة سعرية حرارية ولا يؤدي إلى ظهور الكرش بل على العكس كثرة تناول الماء قبل الطعام يقلل من الشهية لتناول الطعام فيساعد على التخلص من السمنة والكرش .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

حرم الله أناملك عن النار أخيتي وبارك فيك.

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة ؟ الودود الولود ، العؤود ؛ التي إذا ظلمت قالت : هذه يدي في يدك ، لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى)) صحيح الجامع

ياالله اللهم وفق أزواج المسلمين لكل خير واصلح شأنهم.
وهمسه في أذن كل زوجة (أنت كالصحراء الجافة كالصحـراء الخاليه من كل شيئا لا يلذ ولايطيب العيش بدون زوجك فاسعي دائما لنيل سعادته ونيل رضاه تسعدين بإذن الله في الدنيا والآخرة).

وفقكن الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> حرم الله أناملك عن النار أخيتي وبارك فيك.


 اللهم آمين ،، جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- الزوجة التي تهمل ذاتها من الصعب أن تقنع زوجها بذاتها ووجودها عليك بالاهتمام بذاتك من الداخل ثقي بنفسك ، املئي واشغلي حياتك بما يعود عليك بالنفع ، وبصحيح العبارة ألا يكون زوجك كل همك وشغلك الشاغل ، قال تعالى : (( قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين )).*

*- على الزوجة ان تستقبل زوجها عند دخوله للبيت بابتسامة مشرقة ، فالإنسان بطبيعته يحب الشخص المتفائل المبتسم ، فالزوجة عليها أن تكون شخصيتها متفائلة مبتسمة تثير البهجة ، حيث أننا في زمن تكثر فيه المشاكل فالزوج هنا يبحث عن راحة البال ، قال تعالى : ((ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًالِّتَسْكُنُوا إلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً)).*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* الصمت مرتبط بالحذر وكلاهما وسيلة قوية تساعد على النجاح في الحياة عامة ومع الزوج خاصة ، فعندما يعود الرجل متعبا من عمله ويكون سريع الغضب ، على الزوجة الصمت ، سيتأثر بأسلوب تعاملها مع غضبه فيقدر لها ذكاءها ويحترم موقفها وينجذب نحوها .والله أعلم

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

ماشاء الله فعلا والله نصائح غالية جدا جدا والله استفدت كثيرا
الله المستعان اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة ويسر أموري زواجي وكل بنات المسلمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

> *الزوجة التي  تهمل ذاتها من الصعب أن تقنع زوجها بذاتها ووجودها عليك بالاهتمام بذاتك  من الداخل ثقي بنفسك ، املئي واشغلي حياتك بما يعود عليك بالنفع ، وبصحيح  العبارة ألا يكون زوجك كل همك وشغلك الشاغل ، قال تعالى : (( قل إن صلاتي  ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين )).*


أتمنى أن تنظر المرأة إلى هذه النصيحة الغالية بعين الاعتبار!!

أحسن الله إليكِ نصائح رائعة, نفع الله بها.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

يقول - الشيخ أبي اسحاق الحويني - : أنه زار أحد أصدقائه فوجده كئيبا حزينا فلما سأله عن سبب حزنه بكى الرجل بكاءا عظيما ثم قال ياشيخ زوجتي مريضة وأنا ألازمها منذ أيام
يقول الشيخ أبو أسحاق الحويني أستغربت منه هذا البكاء العظيم وكاد أن يسقط من عيني وهو كما أعرفه من الرجال الصالحين أحسبه والله حسيبه هذا غير انه مرض عارض ليس بالخطير
فلما أنتبه الرجل قال ياشيخ هل تستغرب أنني ابكي على زوجتي هذا البكاء فلو عرفت عنها ما أعرف لعذرتني ولم تلمني فاسمع مني ياشيخ
يقول الرجل أنه رجل فقير الحال في وظيفة متواضعة بالكاد يسد حاجته وقد شاء الله ان يفاتحه أحد الأشخاص لما رأى امانته وصلاحه بان يزوجه إبنته لما رأى من صلاحه وتقواه وكان أبو الزوجة غني من الأغنياء فتم الزواج وكانت نعم الزوجة الصالحة جعلت حياته جنة في الأرض بكل ماتعني الكلمة
الى ان جائني والدها يوما وقال لي اتق الله يافلان وأشتر لزوجتك بعض الخبز والجبن والفلافل والفول ولاتكثر عليها اللحم فقد ملت من اكل الدهن واللحم والفاكهة
يقول الرجل فتحت فمي ولم أدري ما أجاوب فلم افهم ماذا قال وماذا يقصد حتى قابلت زوجتي وسالتها فكانت المفآجأة التي حركت الأرض من تحت اقدامي
لقد كانت زوجته كلما تذهب الى أهلها ويقدمون لها اللحم والطبخ الدسم والفاكهة كانت تقول لاأريده فقد مللته ولا تأكل شيئا منه وتقول ان زوجها لايحرمها من شيئ منه بل انه أكثر عليها منه حتى ملت من اللحم والفاكهة لكنها تشتهي الجبنة الحامضة والفلافل وماشابهها فهو لايحضره لها
بينما الحقيقة أنها في بيت زوجها لم تكن ترى اللحم الا في الشهر والشهرين مره وكان أغلب أكلها من الجبنة الحامضة والفلافل والفول فلم يكن الرجل يملك مايسد جوعه ولا جوع زوجته لكن الزوجة الصالحة أرادت أن ترفع زوجها عند اهلها وتجعله كبيرا في اعينهم 
كانت تتحمل الجوع والحرمان ولا ترضى ان يعيره احد بفقره وحاجته بل كانت تصبره وتشد من أزره وتذكره بموعود الله له أن صبر ولم يمنعها أنها كانت الغنية الثرية التي حرمت متعة الدنيا بل كانت نعم الزوجة الصالحة الصابرة 
فقال الرجل للشيخ ابو أسحاق الحويني هل علمت الآن ماسبب بكائي وخوفي عليها ياشيخ وهذا الموقف أحد مواقفها فقط فلو حدثتك عنها وعن صلاحها وصيامها وقيامها وتقواها وحسن خلقها معي ومع الناس ماأوفيتها حقها فاطرق الشيخ أبو اسحاق راسه وأنصرف وهو يدعوا لها من كل قلبه فوالله انها لنعم الزوجة فلا إله الا الله.


منقول : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243557

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قَصْرُكِ العبادةَ على الصلاة والصيام وحِفظ القرآن مِن أوجه القصور في فَهْم معنى العبادة؛ لأنَّ مفهومَ العبادة أوسعُ مِن ذلك بكثير، العبادة تسَع الحياةَ بأسْرها، وهي كما عرَّفها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - قدَّس الله رُوحَه -: "اسمٌ جامع لكلِّ ما يحبُّه الله ويرْضاه مِن الأقوال والأعمال الظاهِرة والباطنة"، والله يحبُّ حُسنَ تبعُّلكِ لزوجكِ، وتربيتكِ لأولادكِ تربيةً إسلاميةً صالحة، وإذًا فأنتِ في جوٍّ تعبُّديٍّ ما دامتْ نيتُكِ خالصةً لوجه الله - سبحانه وتعالى.*

*يدلُّ على ذلك ما ورد في بعضِ الأحاديث النبويَّة - وإن ضُعِّف بعضها - كقولِ النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((ألاَ أُخبركم بنِسائكم مِن أهل الجنة؟ الودود الولود العؤود، التي إذا ظُلِمت قالت: هذه يَدي في يدِك؛ لا أذوق غُمضًا حتى ترضَى))، وقوله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إذا صَلَّتِ المرأة خمسَها، وصامتْ شهرها، وحصَّنتْ فَرْجَها، وأطاعتْ زوجها، قيل لها: ادخلي الجنةَ مِن أيِّ أبواب الجنة شِئت)).*

*وعن أسماءَ بنتِ يَزيدَ الأنصاريَّة من بني عبد الأشهل، أنَّها أتتِ النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وهو بيْن أصحابه، فقالت: بأبي أنتَ وأمِّي، إني وافدةُ النِّساء إليك، واعلم - نفْسي لك الفِداء - أنه ما مِن امرأةٍ كائنة في شرْق ولا غرْب سمعتْ بمخرجي هذا أو لم تسمعْ، إلا وهي على مِثل رأيي، إنَّ الله بعثَك بالحقِّ إلى الرِّجال والنِّساء، فآمنَّا بك وبإلهك الذي أرْسَلك، وإنا معشرَ النِّساء محصوراتٌ مقصورات، قواعِد بيوتِكم، ومقضَى شهواتكم، وحاملات أولادِكم، وإنَّكم معاشرَ الرِّجال فُضِّلْتم علينا بالجُمُعة والجماعات، وعيادة المرضَى، وشهود الجنائز، والحج بعدَ الحج، وأفضل مِن ذلك الجهاد في سبيل الله، وإنَّ الرَّجل منكم إذا خرَج حاجًّا أو معتمرًا أو مرابطًا حفظْنا لكم أموالكم، وغزلْنا لكم أثوابَكم، وربَّيْنا لكم أولادكم، فما نُشارِككم في الأجْر يا رسول الله؟ قال: فالتفتَ النبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - إلى أصحابه بوجهِه كلِّه، ثم قال: ((هل سمعتُم مقالةَ امرأة قطُّ أحسن مِن مسألتها في أمْر دِينها من هذه؟)) فقالوا: يا رسول الله، ما ظننَّا أنَّ امرأة تَهتدي إلى مِثل هذا، فالتفت النبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - إليها، ثم قال لها: ((انصرفي أيَّتُها المرأة، وأعْلِمي مَن خلفك من النِّساء أنَّ حُسْنَ تبعُّل إحداكنَّ لزوجها، وطلبها مرضاتَه، واتباعها موافقتَه - تعدِل ذلك كلَّه))، قال: فأدبرتِ المرأة وهي تُهلِّل وتكبِّر استبشارًا؛ ضعفه الألباني.*

*فاستبشري خيرًا وأصلحي نيتكِ كي لا يذهبَ تعبُكِ سدًى؛ فعَن أمير المؤمنين أبي حفْص عمرَ بن الخطَّاب - رضي الله تعالى عنه - قال: سمعتُ رسولَ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - يقول: ((إنَّما الأعمالُ بالنيَّات، وإنما لكلِّ امرئ ما نوى، فمَن كانتْ هِجرته إلى الله ورسولِه فهجرتُه إلى الله ورسوله، ومَن كانتْ هجرته لدُنيا يُصيبها، أو امرأة يَنكِحها، فهجرتُه إلى ما هاجَر إليه))؛ متفق عليه.*

*ردِّدي دائمًا هذا الدعاء: ﴿ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا ﴾ [الفرقان: 74].*

*أمَّا كثرةُ المسؤوليات الملْقاة على عاتقكِ مع ضِيق وقتِكِ، فهذا مِن نقص البَرَكات، والبَركة لا تحلُّ في غياب النيَّة وكثرة التذمُّر! فتحمَّلي مسؤوليةَ نفسكِ وأعباءَ بيتكِ، ولا تُحمِّلي زوجَكِ مسؤوليةَ أنَّه تزوَّجكِ.*

*الزواج يا أُخيَّتي، لا يُعطِّل العبادة إطلاقًا؛ لأنَّه في حدِّ ذاته عبادة، فاستمتِعي بكلِّ لحظة تعيشينها مع زَوْجكِ وأبنائِكِ، فهؤلاء هم أعمالُكِ الصالحة التي تُقدِّمينها إلى الله - سبحانه وتعالى - في الوقتِ الذي تُقدِّم فيه أخواتُكِ العازبات أعمالاً صالحةً أخرى؛ أقلُّها الصبر على الحياة بلا زوْج وأبناء!*

*زوْجكِ وأولادكِ مِن أجلِّ نِعم الله عليكِ فاشكريه عليها؛ ليزيدَكِ من فضله، ويباركَ لكِ فيما وهَبكِ، واطلبي منه - سبحانه - أن يُبارك لكِ في وقتكِ وعملكِ كي تَجدي الوقتَ لأداء العبادات بمختلف أنواعها بدنيَّة كانتْ أم ماليَّة أم قَوليَّة.*

*ردِّدي دعاءَ الفاروق عمرَ - رضي الله عنه -: "اللهمَّ إنَّا نسألك صلاحَ الساعات، والبَرَكة في الأوقات"، ولا تَحْقري مِن المعروف والخير شيئًا وإنْ قلَّ، فقليلٌ دائم خيرٌ مِن كثير منقطِع، والمهمُّ في العبادة - بعدَ النيَّة - المداومةُ على أداء هذه العبادة؛ فقد سُئِلَ النَّبِيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: أيُّ الأعمال أحَبُّ إلى اللَّه؟ قال: ((أَدْوَمُها وإنْ قَلَّ))؛ متفق عليه.*

*كوني واقعيةً حتى في أدائِكِ لعباداتكِ، فإنْ كنتِ لا تجدين الوقتَ لحفظ القرآن، فيستحيل أنَّكِ لا تجدين الوقتَ لتلاوته أو سماعه!*

*ضَعي المصحفَ الشريف على المِنْضَدة قُربَ سَرير النوم، وقبل أن تَخلُدي إلى النومِ اقْرئي صفحةً منه (وجهًا واحدًا)، واجعليها عادةً وعبادة.*

*وفي الوقتِ الذي تقومين فيه بتنظيفِ البيت قومي بتشغيلِ إذاعة القرآن، أو افتحي التلفازَ على أيِّ قناة يُبثُّ فيها القرآن الكريم صباحَ مساءَ، واستمعي إلى كلامِ الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - خلالَ عملكِ؛ هل يُكلِّفكِ ذلك شيئًا؟!*

*وإنْ كنتِ تجدين صعوبةً في طلبِ العلم خارجَ المنزل، فاطلبيه مِن (الإنترنت)، يمكنكِ التسجيل في الأكاديميَّة الإسلاميَّة المفتوحة على الرابط التالي:*
*http://www.islamacademy.net/arabic/index.asp*

*ولا تُرهقي نفسَكِ بتسجيل أكثرَ مِن مادة دراسيَّة، بل اختاري مادةً واحدةً أو مادتين لكلِّ فصل دِراسي، والله الموفِّق.*

*أمَّا صلاة الفجر، فضَعِي المنبِّه على وقت الصلاة؛ ليكونَ معينًا لكِ بعدَ الله على الاستيقاظ، وصدِّقيني لن يمرَّ أسبوع إلا وقد تكيفت الساعة البيولوجية في جسَدكِ على الاستيقاظ في هذا الوقت، حتى قبل أن ترنَّ ساعةُ المنبِّه، فقط أخْلِصي النية واصْدقي مع الله، وحتمًا سيتولَّى الله أمرَ مساعدتكِ على أداء فُروضه.*

*لا تنسي أيضًا أن ترطبي لسانَكِ بذكْر الله على كلِّ حال؛ تسبيحًا وتهليلاً واستغفارًا، سواء كنتِ تُقطِّعين الخضروات في المطبخ، أو خلال انتظاركِ لخبز الكعْك، وحتى في الوقت الذي تُسرِّحين فيه شَعَركِ أو شعر ابنتكِ، بدلاً مِن شُغل لسانكِ بالتذمُّر والتشكِّي والتسخُّط!*




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsel...#ixzz1Tas1HVQ  W

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هوّني ولا تهوّلي
*
مجلة الأسرة-الجوزاء : لا أدري لماذا ابتسمت وأنا أقرأ مقال الأخت نورة هلال في العدد ( 117 ) من " الأسرة " بعنوان ( إلى صديق زوجي ) رغم أن المقال لا يدعو إلى الابتسام .. ربما لأني تذكرت صاحبة لي كانت تعاني التجربة نفسها .

أخيتي نورة .. لست وحدك في هذه المشكلة .. ربما لا أبالغ لو قلت إن 95 % من نسائنا مثلك ذلك أن ( الديوانيات ) و ( المقاهي ) ومتابعة الفضائيات ، وطريقة تعامل المرأة مع زوجها ، أمور لعبت دوراً كبيراً في هروب كثير من الرجال من بيوتهم ناهيك عن طبيعة الرجل وحبه للانطلاق !! خصوصاً إذا لم يجد ما يشده إلى بيته ولا شيء يشد الرجل إلى بيته كزوجته !!

لست هنا لتحليل الأسباب .. ولكنها مجرد همسة في أذنك وأذن كل من تشكو شكواك لعل وعسى أن يوفقنا الله فينفع بها :

لو تأملت في نصوص الكتاب والسنة لعلمت ما للمرأة من تأثير كبير على الرجل !! 

ولو قرأت في سير الصحابيات والصالحات ، لتعجبت أشد العجب من الطريقة التي يعاملن بها أزواجهن .. وكأنهن درسن علم النفس .. أو قرأن في شتى فنون التعامل مع الزوج !! .

وقفت طويلاً وقد أخذ العجب مني كل مأخذ أمام جمل وكلمات قصيرة يقلنها لأزواجهن تفعل فيهم فعل السحر !! وقد صدق الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن من البيان لسحراً " ومن الطبيعي جداً أن تسأل إحدانا نفسها : ما السر الذي جعلهن يصلن إلى ما وصلن إليه من الرقي والتفاهم في تعاملهن مع أزواجهن ؟ رغم أن بعضهن لا تعرف القراءة والكتابة !

كأني الآن بإحدى النساء تقول بصوت مرتفع : زوجي ليس كزوجها .. وأنا معك في ذلك ولكن أقول : كوني مثلها يكن زوجك كزوجها .. وسأخبركم عن سرهن ولكن بعد سطور 

أخيتي نورة : يبدو أنك جرّبت طرقاً شتى مع زوجك ولكنها لم تنفع إلا طريقة واحدة لم تجربيها وهي أن تفعلي ما يريد هو لا ما تريدين أنت .. نعم أخية .. كوني لزوجك كما يريد يكن لك كما تريدين .. 

وأنت تقولين : فهو يستشهد بصاحبه في كل شيء ، وهذا أمر مؤسف من زوجك ولكن السؤال هنا : ما الذي يدفعه لأن يستشهد بصاحبه وزوجته ؟! إنه أنتِ .. لماذا تشعرين زوجك وكأنه في دوام رسمي ؟! إن كان لا يعجبه – ولا أظنه يعجبه ـ سؤالك أياه : أين كنت ؟ مع من ؟ من أين أتيت ؟ فلا تسألي .. الأمر بسيط جداً !! 

إن كان يريدك ألا تسهري بانتظاره .. فافعلي ما يريد .. ماذا ستخسرين ؟! ما دامت الطرق التي جربتها لم تنفع فجربي هذه الطريقة .

أعرف امرأة لها ما يقرب من ستة أعوام تعاني من سهر زوجها خارج المنزل وكثرة استشهاده بصاحبه كزوجك تماماً ، رغم أنها لم تكن تقصر معه في شيء ولا ينقصها شيء من أمور الدنيا إلا في أمر واحد وهو حدة طباعها .. فهي كما نقول بالعامية ( حنانة ) أو ( لا تعرف كيف تأخذ الأمور ببساطة ) وكنت أعلم يقيناً أن سبب هروب زوجها من البيت هو لسانها .. ولكنها لم تكن تعترف .. غير أنها تأدبت بعد أن كاد الأمر يصل إلى الطلاق .. فلما سألتها بعد فترة من الزمن عن حالها ، قالت : 

إنه لم يعد يسهر كالسابق وخفت حدة طباعه ، فسألتها عن السبب فقالت : إنها لم تعد تهتم كثيراً بخروجه .. إن جاء لقي ما يسره وإن غاب الله يحفظه .. 

وهذا بالضبط ما ينبغي أن تفعليه .. أن تتقبلي كل ما يصدر من زوجك ببساطة .. لا أقول قدسي أخطاءه .. ولكن في مسألة كالسهر يجب عليك أن تتعاملي معها بروية وتعقل .. واحذفي كلمة ( لا أستطيع ) من قاموس حياتك بالمرة .. لأن هروب الرجل من المنزل .. وتصرفاته مع زوجته غالباً سببها الزوجة .

علينا أن نتعلم فن ( التهوين ) وأخذ الحياة ببساطة لا أن نجعلها حياة بـ ( التهويل ) !! باختصار أخية .. على إحدانا أن تكون قنوعاً راضية .. وهذا لا يعني أن تضعي يدك على خدك وتقولي : ما حيلتي ؟ ولكن ( اعقلها وتوكل ) وهناك طرق عملية كثيرة تناسبك .. الأمر فقط يحتاج امرأة تتمتع بالذكاء والدهاء ! فمثلاً : لا تسهري بانتظاره .. أليس هذا ما يريد ؟! ولو أنك كنت تسقبلينه بالترحاب والحب والحنان .. 

ربما لم يطلب منك أبداً ألا تسهري بانتظاره .. بل ربما ترك السهر من أجلك .. لأنه ومهما بلغت علاقته بصاحبه فإنه سيجد عندك أشياء لن يجدها أبداً عند صاحبه .. فبإمكانك أن تقدمي له الحب والحنان .. وأن تشبعي حاجاته النفسية والجسدية .. أن تشعريه بحاجتك إليه ، أن ترضي غروره بحسن تبعلك له .. وأمور أخرى لا يمكن أن يقدمها له صاحبه أبداً ..*




المصدر :
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alzawaj/76.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

71 فكرة تزيد من محبة الزوجة لزوجها
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alzawaj/109.htm

----------


## مروة عاشور

عودًا حميدًا أختنا الكريمة أم علي
افتقدناكِ!
شغلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه..
مقال طيب, نفع الله به وأثابكِ خيرًا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اشتاقت لك الجنان أختي التوحيد بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

> بارك الله في أخيّتنا أمّ عليّ ، وجزاها كلَّ خير لما قدّمت من نصائح!
> ولعلّي -لعمومِ النّفع- أنقل لأخيّاتي وتعقيباً على ما تفضّلت به أخيّتنا المباركة أم عليّ بعضَ الصّفات التي يحسُن بالمرأة العاقلة أن تتحلّى بها ؛ اختصرتُها من مقالٍ كنتُ قرأتُه من ملفِّ أخيّتنا ربوع الإسلام :
> حيثُ أشارَ كاتبُ المقال إلى أنّ الزّوجةَ اللبيبة ، والتي يأنسُ بها كلُّ ذي لُبٍّ هي :
> 
> 1. من تقدِّمُ محبّةَ الله تبارك وتعالى على كلِّ محبّةٍ ، وتقدِّمُ رضاه على رِضى كلِّ مخلوقٍ!
> 
> 2. القريبةُ من زوجها في كلِّ حالٍ ، وغايةُ مقصدِها تُجاههُ الحظيّةُ بمحبّته ورضاه ؛ فلا يطيبُ لها خاطرٌ ، ولا تذوقُ غمْضاً حتّى يرضى!
> 
> 3. المتحملّةُ للمسئوليّة ، النّشيطةُ الجادّةُ المثابرة .
> ...


 بارك الله في كاتبة الموضوع..وشكر الله لك كاتبة هذه الكلمات التي اقتبستها رووووووووعة جزاكن الله الجنة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللاءات التي تحقق السعادة الزوجية 



الحياة السعادة الزوجية ينشدوها كل زوجين في هذه الحياة ، فهذه السعادة هي تدعو الإنسان إلى السعي الحثيث إلى دخول عش الزوجية ، وهي التي تكون سبباً في استمرار الزوجية ، وإن تخللها ما يدركها ، وهذه السعادة هي التي تكون سبباً في المحافظة على الوفاء من أحدهما للأخر في الحياة وبعد الممات . 

وتحقيق هذه السعادة الزوجية مناطة على عاتق الزوجين معاً ، فكل يتحمل مسؤوليته ودوره فكل بحسبه ، وفن التهرب من المسؤولية لا مكان له في الحياة الزوجية ، فحلوها ومرها يصل الزوجين معاً . 

وللحياة الزوجية السعيدة أسباب ومقومات ، ومن هذه الأسباب معرفة ما يعكر جو هذه السعادة ، ومعرفة اللاءات التي متى ما تفهما الزوجين ، واستجاب لطلبهن ، وذلك في البعد عما ينهين عنه ، وتحول ما يقابله في حياتنا الزوجية اليومية : 

عزيزتي الزوجة : قبل تدوي هذه اللاءات أقول : " انتبهي لطبيعة زوجك .. وافهميه جيدًا حتى تستقر حياتكما وتنعما بالرضا والسعادة " وهذه خلاصة الأسباب التي تجلب لكِ وله الحياة السعيدة ـ أدامها الله لكل زوجين . 

فهذه عشرون لاءً ، تجنبي الوقوع فيها : 
1ـ لا تقارني نفسك به، فهو مختلف عنك في مجالات شتى : طبيعته السلوجية ، والأخلاقية ، والبنية البدنية ، و ....... 

2ـ لا تتوقعي منه أن يقوم بما ترغبين في أن يقوم به ، لا شك أن كل زوجة تريد من زوجها أن يستجيب لرغباتها عاجلاً أو أجلاً قل أو كثر؛ لكن أيتها الزوجة ليس كل ما يتمنه المرء يدركه ، ولتعلمي أيتها الزوجة أن زوجك لا يفكر بالأسلوب التي تفكرين به. 

3ـ لا تفرضي آرائك ، أو أسلوبك أو تفكيرك عليه ، فالزوج مهما كان لا يرضى أن يكون مسيرا ، أو أن تتعالى عليه زوجته ، وسرعان ما يغضب إذا شعر بذلك . 

4ـ لا تقتحمي عزلته ؛ إما بطلبات ، أو مناقشته في قضية ما ، أو .... ؛ لأنه يفضل أن ينعزل عن الآخرين إما تفكيراً ، أو جسدياً إذا كانت لديه مشكلة يحاول حلها؛ حتى لو أردت مشاركته في علاج مشكلته . 

5ـ لا تحمليه مسؤولية أي خطأ أو ضرر يحدث في محيطة الأسرة ، وليس هناك سبب يشير إلى أنه هو المتسبب فمن طبيعة الإنسان ما يدعوه إلى التهرب من مسؤولية جريرة ما فعلته يداه فما بالك من لم يكن هو المتسبب للخطأ ، أو يكون سبب فيه . 

6ـ لا تنتظري منه الاعتراف ، أو الاعتذار الحار عندما يخطئ عليك ؛ لأنه يفهم أن الاعتذار فيه نوع تنقص فلهذا لا يحب الاعتذار، وإن أراد فإنه يتبع طرقًا أخرى غير مباشرة ، فأي تصرف يظهر منه سواءً كان قولاً أم فعلاً فيه ولو بالإشارة إلى الاعتراف ، أو الاعتذار ، فاستثمره لصالحك وعزي نفسك فيه ، فالمرء يكفيه من القلادة ما حاط بالعنق ، وعلى هذا لا تنتظري منه أن يقول لك آسف . 

7ـ لا تثقلي عليه بالحديث ، سيما في قيل وقال ، وكثرة التشكي سواء من القريب أم البعيد ، وخاصة في بعض الأوقات ، والحالات ، فالإنسان لا يحب الثرثار لا مجالسة ولا محادثة ، فكيف يكون الحال مع رفيق الحياة كالزوجة ، ولهذا نجد العالم بأسره اتفق على أن من الصفات الجميلة في الزوجة قلة الحديث ، ويقابل ذلك الزوجة الثرثارة . ومن ذلك إسماعه كلامًا لا يرضيه ، سواءً كان في نفسه ، أو أهله ؛ فإن هذا يؤنبه كثيراً ، ويعكر صفو مزاجه . 

9ـ لا تستعملي الأسلوب المباشر في تنبيه عند وقعه بالخطأ عليك ، وكذا الكلمات النابية ؛ فإن في القاموس كلمات جميلة ورنانة تؤدي نفس الغرض التي تؤديه الكلمات النابية ، بل أفضل منها وأجدى . 

10ـ لا تلحي عليه في السؤال عند خروجه ، وكذا الطلب منه بعدم الخروج ؛ فهو يرغب في أن يكون كالطائر الحر، وأصدقاؤه كثر ، فالذين سيذهب معهم اليوم لم يذهب معهم بالأمس ، وبدل من ذلك فالأفضل أن ترشيده بأسلوب غير مباشر أن يجاهد نفسه بالتقليل من الخروج ، وأن يرتب وقته ، وأن يرتبط معك وأولادك أكثر . 

11ـ لا تكرري الوقوع في الخطأ ؛ حتى لو لم يكن خطأ في نظرك ، فتكرار الخطأ منك لا يفهمه على أنه ليس بخطأ وإنما يشعر بأنك تنتقصين من رجولته ، وشخصيته . 

12ـ لا تظنين ضن السوء في زوجك فلا مجال لهذه الظن في الحياة الزوجية ، وإن ظهر لك ما يوجب الريبة ، فالتثبت ، والاستفسار ، وحمله على المحمل الحسن إن وجدت له منفذاً . 

13ـ لا تقللي من قيمة ما يقوم به من أجلك ومن أجل أولادكما ، ولو كان قليلاً حتى لا تفقديه بالكلية . 

14ـ لا تظنين أن من شروط الحياة الزوجية السعيدة سلامتها من سوء التفاهم بين الزوجين ، فهذا شرط بعيد المنال لم يتحقق في بيت النبوة ، فليس عيباً أن يطرأ على الحياة الزوجية سواءً ، وإنما العيب عدم الحد منه ، وجعله يتفاقم ، بل بإلامكان استثماره لصالحكما إذا أحسنتما التعامل معه . 

15ـ لا تنشري أسرار حياتكما حلوها ومرها لأي كان ؛ لأن الرجل بطبيعته كتوم ، والعاقل لا يرغب أن يطلع على خصوصياته أحد . 

17ـ لا طرف ثالث في حل المشاكل التي قد تقع بينكما ؛ إلا أن تصل إلى باب مغلق لا يستطيع فتحه إلا العقلاء من الخيرين . 

18ـ لا تهتمي بأولادك ، أو حاجياتك على حساب اهتمامك به ، فهو يحب أن يكون مصدر الاهتمام والرعاية طوال وجوده بالبيت ، وأنه بامكانك أن توفق بين الاهتمامات عند تعددها . 

19ـ لا تكون سبباً في نفرته منك أثناء المعاشرة الزوجية سواء بكلام أو فعل حتى لا يبحث عن المتعة في مكان آخر. 

20ـ لا تكثري عليه من طلباتك ، وعندما تدعوك الحاجة لذلك ، فتحني الوقت المناسب ، وتقديم الأهم فالأهم . 





زينب بنت فهد بن عبد الله 
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alzawaj/188.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*1. زوج مثالي : يتشبه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كان يرفق بالنساء ويقول : [ استوصوا بالنساء خيرًا ، فإن المرأة خُلقت من ضِلعٍ ، وإن أعوج ما في الضلع أعلاه : فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته ، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج فاستوصوا بالنساء ] فيرحم ضعفها ، ويكرمها فإن في إكرامها إكرام لنفسه ، ويصبر على أذاها [وإن كره منها خُلقًا رضي منها آخر] " رواه مسلم، ويعاملها بالإيثار .
-ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم [ أكمل المؤمنين إيمانًا أحسنهم خلقًا ، وخياركم خيارك لنسائهم ] "رواه الترمذي" ، وهو يعلم أن الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها الزوجة الصالحة فيعينها على طاعة الله ويطلب قبل ذلك التزوج من المؤمنة الصادقة فإذا تزوجها وظفر بها عاملها بما يليق بها ، وهو مع ذلك يوجه ويرشد ، يأمر وينهى ، يربي ويعلم كمثل حال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو صاحب القوامة التي اكتسبها عن جدارة من استناده للشرع ، كما أنه صاحب الغيرة المحمودة الذي يبعد الفتنة وأسبابها من غير تخوين ولا اساءة ظن .
2. زوج واقعي : يعطي زوجة حقها ويطلب حقه ونهذا لا لوم عليه لكن الأول أفضل وأكرم وعن معاوية ابن حيده رضي الله عنه قال : قلت يا رسول الله : ما حق زوجة احدانا عليه ؟ قال : أن تطعمها إذا طعمت ، وتكسوها إذا اكتسيت ولا تضرب الوجه ولا تقبح ولا تهجر إلا في البيت .
فهذا قد يضرب مثلا - بضوابط الشرع ولكنه لا يضرب الوجه ، والأول يصبر ويستوحي خيرًا ويظهر الفرق في الحديث عن إياس بن عبد الله بن أبي ذياب رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ] لا تضربون إماء الله فجاء عمر رضي الله عنه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ذئرنَ النساءُ على أزواجهن ، فرخص في ضربهن ، فأطاف بآل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نساء كثير يشكون أزواجهن فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ولقد أطاف بآل بيت محمدٍ نساءٌ يشكون أزواجهن ليس أولئك بخياركم ، رواه أبو داود باسناد صحيح وذئرن : اجترئن . وفرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين خيار الناس وغيرهم في هذا الأمر .
3. زوج ذو ريبة : ولا نقصد بها الغيرة المحمودة المنضبطة بضابط الشرع وانما نشير إلى ذلك الزوج الذي يخونن من غير بأس ويضيق على أهله من غير سبب حتى صار اسمه كذلك فيلهب جو المنزل بما لا ينبغي فالغيور الذي نذمه هو ذلك الأناني الذي لا يريد من المرأة أن تهتم إلا به فهو يغار حتى من أبنائه ، إذا دخل بيته فليسكت الجميع ولتتوجه الأنظار إليه .
- وهو لا يتورع عن تتبع عورة امرأته وإساءة الظن بها وتجسس بواطنها وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تتبع عورات النساء في رواية أن تبغت النساء ولما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من سفره قبل دخول المدينة قال : لا تطرقوا النساء ليلاً .
- وفي رواية حتى تستمد المغيبة وتمتشط الشعثة - مخالفة رجلان مسبقًا فرأى كل واحد في منزله ما يكره .
- وضابط الأمر حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن من الغيرة غيرةً يبغضها الله عز وجل وهي غيرة الرجل على أهله من غير ريبة] "رواه مسلم" .
- أما الغيرة المحمودة ، فتكون في البعد عن مواطن الريبة وتكون في عدم رضا الزوج عن التبرج والاختلاط والتكشف ومنع أهله من ذلك وتكون في حراسة بيته من المنكرات التي تعج بها وسائل الاعلام .
4. زوج ديوث ، ذلك اليذي لا يغار مطلقًا فهو ترك الغيرة المذمومة والمحمودة أيضًا ، لا يبالي بمن دخل على أهله ، ولا من خالطهم ، يسمح في بيته بدخول الرجال الأجانب في غيبته ، ويترك زوجه تكشف ما حرم الله عليها أمام الرجال فتخرج من بيتها متبرجة أو متعطرة من غير أن يمنعها .
والديوث الذي يرضى السوء على أهله لا يرى الجنة ولا يشم ريحها ، كما أنه يخون الأمانة التي خولها الله إياه فإن الرجل في بيته راعٍ ومسؤول عن رعيته ، على ذلك فإن ما نراه من الحفلات المختلطة والاستقبالات المنفردة للرجال ومن غير المحارم وغير ذلك وأشباهه من الدياثة المحرمة .
5. زوج مهمل : تلك نوعية من الأزواج انتشرت في تلك الأيام يهمل رعيته يترك صغاره وزوجه لا يعبأ بهم ، إما لإنشغاله بشهواته ولذاته وإما بظنه أنه ينشغل بأعمال يعود نفعها عليهم ، ويظن أنه لكونه قد هيأ لهم سكنًا واسعًا ومركبًا طيبًا وطعامًا هانئًا أنه قد أدى ما عليه وللإنصاف فإن تلك النعم التي أشرنا إليها هي بلا شك من أسباب السعادة بيد أن أهم أسباب السعادة الأسرية هي رعاية الزوج النفسية لزوجه وأبنائه فماذا تفيد تلك المظاهر الفارغة إذا أحس الأبناء بالفراغ العاطفي وعدم توجيه آبائهم وماذا تجدي تلك المساكن الجميلة عن زوجة وحيدة لا ترى زوجها إلى لُماما وقد قال تعالى : (قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارًا وقودها الناس والحجارة ) ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته] .
فأي رعاية يوفرها ذلك المهمل لزوجه وأبنائه وأي توجيه ووقاية من النار سيمنحهم إياها وهو لا يراهم ولا يجالسهم .

http://www.islamweb.net/media/index....ang=A&id=12263

______________________________  ____________________ _________________



ليس صحيحًا - كما يقول بعض الرجال - أن كل الزوجات متشابهات؛ فهناك أنواع لا حصر لها من الزوجات، ولكل زوجةٍ نظريةٌ خاصة بها، لا تتخلَّى عنها؛ بل تورِّثها لابنتها؛ حتى تتَّبع طريقتها، وتتذكرها دائمًا بالخير.



تَبَتُّر:

فهناك الزوجة التي تدير ظهرَها للنعمة، التي قد يتهافتْ غيرُها عليها ولا يجدونها، ومع ذلك يحمدون الله، فزوجُها لا يملأ عينها، وقد تتمنَّى غيرَه، فهي دائمة الضيق منه والتأفُّف، تصرخ في وجه الجميع، وتسهر تبكي على حالها، بأن زوجها لا يقدِّر جمالَها، وأنها كانتْ تستحق أفضلَ منه، فتحيل حياتها وحياته إلى جحيم لا يهدأ لهيبُه، وتقضي حياتها بين بيتها وبيت أبيها، وإذا جاء ليصالحها، تفرض الشروط، وتضع القواعد!



الزوجة المتمردة:

أما الزوجة المتمردة، والتي تملأ بيتَ زوجها كدرًا ونكدًا وشكوى دائمة، فلا هدية ترضيها، ولا منحة تبهجها؛ بل تريد المزيد، وتقارن حالها بحال فلانة التي تُنفق كما يحلو لها، وفلانة التي لا يسألها زوجُها المحب أين تذهب؟ أو متى تعود؟



وتظل تنعى حظها العاثر، الذي جمعها بهذا الزوج الذي لا يتفرَّغ لإسعادها! ولا يوفِّر لها احتياجاتِها وتطلعاتها غيرَ المنتهية؛ فتفقد خريطة سعادتها وتَتِيه في أحلامها التي لا تقف عند حد.



حرفتها المكائد:

وهناك مِن الزوجات مَن تحترف تدبير المكائد، فترسم الخطط، وتحيك المؤامرات، وتعلن المنشورات؛ للانفراد بقلب زوجها، وأنا لا أنسى إحدى الأخوات المتعلمات، والتي كانت زوجة لطبيب، كان تسافر وتطوي المسافات؛ لعمل الأحجبة وفساد الأعمال، وهو عمل مخالف للتوحيد؛ كى يكره زوجُها أهلَه، ويتفرَّغ لحبِّها هي فقط!



أنا ومن بعدي الطوفان:

وأخرى توغل قلب زوجها، فتفتعل المشكلات، مرةً مع أمِّه، ومرة مع إخوته، وتنسج قصصًا في خيال خاوٍ من الضمير، فتتصيد الأخطاء للجميع، وتمثِّل دور الضحية المجني عليها، فتحيل حياتها إلى معاركَ وغزواتٍ حاميةِ الوطيس بينها وبين أهل زوجها؛ لتكون سببًا في مقاطعتهم؛ حتى تنفرد به لها وحدها، معتنقة نظرية: "أنا ومن بعدي الطوفان"!



أصون كرامتي:

أما هذه الزوجة، فهي تعلن رايات العصيان، رافعةً شعارَ: "كرامتي أولاً"، فتضع اللوائح، وتسن القوانين والأولويات، وإلا فالويل والثبور لغضبتي القادمة!



عرض خاص:

كذلك ذلك النوع من الزوجات، فهي لا تترك "سيلاً أو أوكازيونًا"، إلا وتذهب إليه تشتري وتشتري، حتى لو لم تكن بحاجة إلى تلك المشتريات التي يتلف نصفُها، فهي صاحبة نظرية: "ما لا ينفع اليوم، ينفع في الغد".

فهي مريضة بداء الشراء، فحتى لو أعلن زوجها إفلاسَه لا يهم؛ فهي لا تستطيع مقاومة أي لافتة قد كُتب عليها: "عرض خاص"!



الزوجة الغيور:

هي الزوجة التي تسحب الهواء من البيت، فلا يهمها أن تخنق زوجها بأسئلتها الكثيرة، والتي لا تمل منها، فهي تبحث في ثيابه، وفي رسائل جواله، وتتفقد رسائله الإلكترونية، وتستمع إلى همساته، حتى لو ابتسم وهو نائم، تتهمه بأنه يغازل امرأةً غيرها!



إنها مَن تملكتْها الوساوسُ، والهلاوس، وسوء الظن؛ فلا يَسلَم زوجُها من أذاها.



الزوجة المثالية:

أما الزوجة المثالية، فهي ليس بها أيٌّ من الصفات السابقة؛ بل هي على العكس، فهي:

♦ مطيعة لزوجها بغير مهانة، فهي تستمع إلى آرائه، وتناقشها وتحلِّلها معه، حتى يصلوا إلى الحل الأمثل.

♦ لا تقف له عند كل بادرة، أو هفوة، أو خطأ.

♦ تتجاوز عن الصغائر، وتغفر الكبائر.

♦ صاحبة القلب الحنون، الذي يجمع، ويحنو، ويرفق.

♦ اقتصادية البيت الأولى، وبنك التوفير التي يجد عندها زوجُها دائمًا فائضًا من مال في وقت الأزمات والمحن؛ فهي المدبِّرة التي لا يسيل لعابُها على كل شيء وأي شيء.

♦ يلجأ إليها زوجها إذا لعبتْ به الأيام، وعاندتْه الخطوب، فيجد عندها الرأيَ السديد، والمشورة الحكيمة.

♦ هي صاحبة الدِّين والخُلق، والتي توصي زوجَها بتحرِّي المال الحلال، وتوصيه بالأمانة، وتشفق عليه إذا رأتْ منه فعلاً لا يرضي الله، وتصلحه ليس بالنقد والتكبُّر؛ وإنما بالكلمة الطيبة، والنصيحة غير المباشرة، بغير إلحاح ولا مشاحنة.



وأنتِ عزيزتي الزوجة المقبِلة على حياة زوجية جديدة، أي النظريات ستتبعين؟




همستي إليكِ:

الزوجة الصالحة هى الوعاء الذي يوضع به الطعام الطيب، ذكي الرائحة، فيُقبِل عليه الزوج بكل شهية.



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Social/0/22005...#ixzz1plfqJuuy
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما هي مواصفات الزوجة الصالحة ، ولماذا نتزوج هذه الزوجة ؟ 



الحمد للَّه
لما كانت الدنيا مرحلةً إلى الآخرة ، يُبتلى المرء فيها لتُنظرَ أعمالُه فيجازَى عليها يوم القيامة ، كان لزاما على المسلم العاقل أن يتحرَّى في دنياه كلَّ ما يعينه على تحصيل السعادة في أخراه ، وأهم معين وأولى نصير هو الصاحب الصالح ، والذي يبدأ بالمجتمع المسلم الذي يعيش فيه ، ثم باختيار الصديق التقي كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لَا تُصَاحِبْ إِلَّا مُؤْمِنًا ) رواه أبو داود (4832) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع . 
ثم ينتهي باختيار الزوجة الصالحة التي يتوسم فيها أن تكون خير معين ورفيق إلى السعادة الأبدية في الجنة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .

وتَوَسُّمُ صلاحِ الزوجة لا بد أن يتمثل في جميع جوانب الحياة :
فهي التي يظن فيها أن تحفظ نفسها وعرضها في حضوره ومغيبه ، وفي الصغير والكبير .
يقول سبحانه وتعالى : ( فالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِّلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللّهُ ) النساء/34
وهي التي تتحلى بالخلق الحسن ، والأدب الرفيع ، فلا يُعرف منها بذاءة لسان ولا خبث جنان ولا سوء عشرة ، بل تتحلى بالطيب والنقاء والصفاء ، وتتزين بحسن الخطاب ولطف المعاملة ، وأهم من ذلك كله أن تتقبل النصيحة وتستمع إليها بقلبها وعقلها ، ولا تكون من اللواتي اعتدن الجدال والمراء والكبرياء .
قال الأصمعيّ : أخبرنا شيخٌ من بني العنبر قال : كان يقال : النساء ثلاث : فهينّةٌ ليّنةٌ عفيفة مسلمة ، تعين أهلَها على العيش ولا تعينُ العيشَ على أهلِها ، وأخرى وعاءٌ للولد ، وأخرى غُلٌ قمٍِلٌ ، يضعه اللّه في عنق من يشاء ، ويفكّه عمن يشاء .
وقال بعضهم : خير النساء التي إذا أُعطيت شكرت ، وإذا حُرمت صبرت ، تسرك إذا نظرت ، وتطيعك إذا أمرت . 
وهي التي تحافظ على صلتها بربها ، وتسعى دوما في رفع رصيدها من الإيمان والتقوى ، فلا تترك فرضا ، وتحرص على شيء من النفل ، وتقدم رضى الله سبحانه على كل ما سواه.
وفي ذلك يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فَاظْفَرْ بِذَاتِ الدِّينِ تَرِبَتْ يَدَاكَ ) رواه البخاري (4802) ومسلم (1466) . 

والمرأة الصالحة هي التي ترى فيها مربية صادقةً لأبنائك ، تعلمهم الإسلام والخلق والقرآن ، وتغرس فيهم حب الله وحب رسوله وحب الخير للناس ، ولا يكون همُّها من دنياهم فقط أن يبلغوا مراتب الجاه والمال والشهادات ، بل مراتب التقوى والديانة والخلق والعلم .
وبجانب ذلك كله ، ينبغي أن يختار المسلم الزوجة التي تسكُنُ نفسه برؤيتها ، ويرضى قلبه بحضورها ، فتملأُ عليه منزله ودنياه سعة وفرحا وسرورا . 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : ( قِيلَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَيُّ النِّسَاءِ خَيرٌ ؟ قال : التِي تَسُرُّهُ إِذَا نَظَرَ إِليهَا ، وَتُطِيعُهُ إِذَا أَمَر ، وَلا تُخَالِفُهُ فِي نَفسِهَا وَلا فِي مَالِهِ بِمَا يَكرَهُ ) 
رواه أحمد (2/251) وحسنه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (1838) 
قيل لعائشة رضي الله عنها : أي النساء أفضل ؟ فقالت : التي لا تعرف عيب المقال ، ولا تهتدي لمكر الرجال ، فارغة القلب إلا من الزينة لبعلها ، والإبقاء في الصيانة على أهلها . 
انظر "محاضرات الأدباء" الراغب الأصفهاني (1/410) وعيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة (1/375)
ويمكنك الاستفادة من سؤال رقم (6585) ، (8391) ، (26744) ، (83777) 
والله أعلم .








الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://www.islamqa.info/ar/ref/71225

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

(شرح حديث أم زرع وذكر بعض فوائده ) جزء من محاضرة : ليلة في بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، للشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني حفظه الله :





*شرح حديث أم زرع وذكر بعض فوائده*
*إن الحمد لله تعالى، نحمده ونستعين به ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا، وسيئات أعمالنا، من يهد الله تعالى فلا مضل له، ومن يضل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. أما بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى، وأحسن الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار. اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد؛ كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم، في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد؛ كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم، في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد. فدرسنا هذا المساء بعنوان: (ليلة في بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وسنستعرض هذه الليلة الحديث الشهير المعروف بـ(حديث أم زرع**)، ونحن في أمس الحاجة إلى مثل هذه الدروس لإعادة الدفء الذي حل محله البرود في البيوت، وصارت الشركة بين الرجل والمرأة قائمة على أنها هي أخف الضررين، فكثير من البيوت تقوم بسبب الأولاد، مع أن الرجل يتمنى لو أنه فارق المرأة والمرأة تتمنى لو أنها فارقت الرجل، وكلاهما يعيش مبغضاً للآخر، لكنه يصبر بسبب الأولاد، ولو لم يكن بينهما أولاد لتفرقوا كل في ناحية. هذا الدرس وأشباهه يبين لنا أن هذا الدفء الذي تعاني كثير من بيوت المسلمين فقده، سببه أنهم لا يترسمون خطا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في معاملة النساء، وكذلك النساء لا يترسمن خطا أزواج النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في ضرب المثل في الوفاء، وفي معرفة لماذا خلقت هذه المرأة، ومعرفة حدود طاعة الرجل. إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب لنا أكثر من موقف؛ بل حياته الكريمة كلها مليئة بهذا النموذج العطوف، فقد كان يعامل النساء معاملة في غاية الرفق وفي غاية الرفعة، وقد أوصانا عليه الصلاة والسلام بالنساء فقال: (رفقاً بالقوارير)، وحديثنا ليس عن الحد الأدنى أو ارتكاب أخف الضررين في العلاقة الزوجية.. إنما نحن نرتقي إلى ما هو فوق هذا، ونضرب المثل بالإحسان، وكما سيظهر من خلال فوائد هذا الحديث أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان أفضل زوج على وجه الأرض. روى الإمام البخاري في صحيحه في كتاب النكاح، (باب السمر مع الأهل)، ورواه الإمام مسلم في كتاب الفضائل من صحيحه، وكذلك رواه الإمام النسائي في كتاب عشرة النساء، ورواه كثيرون، وسوف الزيادات التي وردت في روايات من لم أذكرهم في أثناء الكلام. قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها وهي تقص على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حكاية : (جلست إحدى عشرة امرأة فتعاهدن وتعاقدن ألا يكتمن من أخبار أزواجهن شيئاً، قالت الأولى: زوجي لحم جمل غث، على رأس جبل وعر، لا سهل فيرتقى، ولا سمين فينتقى. وقالت الثانية: زوجي لا أبث خبره، إني أخاف ألا أذره، إن أذكره أذكر عجره وبجره. وقالت الثالثة: زوجي العشنق، إن أنطق أطلق، وإن أسكت أعلق. وقالت الرابعة: زوجي كليل تهامة، لا حر ولا قر، ولا مخافة ولا سآمة. وقالت الخامسة: زوجي إذا دخل فَهِد، وإن خرج أسد، ولا يسأل عما عهد. وقالت السادسة: زوجي إذا أكل لف، وإذا شرب اشتف، وإذا اضطجع التف، ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث. وقالت السابعة: زوجي عيايا أو غيايا، طباقا، كل داء له داء، شجك أو فلك أو جمع كلاً لك. وقالت الثامنة: زوجي المس مس أرنب، والريح ريح زرنب. وقالت التاسعة: زوجي رفيع العماد، طويل النجاد، عظيم الرماد، قريب البيت من الناد. وقالت العاشرة: زوجي مالك، وما مالك! مالك خير من ذلك، له إبل كثيرات المبارك قليلات المسارح، إذا سمعن صوت المزهر أيقن أنهن هوالك. وقالت الحادية عشرة: زوجي أبو زرع فما أبو زرع! أناس من حلي أذني، وملأ من شحم عضدي، وبجحني فبجحت إلي نفسي، وجدني في أهل غنيمة بشق فجعلني في أهل صهيل وأطيط ودائس ومنق، فعنده أقول فلا أقبح، وأرقد فأتصبح، وأشرب فأتقمح. أم أبي زرع! فما أم أبي زرع عكومها رداح، وبيتها فساح. ابن أبي زرع فما ابن أبي زرع! مضجعه كمسل شطبة، ويشبعه ذراع الجفرة. بنت أبي زرع فما بنت أبي زرع! طوع أبيها، وطوع أمها، وملء كسائها، وغيظ جارتها. جارية أبي زرع فما جارية أبي زرع! لا تبث حديثنا تبثيثاً، ولا تنقث ميرتنا تنقيثاً، ولا تملأ بيتنا تعشيشاً. قالت: فخرج أبو زرع والأوطاب تمخض، فلقي امرأة معها ولدان لها كالفهدين، يلعبان من تحت خصرها برمانتين، فطلقني ونكحها، فنكحت بعده رجلاً ثرياً، ركب سرياً، وأخذ خطياً، وأراح علي نعماً ثرياً، وأعطاني من كل رائحة زوجاً، وقال: كلي أم زرعوميري أهلك، قالت: فلو أني جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه ما بلغ أصغر آنية أبي زرع. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لـعائشة رضي الله عنها: كنت لك كـأبي زرع لـأم زرع ). وفي رواية النسائي قال لها: (ولكني لا أطلقك)، هذه الزيادة وردت عند الإمام النسائي . هذا حديث ألفاظه قوية جزلة، وقد كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها من أفصح الناس، ولها خطبة في الدفاع عن أبيها أبي بكر الصديق في غاية الروعة، شرحها أبو بكر ابن الأنباريفي جزء مفرد، فـعائشة رضي الله عنها تحكي هذه الحكاية الطويلة والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الموصول بالله عز وجل، والذي يحمل أعباء الدين كله، جالس يسمع ويعطي أذنه لها، ثم يعقب على هذا الحديث بأن يختار أفضل رجل ضرب به المثل في هذا الحديث، فيقول لها: (كنت لك كـأبي زرع لـأم زرع ) . وهذا المجلس الذي حكته عائشة مجلس نميمة، وهذا هو الغالب على مجالس النساء.**خبر المرأة الأولى*
*بدأت القصة بامرأة أردت زوجها صريعاً بالضربة القاضية في الجولة الأولى، تقول: (زوجي لحم جمل غث)، الغث: هو الرديء، تشبهه بأنه لحم جمل رديء، ومعلوم أن أغلب الناس ليس لهم شغف بلحوم الجمال، وهذا اللحم مع أنه لحم غير مرغوب فيه، فهو غث أيضاً، أي: لو كان لحماً جملياً نظيفاً، أو كان لحم قعود صغير لقبلناه على مضض، لكنه جمع ما بين أنه لحم جمل وبين أنه غث ورديء أصلاً. تقول: (زوجي لحم جمل غث، على رأس جبل وعر)، قليل من لحم جمل على قمة عالية، ومن الذي سيصعد ويجهد نفسه ويتسلق الجبل لأجل قليل من لحم غث؟ فهي تقول: (على رأس جبل وعر، لا سهل فيرتقى ولا سمين فينتقى)، أي: ليس جبلاً سهل المرتقى، فيمكن الصعود عليه لنأكل اللحم الذي عليه، وليت الجبل إذ هو وعر أن يكون هذا اللحم لحم ضأن مثلاً أو نحوه. وهي تريد بهذا أن تقول : إن الرجل جمع ما بين سوء الخلق وسوء المعشر، فأخلاقه سيئة جداً لدرجة أنك إذا أردت أن ترضيه كأنك تتسلق جبلاً. وهناك بعض الناس هكذا، إذا أردت أن ترضيه تبذل جهداً عظيماً حتى يرض عنك، فأخلاقه وعرة كوعورة الجبل، فهي تصف زوجها بهذا.*

*خبر المرأة الثانية*
*وقالت المرأة الثانية: (زوجي لا أبث خبره، إني أخاف ألا أذره، إن أذكره أذكر عجره وبجره). تقول: أنا لن أتكلم، ولا أبث خبره، ومع ذلك فقد تكلمت! وفي الرواية الأخرى: (زوجي لا أثير خبره، إني أخاف ألا أذره)، يقول العلماء: إن (لا) هنا زائدة، والمعنى: إني أخاف أن أذره، أي أخاف أن يطلقني لو أفشيت خبره، وإذا تكلمت سأذكر عجره وبجره. وأصل العجر هو: انتفاخ العروق في الرقبة، والبجر: انتفاخ السرة، فكأنها قالت: له عيوب ظاهرة وباطنة، فكنت عن العيوب الظاهرة بالعجر، الذي هو انتفاخ العروق، وهذا فيه تشويه لجمال الرقبة، فكأنها تصف هذا الرجل أن عيوبه الظاهرة ظاهرة وجلية ومعروفة غير مستترة، وله عيوب خفية لا تعرفها إلا المرأة، وكنت عنها بالبجر، الذي هو انتفاخ السرة. ومنه قول* *علي** رضي الله عنه في يوم الجمل: (إلى الله أشكو عجري وبجري)، وهذه المرأة أيضاً تذم زوجها.*

*قلة الوفاء في النساء*
*وعدد النساء اللواتي ذممن أزواجهن أكثر من عدد النساء اللواتي مدحن أزواجهن، وهذا مصداق لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لما أتى النساء في يوم عيد، ووعظهن: (يا معشر النساء! تصدقن فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار، فقامت امرأة من سطة النساء فقالت: لم يا رسول الله؟ قال: لأنكن تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن.. فقلن: نكفر بالله؟ قال: لا. تكفرن العشير -أي: الزوج- لو أحسن الرجل إليكن الدهر ثم رأيتن منه يوماً سوءاً لقلتن: ما رأينا منك خيراً قط). فهذا خلق النساء، ولذلك فإن الوفاء في النساء قليل، والرجل إذا رزقه الله سبحانه وتعالى بزوجة وفية صالحة فإن هذا فعلاً هو متاع الدنيا؛ لأن الوفاء في النساء قليل، وحديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام خرج مخرج العموم، وإن كان خطابه موجهاً لنساء الصحابة.


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**خبر المرأة الثالثة*

*ثم قالت المرأة الثالثة: (زوجي العشنق)، العشنق: هو الطويل المغفل الذي بلا منفعة، والعلماء يقولون: إن العشنق رأسه صغير وقامته طويلة، وفيه تباعد ما بين الدماغ والقلب، فيمكن أن تنقطع الصلة بينهما فيبقى عنده عقل بلا قلب، أو قلب بلا عقل، تقول: (زوجي العشنق، إن أنطق أطلق، وإن أسكت أعلق)، فلا حيلة لها معه، وفي الرواية الأخرى: (وأنا معه على حد السنان المذلق)، أي: تعيش معه على شفا جرف هار، فلا اطمئنان على الإطلاق في حياتها مع هذا الرجل، فهذا الرجل بلغ من سوء خلقه أنه لا يتيح لها الفرصة لا لتتكلم، ولا لتسكت، فعلى كلا الحالين إذا سكتت أو تكلمت فإنه سيطلقها، لكن هي تحبه، أو أنها تريد أن تعيش معه ليطعمها، فهي تسكت على سوء خلقه، ولو سكتت فإنه يعلقها فلا هي متزوجة ولا هي مطلقة.*

*حاجة المرأة للرجل*

*ولسائل أن يسأل فيقول: إذاً ما هي الميزة في المعيشة مع هذا الرجل؟ والجواب أن نقول: إن المرأة تحسب ألف حساب لطلاقها، فلو عاشت للأكل والشرب فقط لكان هذا عندها ميزة، فالمرأة تصبر على هذه الحياة المرة لأجل أن تعيش في كنف الرجل. وقد وجدت كثيراً من المشاكل من هذا القبيل، فقد كان أن بعض النساء يرسلن رقعاً مكتوبة، ويتكلمن مشافهة عن الكرب الذي تعيش فيه في بيت أبيها، وتريد أن تتزوج بأي إنسان؛ لأنه إذا كان هناك كرب على أي محور، فكرب تأكل وتشرب معه أفضل من الكرب مع الضيق، فهي مسألة موازنة، فالمرأة لم تطلب الطلاق من زوجها بالرغم من هذا الرفض لشأن هذا الرجل؛ بسبب أنها تحتاج إليه، والله عز وجل قد فطر المرأة على الاستئناس بالرجل، ويقولون في المثل: ظل رجل ولا ظل حائط. وفي خبر هذه المرأة وصلنا إلى الحد الأدنى، وليس هناك أدنى من ذلك، فهذه المرأة تقول: إن زوجها طويل وليس فيه منفعة، ومع هذا الطول المفرط فهو سيء الخلق، لا تستطيع أن تشتكي منه، وإذا سكتت فإن النتيجة أنه يعلقها فيدعها لا هي متزوجة ولا هي مطلقة.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**خبر المرأة الرابعة*
*أما المرأة الرابعة فقد وصفت زوجها وصفاً جميلاً، وهي أول امرأة تصف زوجها بخير، تقول: (زوجي كليل تهامة)، ومعروف أن ليل تهامة من أفضل الأجواء .. (زوجي كليل تهامة، لا حر ولا قر ولا مخافة ولا سآمة)، أي: لطيف المعشر، وحسن العشرة، (لا حر): أخلاقه ليست شديدة، (ولا قُر): أي: ليس بارداً، (ولا مخافة ولا سآمة)، فالمرأة تأخذ راحتها في الحوار، فتتكلم معه ولا تسكت.*

*الرفق بالنساء*
*وأردأ الرجال هو الرجل الذي لا تشعر المرأة بالأنس معه، وقد كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يجلس لأزواجه ويستمع شكايتهن، ويحل المواقف العصيبة جداً بكل راحة واطمئنان، ولو تعلمنا من النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام صفة الزوج الصالح لانتهت مشاكل البيوت. ففي الصحيحين عن* *عائشة** قالت: (ما رأيت صانعة طعام أجود من* *صفية** ، ففي يوم من الأيام أرسلت**صفية** رضي الله عنها إناء فيه طعام إلى بيت**عائشة** ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندها ومعه ضيوف، فأخذت* *عائشة** الإناء وكسرته، فتبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لأصحابة: غارت أمكم، ثم أخذ إناءها وأرسله إلى* *صفية** ، وقال: طعام بطعام وإناء بإناء)، فانتهت المشكلة، وحُلت بابتسام، وهكذا إذا عز أخوك فهُن، فإذا كانت المرأة متعصبة ومتصلبة فهُن، ولا يأخذ الرجل العناد والأنفة ويبادر بالطلاق، فيصرح به في وقت، ويكني في وقت آخر، كما لو كان الطلاق سيسحب منه، فيريد أن يستخدمه قبل أن يسحب منه.*

*المرأة أسيرة عند زوجها*
*لابد أن يعلم الزوج أن المرأة أسيرة عنده، وهذا الوصف وصفها به النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما أوصى بالنساء في آخر ما تكلم به عليه الصلاة والسلام قبل أن يموت، فقد قال: (استوصوا بالنساء خيراً فإنهن عوان عندكم)، عوان: يعني أسيرات، فحتى لو أن المرأة فرت منك فإنها لا تستطيع أن تتزوج غيرك إلا إذا أعطيتها الإفراج، وإلا فستظل في سجنك مدة طويلة، وبعض المذاهب كالأحناف يقولون: تظل في سجنك مدى الحياة، والمالكية يقولون: القاضي يطلق إذا ثبت الضرر، لكن على أي حال هي في السجن، فعندما تكون المرأة مسجونة وأنت السجان، فلابد أن تقدر هذه العلاقة، وأن المرأة في النهاية لا تستطيع أن ترغم أنفك على شيء، فكن معها حليماً، وحاول أن تحل أصعب المواقف بالابتسامة وبالكلمة الطيبة.*

*حكمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تعامله مع نسائه*
*إن من جوانب عظمة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه تزوج تسع نسوة ومع ذلك فعل الذي فعل في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم، والرجل منا لو تزوج مثلاً بامرأتين، وابتلاه الله عز وجل بإحداهن أو بهن معاً؛ فإنك تجده يكلم نفسه في الشارع، ويتمتم وهو يمشي، فيظن من يراه أنه يسبح ويقول: يا فلان أنت تسبح؟ فيقول: لا. أنا أحسبل، أي: يقول: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل! مع أنهن امرأتان فقط. وأما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد كان معه تسع نسوة، ومرت عليه مواقف صعبة تتعجب من تصرفه فيها! ففي الصحيحين من حديث* *عائشة** -و**عائشة**رضي الله عنها كانت طرفاً دائماً في كل حادثة- تقول* *عائشة** رضي الله عنها: (كان الناس يتحرون بهداياهم ليلة* *عائشة** )؛ لمعرفتهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحبها ويقربها، فأنت إذا أحببت حبيبي فأنت حبيبي، فحبيب حبيبي حبيبي، وعدو حبيبي عدوي، هذه هي قاعدة الولاء والبراء،* *لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ* *[المجادلة:22]، فالصحابة كانوا يتحرون بهداياهم ليلة* *عائشة** ، فتكون عند* *عائشة** هدايا كثيرة، وكان بقية زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يردن مثل هذا أيضاً، وأردن أن يقسمن هذه الهدايا بالتساوي، فأرسلن أحب الناس إليه، وهي* *فاطمة** رضي الله عنها، قالت* *عائشة** : (فجاءت* *فاطمة** لا تخطئ مشيتها مشية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو في لحافي، فدخلت، فلما رآها قال: أهلاً بابنتي، فجلست فقالت: يا رسول الله! إن أزواجك يسألنك العدل في ابنة* *ابن أبي قحافة**، فقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: أي بنيتي! أتحبينني؟ قالت: أجل، قال: فأحبي هذه)، ففهمت الجواب، وهو أنها لا تراجعه، وكان جميع زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجتمعات في بيت إحداهن ومنتظرات النتيجة، فدخلت* *فاطمة** رضي الله عنها وقالت: (والله لا أراجعه فيها أبداً)، فلم ييأسن وأرسلن أحب أزواجه إليه بعد* *عائشة**، وهي* *زينب** رضي الله عنها، تقول* *عائشة** رضي الله عنها: (فجاءت* *زينب** وأنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في لحافي، فتكلمت، وفي بعض الروايات تقول* *عائشة**: وجدعت، أي: قالت كلام ثقيلاً، قالت**عائشة** رضي الله عنها: فنظرت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل يكره أن أنتصر؟ وهي بخبرتها وعشرتها معه تعرف إذا كان كارهاً أو غير كاره.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**مراعاة المرأة لمشاعر زوجها*
*فهذا درس للنساء يتعلمن منه، وينظرن إلى هذا الوفاء، فإذا كان هذا الفعل يعكر على الزوج فلا تفعله، فإن**عائشة** رضي الله عنه ما قامت ودافعت، إنما قالت: (فنظرت إلى وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل يكره أن أنتصر؟)، فهذا درس تعلمه السيدة* *عائشة** للنساء، أنها تراعي زوجها، فإذا كان زوجها يتعكر من صفة معينة، فلا يجوز أن تفعلها أبداً، وهذا هو مقتضى الوفاء والعشرة بالمعروف. وهذه* *أسماء** رضي الله عنها تقول كما رواه* *البخاري** في صحيحه: (تزوجني* *الزبير بن العوام** وما له في الأرض شيء، غير أرض أقطعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إياها على بعد ثلثي فرسخ من المدينة)، و**الزبير بن العوام** كان شديداً، وكان متزوجاً بامرأتين، فإذا أراد أن يضربهما ربط ظفائرهما في بعض حتى لا تهربان، فكانت المرأة الأخرى تتقي الضرب بيديها، أما* *أسماء** فما كانت تحسن ذلك، فكان يظهر أثر الضرب عليها وينتفخ وجهها، فتذهب وتشتكي* *الزبير** ، فيقول* *أبو بكر** لها: (ارجعي يا ابنتي فإن* *الزبير** رجل صالح).*

*المرأة لآخر أزواجها*
*وقال لها: إني سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (المرأة لآخر أزواجها)، أي أن المرأة إذا مات زوجها، وكانت تحبه، وهي تستطيع أن تعيش وحدها بلا زوج، فلا تتزوج؛ حتى تكون زوجة زوجها الذي تحبه ومات عنها؛ لأن المرأة لآخر أزواجها، حتى إن* *أم الدرداء** الفقيهة عندما أرسل إليها* *معاوية بن أبي سفيان** يريد أن يخطبها، و**معاوية** كان أمير المؤمنين، فقالت له* *أم الدرداء** : (يا* *معاوية**! ما مثلك يرد، ولكني عاهدت* *أبا الدرداء** عهداً، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (المرأة لآخر أزواجها)، فقال لها* *أبو الدرداء** : (تعالي نتعاهد -وهو حي- ألا تتزوجي بعدي)، حتى تكون زوجته في الآخرة. فكان* *أبو بكر** يقول لـ**أسماء** : (يا بنيتي! إن* *الزبير** رجل صالح)، فقسوة* *الزبير** رضي الله عنه وشدته كانت معروفة عنه، حتى إنه ذات مرة كان جالساً مع* *عمر بن الخطاب** يتكلمون، فقال* *الزبير** : (أنا مؤمن الرضا كافر الغضب)، يعني: عندما أرضى أكون كالنسيم، وعندما أغضب أتغير كثيراً، فقال له* *عمر** مداعباً: (أظنها لو آلت إليك -يعني الخلافة- لظللت يومك بالبرحاء تقاتل على مد من شعير)، أي: من الممكن أن تعلن حالة الطوارئ القصوى إذا أخذ أحد قليلاً من الشعير، فكان هذا معروفاً عن* *الزبير** رضي الله عنه، وهو أحد العشرة الذين بشرهم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بالجنة، وقال فيه : (لكل نبي حواري وحواريي* *الزبير بن العوام**). فتقول* *أسماء** رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تذهب إلى هذه الأرض التي كانت على بعد ثلثي فرسخ، وتأتي بالنوى، وتدقه للفرس، وذات مرة وهي آتية من هذه الأرض تحمل النوى على رأسها، رآها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان يركب دابته ومعه نفر من أصحابه، قالت: (فأناخ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البعير ودعاني للركوب خلفه، قالت: فاستحييت، وذكرت**الزبير** وغيرته، فلما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنني استحييت مضى، فلما ذهبت إلى البيت ذكرت* *للزبير**أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام دعاها للركوب خلفه، فذكرت غيرته فلم تركب، فقال لها* *الزبير** : لمشيك أشد علي من ركوبك خلفه)، فمن شدة غيرته تراعي هذه المرأة الصالحة هذا الأمر عند زوجها، والزوج كما يقول بعض العلماء: مفتاح الجنة بالنسبة للمرأة، أو أحد مفاتيحها؛ للحديث الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لـ**أسماء بنت يزيد** : (أي هذه! أذات بعل أنت؟ قالت: نعم يا رسول الله! قال: كيف أنت له؟ قالت: ما آلوه -أي: لا أقصر في طاعته- قال: انظري أين أنت منه، فإنما هو جنتك ونارك)، فحق الزوج عظيم جداً. تقول السيدة* *عائشة** رضي الله عنها: (فنظرت إليه هل يكره أن أنتصر؟ فلما علمت أنه لا يكره أن أنتصر، قمت لها فأفحمتها، فتبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: (إنها* *ابنة* *أبي بكر** ) )، وانتهى الإشكال، بل لا إشكال أصلاً، فانظر إلى حلمه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وكل نشوزٍ أو جل النشوز في البيوت سببه الرجل؛ لأنه لا يقوم بحق القوامة، ولو قام بحق القوامة لقل أن تنشز المرأة، وأنا لا أقول هذا الكلام من كيسي؛ بل أقول هذا الكلام بالبحث الميداني، وقد رأيته بعيني، فلا تنشز المرأة إلا بعدما يهدر الرجل قوامته أو بعضها أو يتسامح فيها.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**قوة المرأة في ضعفها*
*فالمرأة ضعيفة وهي مجبولة على أن تأنس بالرجل، وقوتها في ضعفها، والذين أرادوا أن يحرروا المرأة أرادوا أن يحرروها من الزوج، وأرادوا أن تصير لها مواصفات الرجل، وهذا لا يمكن؛ إذ لا يمكن أن يعيش الرجل مع رجل في البيت أبداً، فالمرأة قوتها في ضعفها، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي قال لنا ذلك، فقد قال: (ما رأيت أذهب للب الرجل الحازم منكن)، فلا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يخدعك إلا المرأة، فقوتها في ضعفها. وأهم شيء عند المرأة أن تشعر بالدفء، وأول ما تبدأ تشعر بالبرودة، تبدأ تكبت وتخون زوجها مثلاً بالمال، فتسرق زوجها؛ لأنه ليس له أمان، وتكذب؛ لأن الرجل لا يقبل اعتذاراً، فالرجل هو الذي يعلمها الكذب، وهذا هو الإرهاب، لكن المرأة إذا أعطيتها الدفء تأخذ منها كل شيء، وتكون امرأة صالحة.*

*المرأة تحب الأمان عند زوجها*
*فهذه المرأة تقول: (زوجي كليل تهامة لا حر ولا قر).. أي: ليس ناراً على زيت حار، كلما يتكلم يتطاير الشر من عينيه، (ولاقر) أي: بارد ليس عنده إحساس أبداً، وقلما يتحرك، فهو لا هكذا ولا هكذا.. (ولا مخافة): أي: لا تخاف أنها تقول أي شيء بحضرته؛ لأنه يعذرها دائماً، كما كان أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعلن، فمثلاً: النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لـ**عائشة**: (إني لأعرف غضبك من رضاك مع أن رضاها أو سخطها لا يضره؛ بل رضاه وسخطه هو الذي يضرها أو ينفعها يقول: ( إني لأعلم إن كنت عني راضية أو علي غضبى، فقالت: وكيف تعلم ذلك يا رسول الله؟ قال: إذا كنت عني راضية تقولين: لا ورب محمد، وإذا كنت علي غضبى تقولين: لا ورب إبراهيم)، مع ان المعنى واحد. ومثل هذا فعل* *ابن عمر**، فقد كان له جارة عجوز، فكان يقول لها: (خلقني خالق الكرام، وخلقك خالق اللئام)، فتبكي، مع أن خالق الكرام واللئام واحد وهو الله عز وجل. فـ**عائشة** رضي الله عنها تعترف وتقول: (نعم والله ما أهجر إلا اسمك)، فتعترف وهي آمنة، طالما أنها لم تأت معصية لله عز وجل، فهي آمنة، حتى لو ساء خلقها مثلاً على زوجها، والمرأة تحب هذا الطراز من الرجال الذي تعيش آمنة في كنفه.*

*خبر المرأة الخامسة*
*وقالت الخامسة: (زوجي إذا دخل فهِد، وإذا خرج أسد، ولا يسأل عما عهد). اختلف شراح الحديث هل قولها هذا خرج مخرج الذم أم خرج مخرج المدح؟ لكن الظاهر أنه خرج مخرج المدح، فقولها: (زوجي إذا دخل فهد) يقولون: من طبع الفهد -وهو الحيوان المعروف- أنه كثير النوم، فهي تصفه بالغفلة، والرجل الذي يزيد ذكاؤه عن الحد، والذي يتتبع كل صغيرة وكبيرة، رجل متعب جداً، فلا بد من شيء من التغافل. قيل لأعرابي: من العاقل؟ قال: (الفطن المتغافل). يعني: الذي يتجاهل بإرادته، وليس لازماً أن يُعرفها أنه يعرف، ولكنه يتجاهل بإرادته؛ لأن هذا يضيع حلاوة التغافل.*

*من أخلاق الزوج الجيد المداراة*
*فلابد للرجل -وإن كان سيداً مطاعاً أو ملكاً متوجاً- أن يداري رعيته.. والمداراة من خلق المسلم الحاذق، وكم من مشاكل تحصل في البيوت بسبب أن الرجل لا يداري! مع أنه يمكن أن تمر هذه المشاكل بسلام لو أن الرجل تغافل قليلاً، وقد أوصانا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بهذا التغافل فقال: (إن المرأة خلقت من ضلع، وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه، فإذا ذهبت تقيمه كسرته، وإن تركته ظل على عوجه، فاقبلوهن على عوج). أي: أن المرأة فيها عوج، والمطلوب من الرجل أن يميل مع هذا العوج ولا يظل مستقيماً دائماً، وهذا معناه أن الرجل ينزل من مكان الرجولة إلى مستوى المرأة، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أفضل من مشى على الأرض بقدميه، وأعبد من عبد لله عز وجل، ما نقص من هذه المكانة العظيمة شيئاً لما قال للصحابة يوماً: (تقدموا، ثم قال لـ**عائشة** : تعالي أسابقك، قالت: فسابقته فسبقته، قالت: فتركني حتى نسيت، وحملت اللحم -أي: صارت سمينة- وفي غزوة من الغزوات قال لهم: تقدموا، ثم قال لها: تعالي أسابقك، قالت: فسابقته فسبقني، فجعل يضحك، ويقول: هذه بتلك)، فهذا الفعل ما نقص من قدره صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بل زاد فيه. فأنت إذا أردت أن ترفع مستوى المرأة حتى تصير مثلك؛ فكأنك تريد رجلاً آخر في البيت، وهذا لا يصلح؛ لأنك لا تستطيع أن تعيش مع رجل آخر، والمرأة لو كان فيها جدية وطبيعتها مثل الرجال فلن تستطيع أن تعيش معها أبداً، فاللازم أنك تكون على مستوى المرأة، وتنزل من مكان الرجل إلى مستوى المرأة، وهذا النزول اسمه: المداراة، فمثلاً: رجل من طبع امرأته أنها لا تكاد ترضى، بل دائماً تصفه بأنه لا يفهم، ولا يعرف شيئاً، والناس كلهم يخدعونه، فذهب واشترى حذاء مثلاً، والبائع أكرمه فعلاً. فتسأله: بكم اشتريته؟ فيقول: بأربعين جنيهاً، فتقول: لقد خدعك.. لو كنت أنا الذي أشتريه لاشتريته بعشرين جنيهاً فقط، فتكدر على الرجل هذه الهدية، بدلاً من أن تقول له: الله يبارك فيك، الله يحفظك، الله يوسع عليك، ونحن دائماً نتعبك .. مع أنها لن تخسر شيئاً إذا قالت هذا الكلام. والرجل إذا ذهب واشترى شيئاً وهو يعلم أن امرأته ستظل تقول له: لقد خدعوك، فإنه يتخلص ويقول لها: هذا هدية، وينهي الأمر بدلاً من أن يكدر حاله، فإذا كنت تعرف أن هذا الخلق موجود في المرأة، فلا داعي لأن تكدر الحياة؛ بل لا بد من المداراة؛ إذ هي خلق المسلم الحاذق، والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يداري، وقد علمنا ذلك. أما دليل المداراة: فهو حديث في الصحيحين أن**عائشة** رضي الله عنها قالت: استأذن رجل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (بئس أخو العشيرة)، فلما دخل الرجل، ألا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام له الكلام، واستقبله استقبالاً حافلاً، وأخذ الرجل حاجته ومضى، و**عائشة** رضي الله عنها ترى وتسمع الموقف، فقد قال له أولاً: (بئس أخو العشيرة)، وهذا ذم له، والآن يلين له الكلام، ويفرش له العباءة، فقالت: (يا رسول الله! قلت ما قلت وفعلت ما فعلت!) فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إن شر الناس منزلة عند الله يوم القيامة من يتقى لفحشه)، أي: الذي تحترمه لأنه قليل الأدب، وتحترمه لأن لسانه شديد، فهذا شر الناس منزلة عند الله يوم القيامة. فهذا الحديث أصل في المداراة، وهناك فرق واضح جداً بينها وبين النفاق. فهذه المرأة تمدح زوجها وتقول: (إذا دخل فهد)، فوصفته بالغفلة؛ لأن الفهد موصوف بالغفلة وكثرة النوم. ثم أردفت تقول: ولا تظنوا أنه مغفل في وسط الرجال؛ بل (إذا خرج أسد) أي: كالأسد، فوصفته بأنه يتغافل عما يكون في البيت، لكنه إذا خرج فهو رجل في وسط الرجال.*

*عدم سؤال الرجل امرأته عن كل شيء*
*قالت: (ولا يسأل عما عهد)، فلا يأتي ويقول لها: أنا أعطيتك موزاً فأين ذهبتِ به؟ مثل ما يذكرون عن بعض البخلاء أنه كان كلما يحضر لحماً كان يعد اللحم، فيأتي فيلقى اللحم ناقصاً ثلاث قطع أو أربع. فيسأل: أين باقي اللحم؟ فتقول له: أكلها القط، فيأتي بميزانه إذا خرج، فيزن اللحم، ويزن القط، وبعد ذلك يذهب لعمله ثم يأتي، فيجد ثلاث قطع قد ذهبت، فيحضر القط ويزنه فلا يجد شيئاً .. وهذا لا ينبغي؛ بل كن كريماً، فربما كانت المرأة مثلاً تعطي بعض الشيء لأهلها، أو تتصدق، أو نحو ذلك، فلا تحرجها؛ بل وسع عليها، فالمرأة هذه تقول: (ولا يسأل عما عهد). وهذا من كرمه وإغضائه، إذاً: فهذه المرأة مدحت زوجها.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**خبر المرأة السادسة*
*وقالت السادسة: (زوجي إذا أكل لف، وإذا شرب اشتف، وإذا اضطجع التف، ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث). (إذا أكل لف): يلف: أي: يأكل من كل الأطباق، ولا يترك صنفاً إلا ويأكل منه، (وإذا شرب اشتف)، أي: يستمر يشرب حتى لا يبقي شيئاً، فهو نهوم، أكول، وهذا يدل على أن المرأة ماهرة، فما ترك شيئاً إلا أكل منه، ويشرب بنوع من النهم، وتكون النتيجة أنه عندما ينام يلتف لوحده، هذا هو الجزاء، ولا يشكر هذه المرأة التي طعامها جميل، وشرابها جميل، لدرجة أنه يأكل بشره، بل يكافئ المرأة بأنه إذا اضطجع التف، فهي تشتكيه.*

*اللف في الأكل مخالف للسنة*
*ومسألة اللف مخالفة للسنة، فقد قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام : (يا غلام! سم الله وكل بيمينك وكل مما يليك)، والبخلاء يستغلون هذا الحديث أسوأ استغلال، فيضع الجبن أمام الضيف، ويضع الديك الرومي أمامه، ويقول: كل واحد يأكل مما يليه، هكذا السنة! ومما يحكون في قصص البخلاء: أن رجلاً دعا آخر وذبح له ديكاً رومياً، وصنع ملوخية، والضيف عادة لا يمد يده إلى اللحم في البداية، بل تجده يأكل وبطنه تمتلئ أرزاً وخبزاً وهو يقول للديك: هيت لك! لكن يمنعه حياؤه وخجله أن تقع يده أول ما تقع على الديك، فالرجل وضع الديك الرومي أمامه، والملوخية لها اسم (الشريفة) فقال له: كل من (الشريفة)، والضيف يريد أن يمد يده إلى اللحم، والبخيل يقول له: كل من (الشريفة)، فكاد الضيف أن يشبع، فمدَّ يده إلى الديك، والبخيل يقول له: كل من (الشريفة)، فقال له: اتركني مع قليل الأصل!*

*من أدب الضيافة ألا تحوج الضيف إلى مد يده*
*فينبغي ألا تحوج الضيف إلى أن يمد يده، وهذا أدب نعلمه لربات البيوت، أدب تنظيم المائدة، وتنظيم الأكل، حتى لا تحوج الضيف إلى أن يمد يده؛ بل يوضع من كل الأصناف أمام كل الضيوف، حتى لا يحتاج أحد إلى أن يمد يده، فهذا أدب من آداب وضع الطعام.**\*
*أهمية التخفيف عن المرأة بالكلمة الطيبة*
*هذه المرأة تقول: (زوجي إذا أكل لف، وإذا شرب اشتف، وإذا اضطجع التف، ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث)، إيلاج الكف: أن يولج الرجل يده على امرأته ويربت على كتفها، والمرأة تحتاج بعد عناء اليوم الطويل إلى هذه الكلمة الطيبة، فهي طوال يومها في المطبخ، وتطعم الأولاد، وتنظف البيت، فهي تحتاج إلى كلمة طيبة، كأن يقول لها: لقد تعبتِ اليوم، جزاك الله خيراً، ويتكلم بهذا الكلام، واعلم أنك عندما تقول هذه الكلمات، لو أن المرأة نقلت جبلاً من مكان إلى مكان؛ فإنه يزول عنها الهم، ويزول عنها التعب. فهي تحتاج إلى كلمة طيبة، وأنت كلما تدخل وتقول لها: جزاك الله خيراً، أنت تتعبين لأجلنا، وأنت أيضاً تتعب لأجلها، وهذه حقيقة معروفة، لكن أنت إذا اعترفت بجميلها اعترفت بجميلك، فأنت تؤدبها، وتعينها على أن تقدم لك الشكر. فتقول: (لا يولج الكف) على عادة الأزواج المحبين، (ليعلم البث)، البث: قد يكون الحزن، وقد يكون الحب، كأنها تقول: هو لا يولج كفه إيلاج الرجل الحنون حتى يعلم شكواي؛ بل يعلم أنني أشتكي ومع ذلك كأنه في عالم آخر، غير منتبه لأي شيء. وإذا حملنا البث على الحب، صار المعنى: أنه لا يولج الكف حتى أبثه النجوى، وحتى أحادثه.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**خبر المرأة السابعة*
*وقالت السابعة -وهذه ما تركت شيئاً في الرجل-: (زوجي عيايا غيايا طباقا)، (عيايا): من العي، (غيايا): من الغي، وهو الضلال البعيد، (طباقا): مقفل لا يتفاهم، (كل داء له داء): كل عيوب الدنيا فيه، كل داء تجده فيه. (شجك) يجرح وجهها، (أو فلك) يكسر عظمها، (أو جمع كلاً لك)، أي: إما يشج رأسها فقط، وإما يكسر عظمها فقط، وإما يكسر عظمها ويشج رأسها، فهذا الرجل عنيد جداً.*

*الاعتدال في ضرب النساء*
*إن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يشرع الضرب إلا للإصلاح، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قيد الضرب الذي جاء مطلقاً في كتاب الله في قوله تعالى:* *وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ* *[النساء:34]، فالضرب هذا يحتمل أن يكون ضرباً شديداً وأن يكون ضرباً خفيفاً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اضربوهن ضرباً غير مبرح)، أي: غير شديد، فهذا الضرب مطلق في كتاب الله وقيد بكلام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، فعلى الزوج أن يضرب ضرب المحب لا ضرب المنتقم؛ إذ المقصود بالضرب هو الإصلاح. وانظر إلى المثل العالي الذي ذكره الله عز وجل في كتابه المجيد عن أيوب عليه السلام .. امرأته الوفية التي ظلت ثمانية عشر عاماً تخدمه وهو في شدة البلاء، صدر منها شيء، فحلف أيوب عليه السلام أنه إذا عافاه الله أن يجلدها مائة جلدة، مع أنها هذه المرأة الوفية وهي لا تستحق هذا الجلد، فقال الله عز وجل:* *وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا* *[ص:44]، والضغث: هو مائة عود طري، مثل عود البرسيم، فيجمع مائة ويضربها بها ضربة واحدة، فيكون كأنه ضربها مائة ضربة؛ لأن هذه المرأة الوفية لا تستحق أن تجلد مائة جلدة، لكنه عليه السلام أقسم أن يضربها، وهو لا يحنث؛ بل لا بد أن يضرب، فقال الله عز وجل:* *وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا* *أي: مائة عود* *فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ* *[ص:44]. فالضرب المطلق في كتاب الله عز وجل قيده النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في حجة الوداع، لما قال: (واضربوهن ضرباً غير مبرح). وفي سنن أبي داود أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام نهى عن ضرب النساء، فجاء* *عمر** وقال: (يا رسول الله! زئرن النساء على أزاواجهن)، زئرن: أي: استأسدن، فعندما أمن النساء أنهن لن يضربن، استأسدن، فرخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الضرب مرة أخرى، فما بقي أحد إلا ضرب زوجته، عوضوا عن المدة الماضية، فطاف ببيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعون امرأة، كلهن يشتكين أزواجهن، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لقد طاف بآل محمد سبعون امرأة كلهن يشكي زوجه، ليس أولئك بخياركم)، أي: ليس الذين يضربون هم خياركم، إنما يلجأ الإنسان إلى الضرب في وقته، ويكون ضرباً يسيراً، مثلاً بالسواك، ولكن تجد بعضهم يحمل نصف عرق خشب في جيبه ثخين وطويل، والذي يراه لا يعرف أن له مآرب أخرى، ويقول: هذا ضرب بالسواك!! فالإنسان لا مانع أن يضرب، لكن الضرب في كتاب الله عز وجل آخر مرحلة، وبعض الأزواج يبدءون بالضرب، وهذا خلاف تنفيذ تهديد المرأة الوارد في كتاب الله عز وجل في قوله تعالى:(( واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن ))، وأنا أقول: لا يلجأ الرجل إلى الضرب إلا لأنه عجز عن الهجر، ولو هجر حقاً فلن يصل إلى الضرب، فإذا اضطر إلى الضرب يضرب؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يضرب ضرباً غير مبرح. تقول**عائشة** رضي الله عنها، كما في صحيح**مسلم** : (ألا أحدثكم عني وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ إنه لما كان في ليلتي التي هي لي، جاء ففتح الباب رويداً رويداً، ومشى رويداً رويداً، ووضع جنبه على الفراش رويداً رويداً، فما هو إلا ريثما أن وضع جنبه على الفراش رويداً رويداً، حتى قام رويداً رويداً، وأخذ نعله رويداً رويداً، ومشى رويداً رويداً، وفتح الباب رويداً رويداً، وانطلق). (رويداً رويداً)، هذا من الأفعال التي تكرر في كل مرة، أي: بهدوء شديد، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يظن أن* *عائشة** نائمة، فكره أن يوقظها، وهذا من رأفته وحنانه عليه الصلاة والسلام، قالت: (فانطلق، فتصنعت إزاري وانطلقت وراءه -وكانت تظن أنه ذاهب إلى بعض نسائه- حتى ذهب إلى البقيع، فرفع يديه ثلاث مرات يرفعها ويخفضها، قالت: ثم انحرف فانحرفت -انحرف راجعاً- فأسرع فأسرعت، فهرول فهرولت، فأحضر -أي: فمشى الهوينا- فأحضرت، فسبقته، فأول ما دخلت البيت دخلت تحت اللحاف، فقال: مالك يا**عائش**؟! حشيا رابية )، هل هناك شيء؟ لأنه تركها مستريحة، وجاء وهي تتنهد من تعب المشي.*

*تلطف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأزواجه*
*فأول ما لقيها قال: (مالك يا* *عائش؟!** )، وانظر إلى اللطف! يقول: يا* *عائش**! وهذا هو الترخيم، والداعي له هو المحبة والمودة، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما كانت* *عائشة** تشتكي، كان يكون معها في غاية اللطف، حتى إنها لما حصلت حادثة الإفك، وهي حادثة قوية اتهمت* *عائشة** رضي الله عنها في عرضها، ومع ذلك فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبرئها من عند نفسه، وكانت تتمنى أن يبرئها بكل قوة، لكن سكوته عن تبرئتها كأن فيه اتهاماً، ولو كانت بريئة فلماذا لا يبرئها؟ ففي هذه المحنة كانت تبكي، تقول: (بكيت ثلاثة أيام بلياليهن حتى ظننت أن البكاء فالق كبدي)، ومع ذلك كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يلاطفها، ولا يخفف عنها، ولا يقول لها: أنت بريئة؛ بل كل الذي كان يفعله عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يدخل وهي مستكينة مكسورة، ويقول: (كيف تيكم؟). تيكم: اسم إشارة للبعيد، فحتى هذه ليست إشارة للقريب، ويقف على طرف السرير قليلاً وبعد ذلك ينصرف.. تقول* *عائشة** رضي الله عنها قبل أن تعلم بهذه الحكاية: (وكان يريبني أني لا أجد اللطف الذي كنت أجده منه حين أشتكي)؛ لأنها لما جاءت من هذه الغزوة -غزوة بني المصطلق- مرضت شهراً، وهي لا تعلم بحديث الإفك، وليس من عادته صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما تمرض أن يكتفي بأن يقول لها: (كيف تيكم؟)؛ بل تعودت أنه في حال مرضها يكون في غاية الحنان معها، فصار عندها إشكال، لكنها لا تعرف ما السبب. فيقول لها في هذا الحديث : (مالك يا* *عائش؟!** حشا رابية، فقالت له: لاشيء، فقال لها: لتخبرني أو ليخبرني اللطيف الخبير، فقالت: يا رسول الله! مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله. -ثم حكت له الحكاية- فقال لها: أنت السواد الذي كان أمامي؟ قالت: نعم. قالت* *عائشة** : فنهزني، -وفي الرواية الأخرى-: فلهزني في صدري لهزة أوجعتني -أي: ضربها بمجامع يده في صدرها- وقال لها: أظننت أن يحيف عليك الله ورسوله؟)، مع أن القسم لم يكن واجباً في حقه عليه الصلاة والسلام، أي: أن يبيت عند هذه ويترك تلك، بل هذا باختياره، ومع ذلك فقد كان يعدل؛ لأن هذا من تمام الإحسان، فقال: (إن جبريل أتاني فناداني، ولم يكن ليدخل عليك وقد وضعت ثيابك، فأجبته، فأخفيته منك وكرهت أن أوقظك فتستوحشي). لأن عادة النساء لاسيما إذا كانت صغيرة السن الاستيحاش والخوف، وقد قال لي أحدهم مرة: وجدت امرأتي حابسة نفسها في الغرفة. فسألتها: لماذا؟ فقالت: لأنه كان هناك صرصور يمشي في صالة البيت. والمرأة لو رأت فأراً ربما أصيبت بسكتة قلبية؛ لأنها تخاف وتستوحش لاسيما إذا كانت وحدها وفي هذا الوقت من الليل، فمن رحمته عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه لم يوقظها، وظن أنها نائمة، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( فقال: إن ربك يأمرك أن تأتي أهل البقيع فتستغفر لهم)، فـ**عائشة** رضي الله عنها الذكية -وهذا أدب يجب على النساء أن يتعلمنه- غيرت دفة الحوار، وغيرت الكلام؛ لأن بعض النساء عندما تقول لها: غيري الموضوع، تقول: بل لابد أن نكمل. فقال: (إن جبريل أتاني فقال: إن ربك يأمرك أن تأتي أهل البقيع فتستغفر لهم. قالت: يا رسول الله! وما أقول لهم إذا دخلت عليهم؟ قال: قولي السلام عليكم ديار قوم مؤمنين، أنتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون .).. إلى آخر هذا الدعاء، وهو دعاء زيارة المقابر. فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قلما كان يضرب، كما قالت* *عائشة** : (ما ضرب بيده أحداً إلا أن تنتهك حرمات الله). فهذا من المواضع القليلة التي ضرب* *عائشة** وأوجعها فيه، لكن هذا ضرب غير مبرح. فهذا الزوج المذكور كان إذا ضرب يشج الرأس، أو يكسر العظم، أو يشج الرأس ويكسر العظم.. (عيايا، غيايا، طباقا، كل داء له داء، شجك، أو فلك، أو جمع كلاً لك).*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**خبر المرأة الثامنة*
*وقالت الثامنة: (زوجي المس مس أرنب، والريح ريح زرنب). وهي تمدحه (مس أرنب) أي: ناعم البشرة، ناعم الملمس، كجلد الأرنب، رفيق رقيق، (والريح ريح زرنب)، الزرنب: نبات طيب الرائحة، وهذا أدب ينبغي أن نتعلمه، فينبغي على الرجل والمرأة أن يحرصا على أن تكون روائحهما طيبة، ومن الأشياء المنفرة التي هدمت بيوت بسببها هذا الموضوع.. والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كما رواه الإمام* *مسلم** عن* *شريح بن هانئ** قال: قلت لـ**عائشة** : (بأي شيء كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبدأ إذا دخل بيته؟ قالت: بالسواك)، فأول ما يدخل البيت يستاك، وهذا نوع من إزالة الرائحة الكريهة التي يمكن أن تكون في الفم، فالإنسان ينبغي عليه أن يحرص على هذا، فهذه المرأة تمدح زوجها بأنه طيب العشرة، ولم يفتها أن تصفه بطيب الرائحة.*

*خبر المرأة التاسعة*
*وقالت التاسعة: (زوجي رفيع العماد، طويل النجاد، عظيم الرماد، قريب البيت من الناد)، وهي أيضاً تمدحه.. (رفيع العماد) أي: طويل، لكن هناك فرق بينه وبين العشنق، فهذا طويل وهذا طويل، لكن شتان بين طويل وطويل، فهذا رجل رفيع العماد، طويل، ذو هيئة حسنة، (طويل النجاد)، النجاد: هو جراب السيف، فهذا رجل عندما يلبس السيف يكون الجراب الخاص به طويلاً، وهذا أمر يمتدح به.*

*فضل الكرم وذم البخل*
*(عظيم الرماد): إشارة إلى كرمه، أي: لكثرة ما يشوي للضيوف من اللحم ويطبخ لهم صار عنده رماد كثير، فهي تمدحه بالكرم، وهذه الصفة من الصفات التي كان يحرص العرب عليها كثيراً، والسخاء يغطي كل عيب، كما أن البخل لا يظهر حسنة، فالبخيل ليس له حسنة، والكريم ليس له عيب. وهناك آيات في ذم البخل؛ كقوله تعالى:* *الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ* *[النساء:37]، وفي القراءة المتواترة الأخرى: (ويأمرون الناس بالبَخَل)، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام تكلم في أحاديث شتى عن ذم البخلاء، وامتلأت الكتب بالإزراء على هؤلاء البخلاء، وصارت سيرتهم على كل لسان سيئة جداً، بخلاف الكرم، فمثلاً:* *حاتم الطائي**، يضرب به المثل في الكرم، فيقولون مثلاً: هذا كرم حاتمي، هذا حاتم الطائي، وقد رأى ابنه مرة يضرب كلبة له، فقال له: (يا بني! لا تضربها، فإن لها علي يداً، إنها تدل الضيفان عليَّ)؛ لأن الضيف إما أن يرى النار أو يسمع نباح الكلب فيأتي.*

*من نوادر البخلاء*
*وهذا بخلاف البخلاء .. يذكر أن رجلين كانا يمشيان، وكان هناك بخيل يسبح، فأشرف على الغرق، فنادى: أدركوني، فقال أحد الرجلين: هات يدك، فلم يعطها له، وكان الثاني أذكاهما، فقال له: خذ يدي، ولم يقل: هات يدك؛ لأن الإعطاء ليس مذهبه، حتى لو يؤدي به ذلك إلى الموت؛ لأنه غير معتاد على كلمة (هات) أبداً. وهناك رجل آخر اسمه أبو نوح، وكان بخيلاً جداً، فاستضاف عنده رجلاً فاكتوى من شدة الجوع، فأنشد قائلاً: يجوع ضيف أبي نو ح بكرة وعشيـة أجاع بطني حـتى وجدت طعم المنية وجاءني برغيـف قد أدرك الجاهلية فقمت بالفأس كيما أدق منه شظيـة يريد أن يقطع لقمة، فلا يستطيع إلا بالفأس .. ثلم الفأس وانصاع مثل سهم الرمية أي: أن قطعة اللقمة التي خرجت، خرجت كأنها قذيفة. فشج رأسي ثلاثاً ودق مني ثنية هذا كله عملته لقمة!! والثنية هي مقدم الأسنان، فهذا رغيف أدرك الجاهلية، أي: مخضرم!! فضيف أبي نوح أكله في الإسلام، فهو مخضرم أدرك الجاهلية والإسلام، من إنتاج شركة الحديد والصلب!! ومصنوع في أفران الحديد والصلب!! ورجل آخر يقول: دخلوا على رجل بخيل فتأخر عليهم.. فقال أحدهم: يا ذاهباً في بيته جائياً من غير ما فائدة جن أضيافك من جوعهم فاقرأ عليهم سورة المائدة وهناك نوادر كثيرة للبخلاء، تقرؤها مثلاً في البخلاء* *للجاحظ**، أو البخلاء* *للخطيب البغدادي**، أو البخلاء لـ**ابن الجوزي** ، فالبخل عار وشنار على أهله.*

*من أخبار الكرماء*
*يذكر عن رجل كريم اسمه* *معن بن زائدة**، يضرب به المثل في الكرم، أن أحد الشعراء أراد أن يقابله، وكان**معن بن زائدة** في بستان، فأبى البواب على الشاعر أن يدخل، فنظر الشاعر فوجد جدول ماء يمر من تحت الجدار إلى داخل البستان، فكتب الشاعر بيت شعر ونقشه على خشبة ووضعه على الماء، فحمله الماء إلى**معن بن زائدة** الذي كان جالساً عند الماء، فوجد الخشبة طافية على الماء، فأخذها فقرأها، فأعجب بالبيت جداً، فطلب الرجل، فقال: أنت الذي كتبت هذا؟ قال: نعم. قال: كيف قلت؟ فأنشد له البيت، فأعطاه أربعة آلاف دينار، ثم كان من الغد فأرسل إليه، فقال له: كيف قلت؟ قال: قلت كذا وكذا، فأعطاه أربعة آلاف دينار، ثم أرسل إليه في اليوم الثالث فقال له: كيف قلت؟ قال: قلت كذا وكذا، فأعطاه أربعة آلاف دينار. وعندما أخذ الشاعر الأربعة ألف دينار الثالثة هرب، فقد ظن أن هذا الرجل مجنون، وأنه سيفيق فيأخذ المال، فهرب من البلد كلها، فأرسل إليه في اليوم الرابع، فقيل له: إنه ولى الأدبار، فقال: (والله لقد أساء الظن، أما والله لو بقي لأعطيته مالي كله مقابل هذا البيت). فهناك أناس مطبوعون على الكرم، وعندهم سجية العطاء، لا يستريح إلا إذا أعطى، وقيمة الإنسان في العطاء وليست في الأخذ، وانظر إلى هذه الأبيات الجميلة التي تكتب بالذهب.. التي قالها* *أمية بن أبي الصلت** في* *عبد الله بن جدعان**، يقول: أأذكر حاجتي أم قد كفاني حياؤك إن شيمتك الحياء إذا أثنى عليك المرء يومـاً كفاه من تعرضه الثنـاء أبيات في غاية الجمال، وفي غاية الرقة! يقول له: (أأذكر حاجتي) أي: هل أذكر أنني محتاج، أم يكفيني أنك تفهمها، (إذا أثنى عليك المرء يوماً)، يعني أول ما يقابله ويقول له: الله يحفظك، وجزاك الله خيراً، فعندما يقول له يعطي له المال، فلم يحوجه أن يريق ماء وجهه في السؤال.. يقول له: أنت تريد شيئاً، أو يقول: يا أخي! كن صريحاً، تريد كذا، ليس عندي مانع .. وهكذا. فلا يحوجه إلى أن يريق ماء وجهه، فهذا الرجل أول ما يسمع الثناء فقط يعرف أنه رجل محتاج، فلا يحوجه إلى السؤال، فيقول له: أأذكر حاجتي أم قد كفاني حياؤك إن شيمتك الحياء إذا أثنى عليك المرء يومـاً كفاه من تعرضه الثنـاء وبهذا التخريج خرج الإمام الكبير العلم* *سفيان بن عيينة أبو محمد الهلالي** ، شيخ**أحمد بن حنبل** وشيخ* *الشافعي** ، حديث دعاء الكرب: (لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما ورب العرش الكريم). فهذا ثناء، وليس دعاء، فلماذا سموه دعاء الكرب؟ عندما قيل لـ**سفيان بن عيينة**: إن هذا ليس دعاء، بل هو ثناء، قال: نعم، وأنشد هذين البيتين، وقال: إذا كان هذا مخلوق وكفاه الثناء فكيف بالخالق عز وجل. فعندما تقول: لا إله إلا اله الحليم الكريم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم.. هذا ثناء على الله، وإذا كان العبد فهمها وعرفها، فكيف بالخالق عز وجل. تقول هذه المرأة: (رفيع العماد، طويل النجاد، عظيم الرماد)، ومن الأدلة على كرمه: أنه (قريب البيت من الناد)، الناد: هو منتدى الجلوس، فليس بيته في آخر البلد لأجل أن يفر من الضيفان؛ بل بيته بجانب النادي، وأي أحد يقصده على مدار الوقت، ومثل هذا عندما يكون البيت أقرب بيت للمسجد، ونريد أن نشرب ماء، فأقرب بيت هو الذي نقول له: هات لنا الماء، فهو يعرض نفسه لأقرب مكان لمنتدى الناس، كأنما قيل لها: ما دليل كرمه؟ فقالت: لأنه (قريب البيت من الناد).*

*خبر المرأة العاشرة*
*وقالت العاشرة: (زوجي مالك، وما مالك!)، أي: اسمه مالك، ثم قالت: (وما مالك!) أي: هل تعرفون شيئاً عن مالك؟ (مالك خير من ذلك)، مالك خير من كل ما يخطر ببالك، وهذا مدح عالٍ، (له إبل كثيرات المبارك، قليلات المسارح)؛ لأنه يتوقع أن يأتيه الضيوف، فلا يجعل الغلام يسرح بكل الإبل؛ لئلا يأتي الضيف فلا يجد شيئاً يذبحه، (له إبل كثيرات المبارك) باركة باستمرار، (قليلات المسارح) قلما يسرحها، (إذا سمعن صوت المزهر)، وهي الإبل التي في الزريبة، إذا سمعن صوت المزهر، (أيقن أنهن هوالك)، يعرفن أن إحداهن ستذبح، فإذا سمعن هذا الصوت علمن أن الضيف وصل، والرجل يحيي الضيوف، ويستقبلهم بالطبل البلدي، فيعرف الجمل الذي بالداخل أنه سينحر؛ لأنه قد حل ضيف.*

*حرمة الغناء والموسيقى*
*والغريب: أن بعضهم استدل على جواز العزف على الموسيقى بهذا الحديث! ونحن فعلاً في زمان العجائب! ولو أن العلماء الذين قعدوا أصول الاستنباط، نظروا إلى عصرنا؛ لماتوا بالسكتة القلبية! إذ ليس في هذا دليل؛ لأن الحكاية هذه كلها حصلت في الجاهلية ولم تحصل في الإسلام، فهؤلاء ليسوا نسوة مسلمات، بلعائشة تحكي عن إحدى عشرة امرأة جلسن فتعاهدن وتعاقدن، فهذا كان في الجاهلية. ويجيب هؤلاء فيقولون: نحن لم نحتج على المشروعية بمجرد الفعل، بل بإقرار النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام. ويجاب: بأن المرأة التي تكلمت على زوجها بالسوء قد اغتابته، فهل نقول: إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سكت عن الغيبة ورضي بها؟ فنقول: على هذا تجوز الغيبة والنميمة؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع كلام النسوان -والنسوان كلمة عربية فصيحة- على أزواجهن وسكت؟! فهذا أراد أن يبني مسألة جزئية فهدم أصلاً، وليس في هذا دليل لا من قريب ولا من بعيد على حل الموسيقى، لاسيما إذا علمنا أن هناك دليلاً قائم على حرمة الموسيقى كلها، وهذا الحديث رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر) الحر: هو الفرج، وهو كناية عن الزنى، (يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف)، فهذا دليل من أدلة أخرى يحتج بها أهل السنة والجماعة على تحريم الموسيقى كلها، أما الذين أباحوا الموسيقى فإنهم إذا أجمعوا لا ينعقد الإجماع بهم، فكيف يخرقون الإجماع؟ فليس في هذا دليل أصلاً على حل الموسيقى، إنما هذا كان من فعل هذا الرجل في الجاهلية، وهؤلاء أناس لا ندري أكانوا على التوحيد أم لا؟! وهذا الرجل كان من إكرامه لأضيافه أنه يعزف على المزهر، وهي آلة مثل العود أو نحو ذلك، فإذا سمعت الإبل صوت المزهر أيقن أنهن هوالك.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

* 
*خبر أم زرع
والمرأة الأخيرة هي بيت القصيد، وهي أم زرع التي سمي الحديث بها. قالت أم زرع: (زوجي أبو زرع فماأبو زرع!)، هل تعرفون شيئاً عن أبي زرع؟. وحيث إننا لا نعرف شيئاً عن أبي زرع، فهي تعرفنا من هو أبو زرع. تقول: (أناس من حلي أذني، وملأ من شحم عضدي). هذا كله غزل، (أناس من حلي أذني): النوس يعني الاضطراب والحركة، ومنه الناس؛ لأنهم يتحركون ذهاباً وإياباً. ومنه الحديث الذي في البخاري ، قالابن عمر: (دخلت على حفصة ونوساتها تنطف)، النوسات: هي الظفائر، تنطف: يعني تقطر ماء، فقد كانت مغتسلة، وإنما سميت الظفيرة بهذا الاسم لأنها تتحرك إذا حركت المرأة رأسها. (أناس من حلي أذني): أي: ألبسها ذهباً في آذانها، وهي تتحرك، فالذهب يتحرك في آذانها بعدما كانت خالية، فهي الآن تحمل ذهباً في كل أذن. (وملأ من شحم عضدي): بدأت المرأة بالذهب لأنه أهلك النساء الأحمران: الذهب والحرير، فالنساء عندهن شغف شديد بالذهب، (وملأ من شحم عضدي)، تريد أن تقول: إنه كريم.. يعني أنه أخذها نحيلة والآن امتلأت. (وبجحني فبجحت إلي نفسي)، يقول لها: يا سيدة الجميع! يا جميلة! يا جوهرة! حتى صدقت ذلك، من كثرة ما بجحها إلى نفسها، (فبجحت إلى نفسي): أي: فصدقته، مع أنها قالت: (وجدني في أهل غنيمة بشق)، يعني: شق جبل، أي أنها كانت تعيش في حارة بشق، وفي بعض الروايات الأخرى (بشق): يعني كانت تعيش بشق الأنفس، فقيرة فقراً مدقعاً تقول: (وجدني في أهل غنيمة)، غنيمة: تصغير غنم، أي أن حالتهم كانت كلها كرب، حتى الغنم صار غنيمة، دلالة على حقارة المال. قالت: (وجدني في أهل غنيمة بشق)، فنقلها نقلة عظيمة، (فجعلني في أهل صهيل وأطيط ودائس ومنق)، هذه نقلة كبيرة من أهل غنيمة بشق، نقلها إلى (أهل صهيل): أصحاب خيل، (وأطيط): أصحاب إبل؛ لأن الخف الخاص بالجمل لين، فعندما يكون محملاً حملاً ثقيلاً تسمع كلمة: أط أط أط، خلال مشيه، فهذا يسمى أطيطاً، والإبل كانت من أشرف الأنعام عند العرب، (ودائس) أي: ما يداس، وهذا كناية عن أنهم أناس أهل زرع فلاحون، فإن الزارع بعد حصد الزرع يدوس عليه بأي شيء حتى يخرج منه الحب، فهو كناية عن أنهم أهل زرع. (ومنق): المنق: هو المنخل، فالعرب ما كانوا يعرفون المنخل إنما كان يعرفه أهل الترف، تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: (ما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منخلاً بعينيه)، فقال عروة: (فكيف كنتم تأكلون يا خالة؟ فقالت: كنا نذريه في الهواء)، فالتبن يطير في الهواء، والذي يبقى مع الشعير يطحنونه كله ويأكلونه، والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كما قالت عائشة : (مات ولم يشبع من خبز الشعير)، ليس من خبز القمح، فإن القمح هذا لم يأكلوه أبداً! تقول: وما أكل خبزاً مرققاً). فكلمة (منق) فيها دلالة على الترف، فعندهم من كل المال، فهم أغنياء، عندهم خيل وإبل وزرع، وعندما يأكلون عندهم منخل؛ لأنهم كانوا لا يفصلون التبن عن الغلة، فيطحنونها دقيقاً يسر الناظرين. (فعنده أقول فلا أقبح) تقول: مهما قلت فلا أحد يجرؤ أن يقول لي: قبحك الله.. فقد كان عزها من عز الرجل ومكانتها من مكانته، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يرد عليها بكلمة. (وأرقد فأتصبح): تنام حتى وقت الضحى، وهذا يدل على أنه كان معها خدام؛ إذ لو كانت تعمل بنفسها لما كانت تنام بعد صلاة الفجر، وهذا كسائر نسائنا؛ لأنه بعد صلاة الفجر يريد الأولاد أن يذهبوا إلى المدارس، وتريد أن تصنع الطعام لهم، والرجل سيخرج إلى العمل، فتعمل باستمرار، فإذا كانت تنام حتى تشرق الشمس وترسل سياطها إلى الأرض وهي نائمة، فمعنى ذلك أن هناك خدماً يكفونها المؤنة. (وأشرب فأتقمح): وفي رواية البخاري : (فأتقنح)، بالنون، وهناك فرق بين اللفظين، أما لفظ (فأتقمح) فإنه يقال: بعير قامح، أي إذا ورد الماء وشرب ثم رفع رأسه زهداً في الشرب بعد أن يروى، فهي بعدما تشرب العصير، تترك نصف الكأس؛ لأنها قد ارتوت، وأما (أتقنح) أي: تشرب وتأكل تغصباً، فتأكل حتى تشبع، فيقال لها: كلي، فتتغصب الزيادة، وهذا لا يكون إلا إذا كان هناك دلال وحب. فقولها: فأتقمح أو أتقنح فيه دلالة على أنها تترك الأكل والشرب زهداً فيه لكثرته، فجمعت بين التبجيح والتعظيم الأدبي وبين الكرم.
وصف أم أبي زرع
ثم قالت: (أم أبي زرع فما أم أبي زرع! ) وهي عمتها، فلم تذكر عنها شيئاً من الكلام الذي نسمعه حول العمات وما إلى ذلك، بل قالت: أم أبي زرع فما أم أبي زرع .. هل تعلمون شيئاً عنها؟ هذه السيدة الفاضلة، وهذا على القاعدة: حبيب حبيبي حبيبي، فالمرأة عندما تحب زوجها، تدين لأمه بالفضل أنها أنجبته، وهذه منة في عنق الزوجة للأم أنها أنجبت مثل هذا الإنسان. (عكومها رداح) الرداح: هو الواسع، يردح: أي: يطيل في الكلام، ويتوسع في المقالة، والعكوم: هي الأكياس التي تخزن فيها الأطعمة، فمثلاً: عندما تخزن الأرز لا تخزنه في كيس صغير، بل تخزنه في كيس قطن، فقولها: (عكومها رداح) فيه دلالة على أن البيت كله خير، وبيتها فسيح، ومن المعروف أن اتساع البيت أحد النعم.
وصف ابن أبي زرع
ثم قالت: (ابن أبي زرع، فما ابن أبي زرع! ) يفهم من هذا أن أبا زرع كان متزوجاً، قبل ذلك.. (ابن أبي زرعفما ابن أبي زرع، مضجعه كمسل شطبة، ويشبعه ذراع الجفرة)، مسل الشطبة: عندما تأتي بجريدة النخل وتأخذ منها سلخة للسكين، السلخة هذه هي السرير الخاص به، فهذا الولد نحيف، لكن عضلاته مفتولة، والإنسان النحيف مع قوة ممدوح عند العرب؛ لأن هذا ينفع في الكر والفر، فهذا مدح تمدح به الولد، تقول: إنه مفتول العضلات وليس بديناً، ولا صاحب كرش عظيم؛ بل سريره كمسل شطبة، فتستدل على جسمه بسريره الذي ينام عليه، وإلا فمسل الشطبة لا يكفي واحداً ثقيلاً بديناً. (ويشبعه جراع الجفرة): الجفرة: هي أنثى الماعز الصغيرة، فلو أكل الرجل الأمامية للشاة فإنه يشبع، مع أن هذه لا تكفي الواحد، ومع ذلك فإن هذا الولد يشبع إذا أكل ذراع الجفرة، وهذه صفات ممدوحة عند الرجال، بخلاف النساء.
وصف بنت أبي زرع
ولما جاءت تصف بنت أبي زرع قالت: (بنت أبي زرع فما بنت أبي زرع!، طوع أبيها وطوع أمها)، أي: مؤدبة،( وملء كسائها) مالئة ملابسها، وهذا مستمدح في النساء بخلاف الرجال، (وغيظ جارتها): الجارة هي الضرة، فقد كان زوجها متزوجاً اثنتين أو أكثر (فغيظ جارتها) أي: من جمالها، وأنها ملء كسائها، وبذلك تغيظ جارتها.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تسمية الزوجة الثانية (جارة)
*وهنا تعبير لطيف عن المرأة الأخرى، فلم تقل: وغيظ ضرتها، بل لفظ الجارة لفظ أجمل، وقد كان* *محمد بن سيرين** يقول: (إنها ليست بضرة، ولا تضر ولا تنفع)، وكان يكره أن تسمى المرأة الثانية بالضُرة، إنما يقول: جارة، وهذا الأدب استخدمه* *عمر بن الخطاب** رضي الله عنه في حديث* *ابن عباس** الطويل في* *البخاري**و**مسلم**، يقول* *ابن عباس**: ( في أوله يا أمير المؤمنين! من المرأتان اللتان قال الله فيهما* *إِنْ تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا* *[التحريم:4]؟ فقال: واعجباً لك يـ**ابن عباس**! إنهما* *عائشة** و**حفصة** )، وساق حديثاً طويلاً، وفيه أن* *عمر بن الخطاب** رضي الله عنه قال: (فراجعتني امرأتي ذات يوم فصخبت عليّ، وفي رواية خارج* *البخاري** قال: (فتناولت قضيباً فضربتها، فقالت: أوفي هذا أنت يـ**ابن الخطاب**! لم تنكر علي أن أراجعك وأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يهجرنه الليل حتى الصبح؟!). إذا كان أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين هن القدوة يهجرنه من الليل حتى الصبح، أفتنكر عليَّ أنني أكلمك وأراجعك؟! فقال: (أوتفعل* *حفصة**ذلك؟) لم يقل: أوتفعل* *عائشة؟** ، أوتفعل* *أم سلمة؟** لأن الأب يسأل أولاً عن ابنته، ثم قال: (خابت وخسرت)، وذهب إلى* *حفصة** فقال لها -من ضمن الكلام-: (لا يغرنك أن كانت جارتك -التي هي* *عائشة**- أوضأ منك وأحب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...)، يعني لا تقلديها؛ لأنها لها دلال، وهو يحترمها، فيمكن أن يسامحها، فأنت تحاولين أن تقلديها وليس لك عنده ما لـ**عائشة** ، فيجب أن تعرفي قدرك ولا تقلدي* *عائشة**، فقال: (لا يغرنك أن كانت جارتك)، ولم يقل: ضرتك؛ لأنه حتى لفظ الضرة لفظ قبيح؛ لأنه مشتق من الضر، بخلاف الجار، فإنه مشتق من الجوار، والجوار له حرمه، ونحو ذلك.*
*وصف جارية أم زرع*
*قالت: (جارية* *أبي زرع**، فما جارية* *أبي زرع!**)، والمرأة من حبها للرجل تذكر كل شيء حتى الجارية، قالت: (لا تبث حديثنا تبثيثاً)، فأي شيء يحصل في البيت لا يعرف به أحد من الخارج، فهي أمينة لا تنقل الكلام، (ولا تنقث ميرتنا تنقيثاًَ)، أي: لا تبذر في الطعام، فلا تجد مثلاً الأرز ملقى على الأرض، فهي امرأة مدبرة، تخاف على المال، (ولا تملأ بيتنا تعشيشاً) أي: البيت ليس فيه زبالة، كعش الطائر، فعش الطائر عبارة عن ريش وحشيش وقش وحطب، فتقول: بيتنا ليس كعش الطائر، إنما هو بيت نظيف. وفي بعض الروايات خارج الصحيحين: (وظلت حتى وصفت كلب* *أبي زرع**)، فالكلام هذا كله غزل، والغزل هنا مستحب، ولا أقول: غزل عفيف، إنما هذا غزل مستحب؛ إذ هي تتغزل في زوجها، وتعدد فضائل زوجها، وتشعر بنبرة الحب عالية في كلام المرأة. قالت: (فخرج* *أبو زرع** والأوطاب تمخض)، كان الوقت ربيعاً، واللبن كثير، والناس يحلبون لبنهم، وفي هذا الوقت خرج* *أبو زرع** (، فلقي امرأة معها ولدان لها كالفهدين)، معها اثنان من الأولاد في منتهى الرشاقة، (يلعبان من تحت خصرها برمانتين)، فأعجبه هذا المنظر، فقال: هذه المرأة لابد أن أضمها إلي، فضمها إليه، لكن ما الذي حصل؟ قالت: (فطلقني ونكحها)، لأنه لايبقي عنده إلا امرأة واحدة، رجل يحب التوحيد!!*
*الزوج الثاني بعد أبي زرع*
*قالت: (فنكحت بعده رجلاً ثرياً)، من ثراة الناس وأشرافهم، (ركب سرياً)، السري: نوع جيد من أنواع الخيل، كان الأغنياء يركبونه؛ لأنه كان مفخرة عندهم، وحتى تكتمل صورة الأبهة قالت: (وأخذ خطياً)، الخطّي: هو الرمح، فهو واضع تحت إبطه رمحاً وراكب على الخيل، متعجرفاً ومهيباً.*
*انتقال صفات المركوب للراكب*
*والذي يركب الخيل ويدمن ركوبها، تنتقل صفات الخيل إليه، ومن تلك الصفات: الكبر، وقد ورد هذا في كلام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام حين قال: (الكبر والبطر في أهل الخيل، والسكينة والوقار في أهل الغنم)، فالغنم تنزل رأسها، وتمشي في طريقها، فكل واحد يأخذ من صفات ما يعايشه من الحيوان، فهذا المنظر التعيس البريء الحزين -منظر الغنم- إذا ظلَّ طوال عمره فيه، فلابد أنه سيأخذ بعض هذه الصفات في الانكسار، والثاني الراكب على خيل، والخيل يقفز ويتراقص به وما إلى ذلك، فينتقل إليه هذا الشعور. وقد حدثني بعض الإخوان من الذين كانوا يركبون دائماً أحدث السيارات، حتى من الله عليه بالالتزام، أن الذي يركب سيارة فارهة يحس أنه انتقل إليه ثمن السيارة، فيتعامل مع الناس بثمن السيارة.*
*بدعة تسمية السيارات باسم الجالب لها ونحوه*
*ونحن عندنا في مصر بدعة قبيحة، هذه البدعة: أن تسمى السيارة باسم الذي جلبها وركبها، فمثلاً: ماركة المرسيدس، يقولون: هذا راكب بودرة، والألمان الذين يصنعون السيارة لا يعرفون التمساح والخنزير والضفدع والتسميات التي عندنا، بل كل هذا عندنا فقط، ولا تجده حتى في الدول العربية، فيسمونها البودرة؛ لأنه ما كان يركبها إلا تجار الهيروين؛ لغلو ثمنها الفاحش، وكذلك أيضاً يسمون بعض السيارات: الشبح، تيمناً بالطائرة الشبح التي ظهرت في حرب الخليج، التي كان يقول عنها المحللون العسكريون الذين عقولهم منضبطة: إن الطيارة الشبح يمكن أن يرى الطيار منها ماركة الثياب التي تلبسها!! وغير مستبعد أن يقولوا: إنه يمكن أن يأخذها وهو مار ويقرأ الماركة ثم يرجعها ثانية!! ومن العجب أن تجد من يصدق هذا الكلام، ويقول: هذه الطائرة الشبح وأنت جالس تجدها عندك!! وممكن أن الطيار يضرب القذيفة وينزل يتغدى ثم يأتي صوتها وراءه!! فسموا السيارة الجديدة السريعة هذه بالشبح، وكذلك السيارة المسطحة المدرعة اسمها: الفاجرة؛ لأن التي أدخلتها راقصة. والسيارات التي بهذا الثمن الباهظ تصل قيمتها إلى مليون وسبعمائة ألف.. ولو صدمت في شجرة لانتهى المليون والسبعمائة ألف، فالذي يركب السيارة هذه وهو يكلمك ويشعر أنه يلبس المال عندما يتكلم معك. يقول لي صاحب هذه السيارة: لما كنت أنزل من السيارة لأحضر موزاً من الفاكهي، كنت أشعر أن صدري ينتفخ مني لوحده، وأقفل الباب بقرصنة، يقول: كنت أحس هكذا، وهذا الإحساس عندي شعرت به زماناً طويلاً، وهذا مثل ركوب الخيل تماماً. وهناك دراسة لعلماء الأغذية، يقولون: إن الإنسان تنتقل إليه صفات المركوب الذي يركبه، وفي هذا البحث يقول الدكتور الزراعي: إن هذا حتى في الأكل، فلو أن الإنسان أدمن أكل لحم معين، فإنه ينتقل إليه بعض صفات المأكول، فمثلاً: لو داوم شخص على أكل لحم الضأن، فيمكن أن ينطح بمقتضى هذه الدراسة!! فهي تقول: (ركب سرياً) والسري: هو الخيل النفيس، (وأخذ خطياً) أي: وضع الرمح، وإنما سمي الرمح خطاً لأن هناك بلداً في البحرين كان اسمها الخط، وكانت الرماح تأتي من الهند إلى هذه البلد في البحرين وتوزع على سائر بلاد العرب، فنسب الرمح إلى هذا البلد.*
*وفاء أم زرع لأبي زرع*
*تقول: (وأراح علي نعماً ثرياً)، أي: أعطاها مالاً وفيراً، (وأعطاني من كل رائحة زوجاً)، وفي رواية: (وأعطاني من كل ذابحة -أي: ما يصلح أن يذبح- زوجاً، وقال: كلي* *أم زرع** وميري أهلك)، أي: وأعطي أهلك أيضاً، فهذا الرجل ليس فيه أي عيب، إلا أن المرأة تقول: (فلو أني جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه ما بلغ أصغر آنية* *أبي زرع** ). فانظر إلى هذا الوفاء! مع أن المرأة المطلقة لا تكاد تذكر لزوجها السابق حسنة، وهذا الرجل لم يقصر في حقها، بل قال لها: (كلي* *أم زرع** وميري أهلك)، أنفقي على أهلك، لكنها تقول: (فلو أني جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه ما بلغ أصغر آنية* *أبي زرع**). فما هو الفرق بين هذا الرجل وبين أبي زرع؟ الفرق: هو الحنان، والحب، هذا هو الفرق، فلم تشعر المرأة مع الرجل الثاني بهذا الحنان والحب الذي شعرت به لما كانت زوجة لـ**أبي زرع**. لذلك فأنت لا تستطيع أن تشتري قلب المرأة بالمال أبداً، حتى لو كان عندك من الإبرة إلى الصاروخ في البيت، وكل الناس تتطلع إليك، ولا ينقصك شيء، فإن المرأة ينقصها قلبك، وهي لا تريد شيئاً غير ذلك، بل الكلمة الطيبة هي التي يعتد بها عندها، فلو أتى الرجل لأهله بكل غال ونفيس، وبطعام جيد الكل يتمناه، ودخل وهو يتكلم بقسوة، وفتح الباب، وقال: كلوا وانفجروا عسى أن ينفع هذا فيكم! فصرف خمسمائة جنيه في اللحم والفاكهة وما إلى ذلك، ثم قال هذه الكلمات، فستذهب هذه الأموال سدى دون أن يكون لها قيمة من أجل هذه الكلمات. إنما لو دخلت بطعام متواضع، وقلت مثلاً: والله لو استطعت أن أحضر لبن العصفور لما تأخرت، وأنتم تستحقون أكثر من هذا، لكن هذا جهد المقل، والحمد لله، أنتم صابرون علي، وربنا يعوضنا الجنة .. إذا قلت هذا الكلام ودخلت خالي اليدين كان هذا كافياً؛ لأن المرأة تريد دفء الحنان والحب، وهذا هو الفرق بين الرجل الأول والرجل الثاني.*
*فائدة نكاح الأبكار*
*أضف إلى ذلك: أن الرجل الأول كان أول رجل في حياة المرأة، وهذا له تأثير وفرق كبير عند المرأة، فلو تزوجت رجلاً لأول مرة وأحبته، فإن حبه منقوش على الصخر، ولهذا فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصانا بزواج الأبكار، فقال: (تزوجوا الأبكار فإنهن أعذب أفواهاً، وأنتق أرحاماً، وأرضى باليسير). وعندما رجعجابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري من غزوة مسرعاً، قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أعجلك يا جابر؟.. قال: يا رسول الله! إني حديث عهد بعرس، قال بمن تزوجت؟ قال: قلت: بأيم كانت في المدينة -أي: امرأة مات زوجها- قال: فهلا بكراً تلاعبها وتلاعبك، وتضاحكها وتضاحكك)، وفي رواية للطبراني: (وتعضها وتعضك)، وهي رواية ضعيفة، وأقول: ضعيفة لأن لها مفاسد، فلا يعتد بها، والرواية الصحيحة: (فتلاعبها وتلاعبك، وتضاحكها وتضاحكك، فقال: يا رسول الله! إن عبد الله ) يعني أباه ، وعبد الله بن حرام رضي الله عنه مات يوم أحد في أول من قتل، وفي ليلة أُحد عبد الله نادى ابنه جابراًوقال: (يا بني! إنني أرى أنني سأقتل في أول من يقتل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاستوص بأخواتك خيراً)، فقد كان هو الولد الوحيد، وعنده تسع بنات، وفعلاً أول ما دارت رحى الحرب كان أول من قتل هو عبد الله بن حرام رضي الله عنه، صدق الله فصدقه، فقال: يا رسول الله! (إن عبد الله ترك تسع نسوة خرق -يعني عقولهن صغيرة لأنهن بنات- فكرهت أن آتيهن بخرقاء مثلهن، فقلت: هذه أجمع لأمري وأرشد). فهذه امرأة زوجها مات، وصارت امرأة عاقلة، وتعودت على تربية الولد، ستكون بمثابة الأم لهؤلاء البنات. فالمهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال له: (أصبت ورشدت). أقول قولي هذا، وأستغفر الله العظيم لي ولكم. وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد.*




*مــــــــــــنق  ول*

----------


## مروة عاشور

قطوف رائعة!
أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ

لم أتمكن من قراءة كافة المشاركات, وأسأل الله العون على إتمام البقية, نفع الله بكِ أم علي.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين أجمعين ... نسأل الله علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
السؤال :

امرأة متزوجة وعندي ثلاث بنات، أعمل خارج البيت، والمسألة هي: مؤخرا وفقني الله سبحانه لقيام الليل مرة نصف ساعة قبل الفجر ومرة ساعة، المهم أنه لا يؤثر علي هذا بشيء لكوني أعمل ولدي مسؤليات خارج وداخل البيت، وزوجي يتضايق من قيامي قائلا إن هذا يؤثر على صحتي، وأن هذا سبب في تقصيري من جهته والبنات أيضا، ويمارس بعض الضغوطات لكي لا أصلي كثيرا أو أذكر كثيرا، والآن أصبحت أقوم الليل في الخفاء دون أن يشعر بشيء، والسؤال هل صلاتي مقبولة أم لا؟ المرجو من فضيلتكم أن تفيدوني في هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله ألف خير، في الحقيقة ألاحظ أنني كلما اجتهدت في أمور الدين يتضايق ويقول إن زوجك وأولادك هو الأجر الأكبر ليس بداع للاجتهاد أو الإكثار من التعبد حتى إنه يتجاوز في بعض الأحيان عن السنن ويكتفي بالفريضة، وهذا يؤسفني كثيرا. 



الجواب :


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فإذا كانت صلاتك بالليل لا تمنع زوجك من حقه في الاستمتاع ولا تؤدي بك إلى التقصير في واجباتك فليس له منعك منها، وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: إذا لم يقبل زوجي أن أصلي بالليل هل تلزمني طاعته؟ فأجاب: صلاة الليل إذا كان زوجها شاهداً وكانت صلاتها في الليل تمنعه من بعض الاستمتاع فإنها لا تفعل ذلك إلا بإذنه، وإن كان غائباً فلها أن تصلي ما شاءت، وكذلك إذا كان حاضراً ولم تمنعها صلاتها من أن يستمتع بها كمال الاستمتاع فإنه لا حرج عليها أن تصلي وإن كان حاضراً. انتهى.

وعليك أن تبيني لزوجك فضل صلاة الليل، وأنها لا تضر بك، وليكن ذلك بلين ورفق، واجتهدي في التوفيق بين عبادتك ومرضات زوجك.

والله أعلم.


المصدر موقع إسلام ويب .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

السؤال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.
أتوجَّه بداية بالشكر الجزيل لكلِّ مَن يُسَهِم في هذه الشبكة الرائعة، ويساعد الناس على إيجاد حلولٍ لتساؤلاتهم، وأتمنَّى من الله العلي القدير أن أجد عندكم الحل لمشكلتي.
أنا شابَّة في مُنتصف العشرينيات، مُتزوِّجة منذ قرابة عشر سنين، ولديَّ أولادٌ، أعيش مع زوجي في بلاد الغرب منذ سنوات، وليس لي هنالك سِوى زوجي وأولادي.كانتْ حياتي الزوجيَّة جيدة جدًّا؛ فقد كنتُ سعيدةً مع زوجي، الذي كنتُ أعتبره الرجل المثالي؛ فقد أعطاني الحبَّ والحنانَ، أحببتُه مِنْ أعماق قلبي، حتى إني لا أستطيعُ أن أتصوَّر حياتي بدونه، ولأجلِه أتيتُ للعيشِ في بلادِ الغرب، ولا أتحمل البُعْد عنه، وقد تركتُ عائلتي ووطني حتى أعيش معه!كم تمنَّيتُ مِنَ الله أن أكون الزوجة الصالحة والأم الصالحة، ولكن الطامَّة الكبرى هي أنه أتاني يومًا يُصَارِحني فيه بأنَّ أحاسيسَه تُجَاهي كأخٍ لأخته؛ يعني: أنه لا يشعر بانجذابٍ وحبٍّ لي، وأنا التي كانتْ تعتقد أنه يحبُّها مِنْ أعماق قلبِه!أصبح مؤخَّرًا عصبيًّا جدًّا، ويتذمَّر كثيرًا حتى مِن أتْفَه الأشياء، والعَلاقة الزوجية بيننا أصبحتْ شبه منعدمة، إن لم أقل مُنعَدِمة فعلًا!يريد أن ننفصلَ حتى لا يكونَ مُذنبًا في حقي، ولكني لا أستطيعُ أن أتحمَّل هذا الانفِصال، وقد حدَّثتُه في هذا الموضوع لأعرفَ السبب، فقال: إنه لا يعرف، ولكن هذه أحاسيسه! أخبرني أنني لستُ السببَ في قراره هذا، وليس هنالك مشاكل بيننا، وحَسَب قولِه فإني كنتُ صالحةً له، ولكنها أحاسيس لا يستطيع تغييرها!اتَّفقنا على أن نحاول التغيير مِن أجل الأبناء، ولكن لا يعدُّ هذا وعدًا بصلاح الأمور!علاقتنا جافَّة جدًّا؛ لا يقترب مني، وأنا لا أستطيع الاقترابَ منه؛ حتى لا أعرِّض نفسي للإحراج!ساعدوني حتى يرجعَ حبُّ زوجي، حتى لا أفقده؛ فلا أظنُّ أنَّ الحياةَ سوف يكونُ لها طعمٌ بعده، ساعدوني بنصائحكم؛ فأنا لا أتحمَّل بُعْده عني، وأظنُّ أنَّ ما يحدُث بسبب حسدٍ أو عينٍ أصابتْه، والله أعلم.
فقد كان ضَحوكًا مرِحًا، والآن تغيَّر تمامًا، عَلاقته الاجتماعية تغيرتْ وأصبح انطوائيًّا، ساعدوني حتى أحافظَ على زوجي، جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم - إن شاء الله تعالى.

الجواب
بسم الله الموفِّق للصوابوهو المستعانأيتها العزيزة، بعد الزواج ينبغي لكلِّ زوجة ألَّا تثق ثقةً مُطْلقةً بطول العِشْرة، ولا بوجود الأبناء، ولا بالحب قبل الزواج، ولا بالرحِم الماسَّة؛ فكلُّ ذلك قد ينساه الرجلُ بعد الزواج! ما سينظر فيه ويبقيه متمسكًا بزوجته هو: قوة جاذبيتِها الأنثوية التي تُشبِع غريزةَ حبِّ الاستكشاف بداخله!*ماهية الجاذبية في العَلاقة الزوجية:**تستند الجاذبية في العلاقة الزوجية إلى عدة أركان، يُمكن إجمالها في النقاط الآتية:
**أولًا:* التجديد؛ فالتجديدُ ينشِّط إفراز هرمون "الدوبامين" في الدماغ؛ وهو الهرمون المسؤول عن نقل الإشارات المتعلِّقة بالشعور بالارتياح، والانتِشاء، والإحساس باللذة، ويتضمن التجديد عنصر المفاجأة؛ كمفاجأة الزوج بطلَب وجبةِ عشاءٍ من مطعمٍ فاخرٍ يقوم بتوصيل الوجبات إلى البيوت، أو مفاجأته برسالة عاطفيةٍ غير متوقَّعة، أو تقبيله خلْسَةً... إلخ.
*ثانيًا:* جعل العَلاقة الزوجية عَلاقةً عاطفية؛ حتى يكونَ ما بين الزوجينِ كالذي يكون بين عاشقَيْنِ؛ مِنْ مُغازلةٍ، وهدايا، وتخاطب بالنظر، وتبادُل رسائل الغرام، ونحو ذلك مِن أمور العشَّاق!
*ثالثًا:* الإشباع الجنسي؛ وهو الركنُ الذي مِن شأنِه إن هُدِم أن يَهدِم بيتَ الزوجية حجرًا حجرًا! وتتضمَّن الجاذبية الجنسية معنى التجديد في الأوضاع الجنسية، والأماكن التي تُمارَس فيها العَلاقة الحَمِيمية، فغرفةُ النوم مثلًا ليستْ على الدوام مكانًا للجِمَاع! ولا الفراشُ موضعًا وحيدًا للمُلَاعَبة! كما يَشمَل معنى التجديد الجنسي التجديد في طرائق التعبير عن الرغبة الجنسية من إيحاءاتٍ، وكلماتٍ، وثيابٍ؛ فطريقةُ نزع الملابس الساترة قد تكون أحيانًا أكثرَ إغراءً وإغواءً من التبختر بالثياب الشفَّافة التي اعتاد الزوجُ النظرَ إليها! كما أن طريقة جلوس الزوجة أو وقوفها على نحوٍ يُظهِر محاسِنها قد تكونُ أكثرَ تهييجًا للشهوة مِنَ التزيُّن والتعطُّر المقصود للتحبُّب إلى الزوج! وفي رأيي أن التجديد في العَلاقة الحميمية يعتمد كثيرًا على مُستوى الذكاء العاطفي!
*رابعًا:* التجديد في الصورة الأنثوية للزوجة في عينِ زوجِها؛ حتى تكونَ آنقَ في عينِه من كل مرأًى أنيق، فتجدِّد في لبسها، وقَصَّة شعرها، وألوان الزينة على وجْهِها بطريقة ذكية وعفوية، وغير متكلفة أو مبالغ فيها.
*خامسًا:* الصداقة؛ وتتضمَّن الصداقةُ معنى المشاركة في الاهتمامات والهِوايات، حتى لو لم تكن الزوجةُ راغبةً فيها؛ كمُشاركة الزوج اهتماماته السياسية، أو الرياضية، أو الشرعية، وغيرها مِن المواضيع التي يُناقشها عادةً مع أصدقائه، كما يتضمَّن هذا الركنُ إشباعَ غريزة المنافسة عند الرجل؛ كالمنافسة في رياضة يُجِيدها الزوجان معًا، كما كان عليه هَدْي النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع أمِّ المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها وأرضاها - قالتْ عائشة: خرجتُ مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في بعض أسفارِه وأنا جاريةٌ لم أَحمِل اللحمَ ولم أبدن، فقال للناس: ((تقدَّموا))، فتقدَّموا, ثم قال لي: ((تَعَالَي حتى أُسَابِقَكِ))، فسَابَقْتُه فسبقتُه, فسكتَ عني, حتى إذا حملتُ اللحمَ وبدنت ونسيتُ, خرجتُ معه في بعضِ أسفاره, فقال للناس: ((تقدَّموا))، فتقدموا, ثم قال: ((تَعَالَي حتى أُسَابِقَكِ))، فسابقتُه فسَبَقني, فجعل يضحكُ, وهو يقول: ((هذه بتلك))؛ *رواه أحمد وأبو داود بإسنادٍ صحيحٍ.
**سادسًا:* الاحتِفاءُ الدائم بالنجاح والمناسَبات السعيدة، في جوٍّ حميميٍّ تُشعِر فيه الزوجةُ زوجَها بأهميته ومكانته، وبفخرها به وفرحها الصادق بنجاحه وبحياتها معه.بعد عشر سنين مِن الاعتياد اليومي وعدمِ التجدُّد؛ ستنطَفِئ بلا ريبٍ جمرةُ الجاذبية التي لفتتْ قلبَ زوجِكِ إليكِ قبل الزواج بكِ! أما الحبُّ والمودَّة والرحمةُ، فما هي إلا أخلاقٌ يتعاملُ بها معكِ! لكن الأخلاق النبيلة وطريقة التعامل الحسنة لا تَعنِي بالضرورةِ رضا الطرف الآخر! وحين تكون العَلاقة عَلاقةً زوجية، فإن تمركُزَ الرضا الزوجي يتمحورُ في الرضا الجنسي والعاطفي بالدرجة الأولى! فما يُريده أيُّ زوج مِن زوجته هو أن تكون امرأةً مُشبِعةً لحاجاته النفسية، والجنسية، والعاطفية، والفكرية، والاجتماعية، والذي يظهر لي مِن سطورِكِ أنَّكِ اطمأننْتِ كثيرًا إلى حبِّ زوجِكِ، حتى أهملتِ من نفسكِ، إلى حدٍّ لم يَعُدْ وجودُكِ بقربه يُثِير شهوته!إن عدم إفصاحِ زوجِكِ عن رأيه ورضاه بالعَلاقة الحميمية، لا يعني بالضرورة أنه راضٍ ومستمتعٌ جنسيًّا! وزوجُكِ - كما تصفينه - رجلٌ لطيفٌ ودَمِث، ولم يحاول يومًا جرح مشاعرَكِ بالنقدِ، حتى قتَل بصَمْتِه العَلاقةَ بأقسى ما يُمكِن أن تُقتَل به العَلاقة الزوجية، حين سمح بتحوُّلها إلى عَلاقة أخويَّة!إضافة إلى هذا التحليل النفسي للمشكلة، أضع احتمالًا آخر لانطفاءِ شهوةِ زوجِكِ؛ وهو احتمال وجودِ امرأةٍ أخرى في حياته، جذبتْ مشاعرَه، أو عقله، أو عينيه على أقل تقدير! وأنتِ في بلاد الغرب حيث تسيرُ النساءُ في الشارعِ متجمِّلات ومتعطرات، ويراهنَّ في عملِه في آنقِ صورةٍ، في الوقت الذي تُهمِلين فيه من نفسكِ وأنتِ حَلِيلتُه! ثم تَعْزِين سببَ تغيُّره إلى العين والحسد؟! فهلَّا سألتِ نفسَكِ: مَن سيحسدكما في الغُرْبة؟!

*الحل:*حين تَنطَفِئ الجاذبية في العَلاقة - أية عَلاقة كانتْ - فلا حلَّ سوى الرحيل والبُعْد؛ لأن القلوبَ ليستْ في الأيدي! والمحاولات اليائسة في التقرُّب والتودُّد لا تزيد الرجال إلا بعدًا! ثقي بذلك! أما كلامي السابق عن الجاذبية، فلم يكن حلًّا لمشكلتِكِ، بل شرحًا لماهية الجاذبية التي ضيَّعتِها بنفسكِ!
يكمُن الحلُّ في الابتعادِ عاطفيًّا وجسديًّا عن زوجكِ، مع التركيز على نفسكِ؛ اهتمامًا بجمالكِ، وعنايةً بنفسكِ وصحتكِ وأبنائكِ، ركِّزي على نفسكِ لا على مشاعركِ! ولا تقولي: إنك غيرُ قادرةٍ على العيش بدون زوجكِ، بل أنتِ قادرةٌ على ذلك متى اعتَدَدْتِ بنفسكِ، ورفضتِ العيشَ مع رجلٍ تنظرين إليه بشهوةٍ وينظر إليكِ كما ينظر الأخ لأخته! لا شهوة، ولا رغبة، ولا فكرة ملتذَّة!الحل ليس في بذلِ المزيد مِن التودُّد، بل في التركيز على نفسك اهتمامًا وحبًّا، وفي الإمكان أن تتَّفِقا على عودتكِ إلى وطنِكِ عند أهلكِ، فلعل البُعْد الجغرافي يُحْيِي في قلبِه مشاعرَ الشَّوْق الجنسية! أو أن تختاري الطلاقَ - وهو ما أميل إليه - إن كانتْ لكِ نفسٌ عزيزة! و﴿ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا ﴾ [الطلاق: 1، وعسى الله أن يصلح الحال، وينعم البال، ويرزقك وزوجَكِ السعادة والاستقرار، اللهم آمين. والله - سبحانه وتعالى - أعلم بالصواب، وإليه المرجع والمآب

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsel...#ixzz2Jsg8QEJf

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نصيحة احدى الفتيات - ابتسامه -  :

ضعي بعض المكياج اليومي - كحل و أحمر الشفاه طبيعي اللون و كريم للبشرة - في حقيبه صغيرة - مقلمه - في الحمام !!!
وذلك عند الانتهاء من الوضوء وعند الانتهاء من الطبخ وعند الانتهاء من الاستحمام استخدمي المكياج البسيط -----> طريقة عمليه لمن كثرت أشغالها 
وذلك أنها تستخدم المكياج البسيط ، من أجل إذا نظر إليها زوجها أسرته بشكلها الانيق طوال اليوم على الرغم من الاشغال .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال: ... يقول في رسالته أفيدوني عن زوج وزوجة قد طلقها زوجها وبعد طلاقها كشفت عليه، فهل هذا حرام أم لا؟

الجواب 

الشيخ: إذا طلق الرجل امرأته طلاقاً رجعياً يعني طلاقاً يملك فيه الرجعة فإن لها أن تكشف له ما دامت في العدة، لأنها ما دامت في العدة فهي زوجته، لقول الله تعالى وبعولتهن يعني المطلقات أحق بردهن في ذلك، فدل هذا على أن المرأة الرجعية زوجة لإضافتها إلى الزوج، لا يقال إن هذا مجاز باعتبار ما كان، لأن الأصل أن الكلام على حقيقته وأنه بعل لها وهي في العدة هذا هو الأصل، ولا يجوز صرف الكلام عن ظاهره إلا بدليل شرعي، وعلى هذا فنقول إذا كان الطلاق رجعياً فلا بأس أن تكشف له وتحادثه ويخلو بها وتبقى عنده في البيت حتى تنقضي العدة، بل إنه يجب أن تبقى عنده في البيت إذا طلقها طلاقاً رجعياً، لا يجوز أن يخرجها ولا أن تخرج خلافاً لما اعتاده بعض الناس، بل أكثر الناس اليوم، إذا طلق زوجته خرجت من البيت إلى أهلها وهذا حرام لأن الله يقول (يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء فطلقوهن لعدتهن وأحصوا العدة واتقوا الله ربكم لا تخرجوهن من بيوتهن ولا يخرجن إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة) ثم قال مشيراً إلى ما سبق (وتلك حدود الله ومن يتعد حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه) ثم قال معللاً لبقائهن في البيوت، (لا تدري لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمراً) فإذا بقيت في بيته فربما يحدث الله أمراً تتعلق رغبته بهذه المرأة فيراجعها من غير أن يحصل بينهما تباعد.

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_6295.shtml*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال
*
*♦ ملخص السؤال:*
*امرأة زوجُها سيتزوَّج امرأةً أخرى، وهي في حالةٍ نفسيةٍ صعبة، وقلبها يحترق، وتسأل: ماذا أفعل؟*

*♦ تفاصيل السؤال:*

*زوجي سيتزوَّج امرأةً أخرى، وأنا في حالةٍ نفسيةٍ صعبة، ولا أستطيع أن أتقبَّلَ هذا الأمر، فقلبي يحترق، وأُصاب بضيقٍ في التنفُّس وسرعة ضربات القلْب كلما سمعتُ أنه قَرُب زواجُه.**
**أشيروا عليَّ ماذا أفعل؟*
*الجواب
*
*أيتها الفاضلة، السلام عليكِ ورحمة الله وبركاته.
**
**ورَد في الأثَر عن عليٍّ - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: "أحْبِبْ حبيبك هونًا ما عسى أن يكونَ بغيضك يومًا ما، وأبغض بغيضَك هونًا ما عسى أن يكونَ حبيبيك يومًا ما".

**والنساءُ أقل مَن يعمل بهذا؛ حيث تندفع المرأةُ في محبة زوجها في كثيرٍ مِن الأحوال؛ حتى تجعلَه محورَ حياتها، ومصدرَ هنائها الوحيد، وتحصر السعادةَ أو الحزن في رضاه أو سخطه، وفي بُعدِه أو قُرْبِه، وهو وإن كان أحقَّ الناس بحُسن عشرتها وأولاهم بمُطلق الطاعة في غير مُحرَّم، إلا أنه بشَرٌ لا يصْلُح أن تعتمدَ الحياة عليه، بل له ما له مِن حقوقٍ، وعليه ما عليه مِن واجبات، وقد تتفانى المرأةُ في طاعته، وتبذُل الغالي والنفيس في إرضائه، وتُقدِّم ما لديها لإسعاده، ثم لا تجد منه إلا الصَّدَّ والاجتناب؛ فهو بشَرٌ لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره إلا ما يملكه البشَرُ الضعيفُ لمثله، فمِن أكبر الأخطاء التي تقَع فيها المرأةُ أن تحصرَ كلَّ أحلامها وتقصرها عليه!

**وهذا لا يمنعُها مِن تقديم رِضاه في كلِّ ما تملك، ولا يُنافي التبعُّل له والتجمُّل وبذْل أقصى ما تستطيع لإسعادِه، ولكن عليها أن تفصلَ بين مَشاعرها وما عليها مِن واجبات ما استطاعتْ؛ لئلَّا تَتفاقَم المشاعرُ لديها وتتأجَّج العواطفُ بما يستحيل معه تخليها عن ذلك الرجل إن قدَّر الله لهما أمرًا، وعوارضُ الدنيا كثيرةٌ؛ فمِن طلاقٍ أو موتٍ أو مرضٍ أو غيرها، فكيف لها أن تحيا حياةً طبيعيةً إن هي اتَّكَأَتْ عليه في كافة شؤون حياتها؟

**الحبُّ مَطلوبٌ بلا شك، وهو أساسٌ قويٌّ مِن أُسس نجاح الزواج واستمرار الحياة الطيبة، لكن المبالَغة فيه كالمبالغة في كثيرٍ مِن الأمور الحسنة، تُحوِّلها إلى مصدر تعاسة دائم، وبابٍ مِن أبواب الهُموم التي لا تنقضي!

**أنتِ بحاجةٍ لمُعايَشة الموقف بوجهة نظر محايدة؛ لتجنُّب التسخُّط، أو الغضب المفرط الذي سيضر بكِ قبل أن يضرَّ بأولادكِ أو بيتكِ أو أهلكِ، والقدرة على فصل المشاعر خير ما يعينكِ على ذلك.

**تخيَّلي على سبيل المثال أنَّكِ تفعلين أمرًا أباحَه الله لكِ، ولا علاقة لزوجكِ به من قريبٍ أو بعيدٍ؛ كالإنفاق مِن مالكِ الخاص على بعض المحتاجين مِن أهلكِ، ثم يتذمَّر زوجكِ ويدَّعي أن هذا دليل بغضه، أو تفضيل أهلكِ عليه، أو نحو ذلك مِن التبريرات المبنيَّة على العاطفة، مِن حقكِ فِعْل ذلك، كما أنَّ حقَّه أن يتزوج، أليس كذلك؟

**أنتِ تشعرين ببدايات الانهيار لأنكِ تفسِّرين زواجَه تفسيرًا أبعد ما يكون عن الواقع؛ فلا يُعَدُّ دليل نقص محبتكِ في قلبه، ولا يُعَدُّ مُؤشرًا على إخفاقكِ كزوجةٍ، أو علامة نقص أنوثتكِ، أو إشارة لإهمال منك في جانب أو آخر، بل كثيرًا ما تكون المرأةُ في قمة الجمال والأنوثة والنظافة والتدبير والمعاشَرة الطَّيِّبة بكلِّ ما فيها، ثم لا يَقدر الزوج أن يستمرَّ في الحياة دون أن يتزوَّجَ! هذا أمرٌ لا علاقة له بكِ أبدًا، والذي أباح لهم هذا الأمر أعلم بحالهم، وأنهم قد يعجزون عن الاكتفاء بواحدة، وأرجو ألا يذهب ذهنكِ للعلاقة الزوجية، فلستُ أعني بالضرورة أن يكونَ تقصيركِ فيها، وإنما هي أمورٌ لا يعيها إلا الرجالُ، ومنهم من لا يستطيع تفسيرها أيضًا، فيحب زوجه حبًّا عظيمًا ويتمنى ألا تُفارقه لحظة، لكنه يحتاج إلى غيرِها!

**أنصحكِ - أيتها الفاضلة - ألا تحصري هذه الدنيا على زوجكِ، وأن تُوسِّعي دائرة تواصلكِ، وتُعدِّدي مَصادر الإشباع العاطفي لديكِ؛ فالنظَرُ في وجه طفلكِ وتأمل ابتسامته الرائعة من مصادر سعادتكِ، بيد أنك لا تُدركين ذلك؛ لأن الطفلَ - حفظ الله أولادك جميعًا وبارك فيهم - موجودٌ أمامكِ لم يذهب بعدُ، ولم يَغِب عنكِ، فلن تشعري بسعادتكِ به، وقد يكون لديكِ أخوات، صديقات، جارات، فهل تتواصلين معهنَّ وتستمتعين بوقتكِ في صُحبتهنَّ؟

**الزوجُ آثَرَ الزواج من جديد، ويبدو أن الإجراءات في طورِها الأخير، فلا أتوقع تراجعه عن الفكرة، ولن أقترح مناقشته في الأمر وبحث أسباب سعيه؛ إذ لا فائدة مِن ذلك إلا في بداية نُشوء الفكرة في رأسه؛ ومع مُضي الأيام تبين أن الزواجَ يوشك أن يحدث، فهل ستقتلين نفسكِ حُزنًا وتهلكين قلبكِ كمدًا؟!

**حدثتني إحدى الصديقات - وهذا مِن أعجب ما سمعتُ - أنها يوم زواج زوجها أُصيبت بحالةٍ مِن الانهيار العصبي، أفاقتْ منها على رائحة غريبة، تبين لها فيما بعدُ أنها رائحة أشبه برائحة الدخان أو الحريق، والعجيبُ أنها تأكدتْ أنها مصدر تلك الرائحة!

**فهل تحترق المرأةُ وتشتعل غيظًا لمجرد أن الزوج سيتزوج بغيرها؟ وهل هذا مِن شدة الحب؟ أو من باب خشية حديث الناس؟ أو مِن تأثير الفكرة الراعِبة التي تكونتْ في عقولنا وترسَّبتْ في أذهاننا حول حياة الضرائر، وما فيها مِن مشكلات وهمومٍ وأكدارٍ لا تنقضي؟

**أيًّا كانت الدوافع، فهذه الدنيا لا تستحق تلك المكانة التي رفعناها إليها، ووضعناها فيها، لا تستحق هذه الأيام البكاء عليها، وقتْل النفس مِن أجْلِها، فهي على كل حالٍ أيامٌ ستنقضي في نعيمٍ أو شقاءٍ، أو تعبٍ أو راحةٍ، لا فرق! 

**لا أُنكر مدى صعوبة الأمر، ولا أُنكر أنه ابتلاء قويٌّ وتعَب للمرأة وعذابٌ نفسيٌّ، لكن إن قضى الرحمن أمرًا لا مرَدَّ له، فماذا عسانا أن نفعلَ ونحن بشَر لا حول لنا ولا قوة؟

**أنصحكِ بمُحاولة النظَر إلى الأمر مِن وجهة نظرٍ أخرى؛ فكم يكون الزوجُ مصدر تعاسة زوجه في الآخرة حين تُبالغ في محبته وتسعى لإرضائه ولو بارتكاب بعض المعاصي! وكم يكون سبب هلاكها في الآخرة متى ما تَدافع حبه في قلبها فأنساها محبة خالقها! وقد يحدُث هذا لبعض الصالحات حين تتعاظَم المشاعر لديها، وكم يكون مصدر قلقها ومنبع خوفها حين تهتم لأمره بصورة تُؤَثِّر على صحتها وتُفقدها راحتها وتسلبها أمنها، حين تُفكِّر في احتمال فقْده أو تخشى عليه الفتنة أو غير ذلك!

**صدقيني، قد تبدو في زواجه قسوةٌ شديدة، ويُنبئ حدوثه بصدمةٍ عاطفيةٍ، لكن لن تلبثَ العاطفة أن تسكنَ، والمشاعر أن تهدأَ، والغضب أن تنطفئ نارُه، ويخمد لهيبها، وحينها ستستقر مشاعركِ، وتتجه محبتكِ نحو وجهتها الصحيحة والصِّحيَّة؛ فيكون حُبُّ المخلوق في قلبكِ لله، وبغضه لله، ويملأ حب الله قلبكِ حتى يهون معه كلُّ حب وتصغر أمامه كلُّ عاطفة، وحين يكون الحب في الله فإنه لا يزيد بالإحسان ولا ينقص بالإيذاء إلا الشيء اليسير الذي لا تتهاوى أمامه جُدُر المحبة، ولا تَتَحَطَّم أسوارها، وما أسعد من أوتي ذلك الفضل!

**أيتها العزيزة، إنْ قدَّر الله عليكِ ما تكرهين، فتَسَلَّحي بالصبر، واستعيني بالرحمن، وسليه الرِّضا والعصمة مِن الفتنة، فقد تكون الرحمةُ الخالصة مع الألم المحض، والجهاد خيرُ مثال على ذلك؛ يقول ابن القيِّم - رحمه الله -: "المخلصُ يعلم أنَّ القتال خيرٌ له فرَضِي به، وهو يكرهه لما فيه مِن التعرُّض لإتلاف النفس وألمها ومُفارقة المحبوب، ومتى قَوِي الرضا بالشيء وتَمَكَّن انقلبتْ كراهته محبةً، وإن لم يخلُ مِن الألم، فالألمُ بالشيء لا يُنافي الرضا به، وكراهته مِن وجه لا تُنافي محبته وإرادته والرضا به مِن وجه آخر".

**أسأل اللهَ أن يملأَ قلوبَنا رضًا، وأن يحفظَ لنا دينَنا وعافيتنا، ويجنِّبنا الفتنَ ما ظهَر منها وما بطَن.**
**والله الموفق، وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل*


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/fatawa_counsel...#ixzz34RvRcYY4

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قصة فيها عبرة
*ألم تعاهديني على أن تكوني زوجة صالحة ؟*



*الدكتور عمر المديفر*

[RIGHT]* 
لقد قامت العضوة البسمة الحزينة بارسال المشاركة التالية وقد وجدت فيها خيرا     كثيرا لكل الزوجات 
    نشكر لها الجهد الطيب
    قصة أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم !!!
بسم الله ،، الحمد لله ،، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
    قصة ارجو أن تعجبكم ...
مرت شهور على زواجي ..وبدأت أعباء البيت ومسؤولياته تأخذ كثيراً من وقتي     واهتمامي ..لم أنتبه إلى أنني صرت أهمل في مظهري ..قل اهتمامي بأن أبدو جميلة     أمام زوجي ، لم أعد أجلس طويلاً أمام المرآة ..هل هو الاطمئنان إلى أن عبد     الرحمن يحبني ولن ينصرف عن الاهتمام بي ؟ 
    أم هي مشاغل البيت التي لم تعد تترك لي الوقت الكافي الذي أهتم فيه بنفسي ؟!!     
كما قلت فإني لم أنتبه إلى إهمال مظهري إلا حين فاجأني عبد الرحمن بسؤاله : 
ألم تعاهديني على أن تكوني زوجة صالحة ؟ وقفزت     إلى ذهني على الفور صلاتي ؛ هل يتهمني عبد الرحمن بالتقصير فيها ؟ إني محافظة     عليها وعلى أوقاتها ! 
أم أنه يريد حجابي الذي أحافظ عليه كما يأمر الإسلام ؟ ربما قصد طاعتي له ..!     
مرت هذه التساؤلات والخواطر سريعاً وأنا أنظر إلى عبد الرحمن وعيناي تفيضان     تساؤلاً واستنكاراً..! 
قلت : وهل وجدت ما ينقض صلاحي ؟ 
    ابتسم وقال : أجل . 
قلت : هل رأيتني أضعت صلاة من الصلوات ؟ 
    قال: لا. 
قلت : أم تراني أخرتها عن وقتها ؟ 
    قال : ولا هذه . 
قلت : هل عصيتك في أمر ؟ 
    قال : حتى اليوم ولله الحمد ،أنتِ تطيعينني في كل أمر . 
قلت : إذاً أنت تعني حجابي .. لكني ملتزمة به كما أمرني ربي .
قال : وأنا أشهد أنك ملتزمة بهذا . 
قلت بانفعال : ما الذي نال من كوني زوجة صالحة إذاً ؟ 
    قال : يبدو أنك لن تحزريه . 
قلت مستسلمة : لن أحزره .. قل ما هو ؟ 
    قال : ألا تلاحظين أنك بدأت تهملين في زينتك لي ؟ 
    قلت صارخة : وما دخل هذا في صلاحي ؟ 
    رد مبتسماً : له دخل كبير ! 
قلت مغضبة : اسأل من شئت من المشايخ والعلماء … فلن يوافقك أحد على أن زينتي     
    لك من صلاحي .! 
قال : لن أسأل أحداً . 
قلت بشيء من الانتصار : لأنك تعرف أنه لن يوافقك أحد على ما تدعيه . 
قال : لن أسأل أحداً لأن الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم قرر هذا .. ومن ثم     فلا أحتاج موافقة أحد منهم . 
قلت : لم أقرأ في حياتي حديثاً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول فيه المرأة     المتزينة لزوجها امرأة صالحة ..! 
قال : أمتأكدة أنتِ ؟ 
    قلت : هات .. قل …إذا كان كلامك صحيحاً ؟ 
    قال : حسنٌ .. استمعي إلى الحديث الذي يرويه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي     صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ألا أخبركم بخير ما يكنز المرء ؟ : المرأة الصالحة     ، إذا نظر إليها سرته ، وإذا غاب عنها حفظته ، وإذا أمرها أطاعته )). “ رواه     أبو داود والحاكم" 
قلت : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل من تتزين لزوجها امرأة صالحة ! 
قال : لقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث صفات للمرأة الصالحة ، وأول صفة     من هذه الصفات ، وأول الخصال قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا نظر إليها سرته      )) أليس كذلك ؟ 
    قلت : بلى . 
قال : وكيف تدخل المرأة السرور إلى قلب زوجها إذا نظر إليها ..؟ أليس بمظهرها     الحسن ؟ 
    أدركت غاية عبد الرحمن ، وعرفت أنه كان على حق ، وفهمت لماذا قدّم لي بهذا     الحوار الذي أثارني به ليجعلني أصل معه إلى هذه الحقيقة . 
قلت : هذا يعني أن ظهور المرأة أمام زوجها بمظهر يسره … جزء هام من صلاحها .     
قال : أحسنت يا سارة .. ولكن كيف عرفتِ أنه جزء هام ؟ 
    قلت : لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأ به الخصال الثلاث .. وجعله أو خصلة من     خصال صلاح المرأة . 
قال : ولو أردنا أن نعطي بكل خصلة من الخصال الثلاث نصيباً واحداً لكان نصيب كل     خصلة 33% تقريباً من صلاح المرأة . 
قلت : إن كثيراً من الزوجات يجهلن هذا .. يجهلن أن اهتمامهن بمظهرهن أمام     أزواجهن جزء هام من صلاحهن . 
تابعت ضاحكة : بل أنا نفسي كنت من هؤلاء الزوجات قبل قليل . 
قال : ما عليك يا سارة …يكفيك فخراً أنك حين تدركين الحق تسلمين به حالاً فلا     تجادلين ولا تمارين. 
قلت : هذا من فضل الله علي .. ثم بفضل توجيهك الدائم لي وحلمك عليّ. 
قال : هذا من فضل الله وحده . 
قلت : يخطر في ذهني وجيه آخر نفهمه من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
قال متهللاً مشجعاً : قولي يا سارة . 
قالت : لقد قال رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم : (( إذا نظر إليها سرته )) ولم     يقل إذا نظرت إليها جارتها ، أو نظرت إليها صديقتها ، أو نظرت إليها ضيفتها ،     أو نظرت إليها أمها .. ونحن نشاهد لنساء هذه الأيام يتزيّن للنساء من حولهن ..      زائرات أو مزورات أكثر مما يتزينّ لأزواجهن . 
قال : بارك الله فيك يا سارة . 
قلت : وهناك أمر آخر . 
قال وعلائم فرح أستاذ بتلميذه النجيب قد ظهرت على واضحة وجهه : وهو ؟ 
    قلت : صلاح المرأة بتزينها لزوجها يؤدي إلى صلاح زوجها نفسه . 
قال : كم أنتِ رائعة يا سارة . 
تابعت كلامي : فالزوج حين يرى من زوجته ما يسره لا ينظر إلى غيرها .. وتعف نفسه     عن سواها .. ويغض بصره عن النظر إلى النساء . 
قال: صدق من قال : [ رب تلميذ فاق أستاذه ] ..وأنت تفوقت اليوم عليّ يا سارة.

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ،، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .

*



http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alzawaj/115.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(هل تمتنع عن زوجها الذي لا يصلي)**
السؤال :
هل يمكن للزوج أو الزوجة أن يمتنع بنفسه عن الآخر إذا لم يصلي ؟
 بمعنى آخر هل يجوز أن لا ترضى بالجماع إذا كان الطرف الآخر لا يصلي ؟.

الجواب :
بل يجب أن تمتنع المرأة عن تلك المعاشرة وكذا العكس قال تعالى : ( ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر ) فلا يحل للمسلمة أن تبقى في عصمة زوج لا يصلي بالكلية أو في الأعم الأغلب بل يتعين عليها مفارقته وعدم البقاء معه نظراً لكفره وخروجه من الملة ، نسأل الله السلامة والعافية. 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاك الله خيراً ، جهد رائع وموضوع مهم ومفيد لكل بيت وأسرة ، وأسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعنا به ، وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين وإياكِ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل محبة الزوجة لزوجها وقولها إنها لا تستطيع العيش بدونه، هل هذا من المحبة لغير الله والتعلق بغيره؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الواجب على كل من الزوجين نحو الآخر*
*الشيخ صالح الفوزان*
 
*السؤال**:* *ما الواجب على كل من الزوجين نحو الآخر؟
*
*الإجابة**:* 
*قال الله تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً} [سورة الروم: آية 21]. إن البيت المسلم يتكون أصله من الزوجين الصالحين ثم تكون الأسرة الصالحة، وهذا لا يتم إلا إذا تحقق حسن العشرة بين الزوجين. بأن يؤدي كل منهما ما يجب عليه نحو الآخر**.* 

*فللزوج على زوجته الطاعة بالمعروف، وتمكينه مما أباح الله له من الاستمتاع، والقرار في البيت وعدم الخروج منه إلا بإذنه ولما لا بد لها من الخروج من أجله، وقيامها بشؤون البيت وتربية ما يقدر الله بينهما من الأولاد**.* 

*ولها عليه من الحقوق مثل الذي له عليه إلا ما خص الله به الأزواج دون الزوجات قال تعالى: {وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكُيمٌ} [سورة البقرة:آية 228].
 لها عليه الكسوة والنفقة والسكنى بالمعروف ولها عليها المعاشرة بالمعروف. قال الله تعالى:{وَعَاشِرُ  وهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ}* *[سورة* *النساء*: *آية 19]. من المبيت عندها وإعفافها وإعانتها على القيام بواجباتها عملاً بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "**خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي"(رواه الترمذي في سننه‏‏). وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"**أكمل المؤمنين إيماناً أحسنهم خلقاً. وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم خلقاً" (رواه الترمذي في سننه‏). 
حتى لو كره الرجل من زوجته بعض* *الأخلاق التي تنقص دينها ولا تخدش عرضها فعليه أن يصبر عليها ويتحملها لما في ذلك من العواقب الحميدة. قال تعالى:{فَإِن كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئاً وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً} [سورة النساء آية 19], وقال* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يَفْرُك مؤمن مؤمنة إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منها آخر" (رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه‏). ومعنى: (يَفْرُك‏) يبغض. ومعنى ذلك أن يتغاضى عما لا يمس الدين أو الخلق مما لا يوافق رغبته نظير الكثير من الأخلاق المرضية فيها**.* 
*
إنه لا تتم السعادة الزوجية إلا بأن يؤدي كل من الزوجين ما يجب عليه نحو الآخر، لكن بعض الأزواج قد يتعسف في استعماله حقه على زوجته فلا يراعي كرامتها وإنسانيتها.
 فضلاً عن حقلها في الإسلام، فتجده يهين المرأة ويظلمها ويماطل في أداء حقها.
 وإذا تزوج أخرى مال إليها بكليته ولم يلتفت إلى* *الزوجة السابقة. وقد جاء في الحديث:"من كانت له زوجتان فمال إلى إحداهما جاء يوم* *القيامة وشقه مائل"(رواه أبوداود في سننه‏).

 وفي المقابل فإن بعض النساء تترفع على زوجها وتتمنع من أداء حقه عليها، ولا تخضع لقوامته عليها فتخرج من بيته بغير إذنه. وقد تكون موظفة تقدم عملها الوظيفي على أداء حق زوجها بل ربما تكون معه في البيت كأنها رجل آخر يسكن معه ثم ينطلق كل منهما إلى عمله وتتعطل أعمال البيت وتضيع تربية الأطفال، ويصبح هذا البيت أشبه ما يكون ببيت العزاب.
 إن هذا لا يرتضيه الإسلام ولا تتحقق معه المصالح الزوجية، ولا تنشأ عنه في الغالب أسر صالحة. 
فالواجب تعديل هذا الوضع والرجوع إلى التزام العشرة بالمعروف بين الزوجين**.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

 السعادة الزوجية من أكبر النعم التي يمن الله بها علي عباده بعد نعمة الإسلام والصحة .. فالرفق والمودة بين الزوجين غاية منشودة يتطلع إليها كل فؤاد سوي، وخير البيوت بيت تلألأ بتلك النعمة، فظللت عليه المودة والرحمة بظلالها، وتحقق لأفراده المعني الكامل للسكن، فنهلوا من منهل لا ينضب، وذاقوا شهدا لا تنقطع حلاوته. 

والزوجة هي العماد الذي يقوم عليه صرح تلك النعمة الدافئة، وتتحقق به السعادة، وذلك إذا استطاعت أن تكون ممن وصفهن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بقوله: ( إنما الدنيا متاع، وليس من متاع الدنيا شيء أفضل من المرأة الصالحة ) [صحيح. ابن ماجة] 
*ويقول داود عليه السلام: المرأة السوء علي بعلها كالحمل الثقيل علي الشيخ الكبير، والمرأة الصالحة كالتاج المرصع بالذهب كلما رآها قرت عينه برؤيتها.
عن الحصين بن محصن –رضي الله عنه- أن عمة له أتت النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حاجة ففرغت من حاجتها فقال لها النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( أذات زوج أنت؟ ) قالت: نعم، قال ( كيف أنت له ؟ ) قالت : ما آلوه إلا ما عجزت عنه، قال: ( فانظري أين أنت منه، فإنما هو جنتك ونارك ) [حسن. رواه أحمد] 

قال المناوي: ( انظري ) أيتها المرأة التي هي ذات بعل ( أين أنت منه ) أي في أي منزلة أنت منه، أقريبة من مودته مسعفة له عند شدته ملبية لدعوته، أم متباعدة من مرامه كافرة لعشرته وإنعامه ( فإنما هو ) أي الزوج ( جنتك ونارك ) أي هو سبب لدخولك الجنة برضاه عنك، وسبب لدخولك النار بسخطه عليك، فأحسني عشرته ولا تخالفي أمره فيما ليس بمعصية. وأخذ الذهبي من هذا الحديث ونحوه أن النشوز كبيرة. 

مكانة الزوج عند الزوجة
يظهر لنا في هذا الحديث الجليل براعة ودقة وصف رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- لمكانة الزوج بالنسبة للزوجة بأنه جنتها أو نارها، ففي رضاه الجنة وفي سخطه النار، ليس في الآخرة فحسب وإنما في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، فمكانة الزوج في نفس المرأة مكانة عالية رفيعة، فهو رفيق الدرب الطويل .. الصديق الذي حلمت به كثيرا .. تصافح أفكارها أفكاره، وتعانق مبادئها وأحلامها أحلامه .. مكانته عندها لا تفوقها مكانه، لأنه الود والأمن والسكن .. اليد الحانية والكلمة الطيبة التي تقطر بالود والمحبة لتمحو العناء وتبعث في النفس الثقة والاطمئنان، لذا فهي لا ترضى عنه بديلا ومؤنسا، صوته عطر يعبق أيامها، وتواصله معها نسيج يسبح على جدران بيتها بالرضا والوفاق والصفاء، فإذا حرمت كل ذلك وانقلب الوفاق والود إلى خصام وشجار ونزاع لاينتهي تحولت تلك الجنة إلي جحيم لا يطاق. 
حق الزوج
من هذا المنطلق كان حق الزوج من أجل الحقوق علي الزوجة، حتى أنه يفوق حق أبويها فيقول –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( لو كنت أمرا أحدا أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها، والذي نفس محمد بيده، لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها، حتى لو سألها نفسها وهي علي قتب لم تمنعه ) [ حسن . رواه ابن ماجة] 

فمن حق الزوج حسن الطاعة ورعاية البيت والأولاد، وصيانة العرض والمال والتزام الحشمة والحجاب، وعدم الإذن بدخول بيته لمن يكره، وعدم الخروج من البيت بغير إذنه. 
ومن حقوق الزوج أيضا عصمته من الزلل بتلبية رغبته فيها وقتما شاء، والتزين له بكل زينة مباحة، مع عدم التكلف وتحميله ما لا يطيق من نفقات، فليس معني التزين ارتداء أفخر الثياب والتطيب بأغلى العطور، فإن مجرد المحافظة علي النظافة الشخصية وحسن المظهر زينة لمن لم ييسر الله لها امتلاك ما تتزين به. 
بل إن بسمة الرضي علي وجهها زينة تستقبله وتودعه بها، والكلمة الطيبة علي شفتيها زينة تريح بها قلبه وتخفف بها عنه عناء الحياة، فالرجل بين يدي زوجته طفل صغير شغوف بالإطراء والمديح والكلمة اللينة، فلتمتدحي أختاه صفاته الطيبة ولتظهري له مدي سعادتك بالارتباط به، ولا تبخلي عليه بالمودة وبذل الحنان قدر استطاعتك فالرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: ( ألا أخبركم بنسائكم في الجنة ) قلنا بلي يا رسول الله قال ( ودود ولود إذا غضبت أو أسئ إليها أو غضب زوجها قالت: هذه يدي في يدك لا أكتحل بغمض – أي لا أنام – حتى ترضي ) [حسن. رواه الطبراني] والودود أي المتحببة في زوجها. 
وعن عائشة –رضي الله عنها- قالت: يا معشر النساء لو تعلمن حق أزواجكن عليكن لجعلت المرأة منكن تمسح الغبار عن وجه زوجها بنحر وجهها.
وعن معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه- قال –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( لا تؤذي امرأة زوجها في الدنيا إلا قالت زوجته من الحور العين، لا تؤذيه قاتلك الله فإنما هو عندك دخيل يوشك أن يفارقك إلينا ) [صحيح . رواه الترمذي] *


*http://articles.islamweb.net/media/i...icle&id=196792

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*أخطاء صغيرة تقتل السعادة الزوجية*

تحتاج السعادة الزوجية إلى جهد دءوب من الزوجين، وقد يفعل الزوجان ذلك، ويبذلان قصارى جهدهما لتحقيق سعادتهما.

 لكن أخطاء صغيرة أو هفوات غير مقصودة تذهب بهذا الجهد أدراج الرياح.  وحتى تتجنبي هذه الأخطاء وتحرصي على البعد عنها، عليكِ أوَّلاً بالتعرف  عليها.

- تجنبي كثرة السخط وقلة الحمد:
فكثير من النساء إذا سُئلت عن حالها مع زوجها، أبدت السخط، وأظهرت الأسى واللوعة.
 وتبدأ عملية المقارنة بينها وبين أختها أو جارتها أو صديقتها، وهي لا  تدري مدى تأثير ذلك على مشاعر الزوج. فعلى المرأة أن تدرك بأن شكر زوجها  والثناء عليه في حضوره وفي غيابه يزيده إعزازًا لها، وفي كتمان الشكر جحود  ودخول في كفر النِّعم.
 وليعلم الأزواج أن كلمات الشكر والتقدير بينهما تؤثر على أبنائهما،  فيعتادونها في البيت وخارجه عند تقديم أي كلمة طيبة أو مساعدة لهم من أحد،  فاعتياد التقدير وشكر الصنيع عادة تتكون داخل البيت، وتمتد إلى كل مسائل  الحياة.

- تجنبي كثرة المن :
أيضًا من  النساء من تقوم على خدمة زوجها وأهله، وتقدِّم كل ما تستطيع تقديمه ماديًّا  ومعنويًّا، ثمّ بعد ذلك تمنُّ على زوجها وتذكِّره بأياديها السالفة  وأفضالها، فتؤذيه بذلك .

- إياك وإفشاء الأسرار:
كلا  الزوجين مُطالب بكتمان أسرار زوجه وبيته، وهذا أدب عام حث عليه الإسلام  ورغّب فيه، سواء كانت تلك الأسرار بالعلاقة الزوجية أو بمشكلات البيت.
 فخروج المشكلة خارج البيت يعني استمرارها واشتعال نارها، خصوصًا إذا  نُقلت إلى أهل أحد الزوجين حيث لا يكون الحكم عادلاً؛ لأنهم يسمعون من طرف  واحد، وقد تأخذهم الحميّة تجاه ابنهم أو ابنتهم .

- الصمت عدو قاتل للحياة الزوجية :
ليس  هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أنّ هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه،  ويشاركه لحظات السعادة البريئة، ويخفف عنه هموم الحياة وأحزانها.. ساعتها  تنطلق المشاعر التي كانت حبيسة وتغرد في عش الزوجية مع شريك الحياة، ونصفها  الحلو. هكذا يعيد حوار بسيط المعنى للحياة، ويهوِّن مصاعب كثيرة.
 أمّا افتقاده فإنّه يجعل الحياة بين الزوجين كالموت، ويحيلها إلى صحراء  جافة، لا ينمو فيها سوى الملل والفتور والكراهية الصامتة بين الطرفين.
 ومع مرور الأيام يصبح عش الزوجية كئيبًا ومعتمًا، أو صامتًا صمت القبور.
 لا شك أنّ الحياة الزوجية السوية تساعد الطرفين على الشعور بالتحقق  والتوافق النفسي، وتتيح الفرصة لكل منهما كي يتبنى أنماطًا سلوكية إيجابية  ومقبولة اجتماعيًّا.
 والأهم أنّها تُسهم بشكل فعال في إعادة اكتشاف الذات واستخراج الطاقات  الكامنة وتنظيمها في سياق أُسري مترابط، يعطي للحياة أجمل معانيها.
ويعدّ الصمت بين الزوجين أحد الأسلحة الهدامة التي تقضي على التوقعات  الإيجابية المأمولة من الحياة الزوجية، والتي تجعل كل شاب أو شابة يضحي  بأشياء كثيرة -منها قدر من حرِّيته الشخصية- في سبيل تأسيس حياة زوجية  سعيدة.
 عادة يترتب على الصمت الذي تغرق فيه العلاقة الزوجية حدوث أزمة حقيقية،  فالزوج يشعر أنّه يشقى في العمل، وأن زوجته لا تقدِّر تضحياته أو ما يبذله  من جهد، والزوجة من جهتها تشعر أن زوجها يُهمِلها، وأنّه يعاملها كما لو  كانت شيئًا من أشياء البيت، ليس أكثر.. إنّه لا يحترمها، ولا يستشيرها في  أمر، ولا يهتم بمشاعرها، وإن فعل، فلكي يتجنب الإحراج أمام الآخرين فقط.
 من هنا يسود جو من عدم التفاهم، وعدم الثقة؛ نتيجة لانقطاع التواصل بين الزوجين.
 كما أن معدل الحديث بينهما قد لا يتجاوز الدقائق يوميًّا، وقد يكون عن  أمور تافهة لا أهمية لها؛ مثل شراء ملابس الطفل، أو ماذا تأكل غدًا، وماذا  قالت فلانة! هذا الانقطاع وعدم التواصل هو السبب الأكبر في سوء التفاهم،  وفي الانفصال الرسمي أحيانًا.
فالطلاق العاطفي والنفسي قد يسبق الطلاق الفعلي، وحين يسود الصمت بين  الزوجين لا يعود هناك مجال للتفاهم، إلا إذا قرّر الاثنان العودة.
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%A7%D8%A...AC%D9%8A%D8%A9

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نفع الله بك أم أروى موضوع نافع ومهم*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جُزيت الجنة وبُورك فيكِ أم علي فهو موضوعك أنت في الأصل وما هي إلا إضافة بسيطة ،نفع الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين وإياكِ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كوني أنت الزوجة الهلامية!*

*لا تتسرعوا في الحكم على عنوان المقال، وتنظروا نظرة استخفاف بين علاقة الزوجة وبين الهلام، أو بالمعنى العامي (الجلو)؛ فإن في خصائص (الجلو) أمورًا لو أتقنتها الزوجة لحفِظت بيتها وأسرتها، بل وزادت سعادتها أضعاف ما تتوقع، ولكانت علاقتها بزوجها علاقةً مميزة، ملؤها الحبُّ والاحترام، انطلقوا، وأخص بالذكر الأخت المتزوجة حديثًا، والأخت التي مضى على زواجها وقت طويل، الكل مستفيد - بإذن الله.

**أولاً: يعرف الهلام علميًّا على أنه مادة صلبة جيلاتينية، تتراوح خصائصها بين الطراوة والضعف إلى القساوة والمتانة، تعرف الهلاميات بأنها أنظمة متشابكة مخففة (dilute)، لا تجري أو تسيل عندما تكون في حالة استقرار، ونظرًا لوزنها، تكون الهلاميات سائلة غالبًا، ولكنها تتصرف مثل المواد الصلبة بسبب شبكتها ثلاثية الأبعاد المتشابكة داخل السائل، إن هذا التشابك داخل السائل يعطي الهلام بنيته (القساوة) المساهمة في تدبقه (stickiness).

**يا سلام على الهلام؟؟؟! وممكن قد أسلنا بعض اللعاب من محبي الهلام، ولكن بعد تعريفه، تعالوا لنأخذ العبرة، وخاصة أنت يا من تزوَّجْتِ حديثًا، اسمعي يا رعاك الله!**


وربما بعض الأخوات الذكيات قد التقطن بعض الأفكار، وربما ابتسمت إحداهن بغير شعور!
**
**1- هل لاحظتم أن الهلام يميل بين يدي حامله ويتأرجح، فإذا مال يَمنةً مال معه يمنةً، ولكنه ما يلبث أن يرجع ثابتًا مكانه، بمعنى إذا أحسستِ أن كلامَكِ وأخلاقك بدأت بالانحراف يمنة ويسرة، فسارعي بالعودة لأصلك وطيبتك ولأخلاقك! مهم.

**
**2- الهلام - وتعقيبًا على الفكرة السابقة - إذا وضعت إبرة فيه أو سكينة ثم نزعتها بقوة أو ضعف، لا يمكن أن ترَيْ أثر وضع السكينة أين وضعت بل يمكن للهلام أن يبتلع الإبرة كلها! بمعنى: في الزواج سيمر عليك أوقات ستُجرحين فيها، وربما يوجَّه لك سهام، فعليك نزعها بدون أن تترك علامات في قلبك، وإن اخترقت السهام قلبَك، فالأحوط إخفاؤها وعدم إظهارها للعيان وللفضيحة، تصبحين عنوانًا؛ ممتاز!

**
**3- كما ذكرنا، فإن الهلام يتميز بالطراوة والضعف، فهي ميزة رائعة يحبها كل الرجال، بل هي فطرة الأخت، ويجب على الزوجة أن تتمثل تلك الطراوة في التعامل، وتبين عن ضعف أمام زوجها؛ فالرجل يحب المرأة المستسلمة له، التي تسأله عن أمور، وهي ربما تكون تعرف، ولكن تحسب له قدره وتحترمه، والضعف هو حسنة عند الأخت، وصفة مميزة، ولكن للزوج فقط، كوني بين يديه كالهلام، فممكن أن يشكلك كيفما يريد، ولكن الرجوع لطبيعتك مع العالم لا يستغرق ثواني، أرجوك كوني ضعيفة وليس غبية، فالفرق واضح وصريح! مثير.

**
**4- وتعقيبًا على الفكرة السابقة، فالهلام يتميز بالقساوة والمتانة، يعني عكس المعنى الذي طرح آنفًا، ولكن لا تحزني، فله تفسير، وأنه سيمر عليك - أختي الزوجة - لحظات سيكون التعامل قاسيًا، فماذا تفعلين؟ الجواب سهل، كوني أنتِ الرابطَ المتين في هذة العلاقة، الرجال مهما اشتدت خلافاتهم، فإنهم عادة لا يُغلقون الباب كله، بل هناك فسحة للدخول، وتذكري أنه تزوَّجك من بين جميع نساء الكون، وفضَّلك عليهن جميعهن، فحاولي أن تدخلي أنت أختي من هذا الباب، وكوني هنا متينة وقوية، فهنا موطن يجب أن تحافظي وتعيدي للعلاقة ذلك الرابطَ المتين الذي دخلتم به حياتكم، حاولي البحث عنه!

**
**5- متشابكة لا تجري أو تسيل!**سائلة، لكن تتصرَّف مثل المواد الصُّلبة.**أختي الزوجة، كوني متشابكة وثابتة في المواقف، ولا تجري أمام الأزمات، بل كوني سائلة، وتصرَّفي مع الأزمة مثل المواد الصُّلبة، يا سلام على الهلام، استقبلي الأزماتِ بكل رضًا وقبول، ولكن عامليها معاملة الأخت الصُّلبة الواثقة بقضاء الله وقدره! عظيم.

**
**6- وأخيرًا لا تنسَيْ تقويم شبكتك الثلاثية، وأن تحاولي نظمها ورصفها وتنسيقها والاهتمام بها ومعالجتها من حين إلى آخر، وهي الحب والمودة والاحترام، تفقَّدي الشبكة من حين لآخر، وحاولي أن ترفعي منسوبها دائمًا؛ لأن في الأزمات ستنقص واحدة منهن، ولكن ليس لمعدل الصفر، ولكن ستنقص بمعدل يمكن تعويضه بسرعة؛ لأننا نسينا شيئًا مهمًّا عن الهلام، هو التدبق! حاولي التدبق بزوجك والالتصاق به في المشاكل والأزمات، وحاولي رؤية نموذج للحل بينكما وأنت تحافظين على بنيتك الهلامية الرائعة!

**أرجوكِ كوني الأخت الهلامية!**
**

وفَّقنا الله وإياك أختي الزوجة لصالح الأعمال!*




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/social/0/58136/#ixzz4FflUltTs

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*سنة أولى زواج*
 
*تأسيس قواعد ، ترقب ، أمل*
 
السنة  الأولى للزواج هي سنة بناء ووضع اللبنات لأساسٍ قوي متين، لتكون مصدَّاتٍ  للرِّياح، التي حتمًا ستأتيه من كلِّ جانب، والزوجة الذكية هي التي تُدرك  ذلك، وتمتلك الإرادة للوُصُول بهذا البنيان إلى عنان السماء، وقد منحها  الله الأدوات، وذَلَّلَ لها الأسباب، وهي المودة والرحمة، والعقل المستنير،  والصدر المتسع لكلِّ الملمات والخطوب، والقلب الذي يَتَحَمَّل الأخطاء  الصغيرة، ويصفح عن الأخطاء الكبيرة، ويمنح الفرص، ويضمد الجروح، ويسدُّ  الشقوق بعدْوى الحب الذي ستنشره الزوجةُ الحكيمة في أرجاء بيتها الوليد.
وعنِ المشكلات التي يمكن أن تواجه كل زوجة في أول زواجِها
 تحكي بعضُ الزوجات تجاربها مع أول سنة زواج، وكيف تخطَّتْ تلك المشكلات من أجْل استقرار أسرتِها.

*اختلاف الطِّباع :*
 قالت مريم متزوجة حديثًا: هي مشكلة اختلاف  الطباع، فأنا حالمة رومانسية، وهو عملي جدًّا، يهتم كثيرًا بعملِه، لدرجة  أنه عادَ إلى عملِه بعد ثلاثة أيام من زواجنا، مما أحزنني كثيرًا، إلى جانب  أنه صاخب يحب الصوت العالي، وأنا العكس، دقيق جدًّا في كل شيء، بينما أنا  فوضوية بعض الشيء، حيث أمي كانت تقوم عني بكلِّ شيء، حتى ترتيب حجرتي، فلم  أعتدْ بعدُ على القيام بالمهام الزوجية الثقيلة.

 ولكني عاقدة العزْم على تقريب وجهات النظر، فكما اعتدت التفوُّق في دراستي، ولا أرضى عنه بديلاً، كذلك هناك الأهم وهو حياتي الزوجية.

*زوجي متسلِّط :*
 العقبة التي واجهتْنِي في أولِ زواجي هي  تسلُّط زوجي، وانفراده برأيه، وكأنه يعيش في البيت بمفرده، وقد تغلبتُ على  هذه الصفة فيه بالحنان، ولا شيء غيره، ذلك الحنان الذي ورثته عن أمي -  رحمها الله - والذي كان دستورَ بيتها، فكان إذا أبدى رأيًا، فلا نقاش فيه،  أقْتَرِب منه بكلِّ رقَّة وأداعبه قائلة: الطفل العنيد بداخلك متى سيكبر؟
فيبتسم  ويقول لي: البركة فيكِ لتأخذي بيديه، وعلى مرِّ السنوات أصبحنا شريكين  حقيقيينِ، وليس آمرًا وناهيًا، بفضل حناني الذي دائمًا يشيد به.

*تدخُّل أمه :*
 زوجي طيِّب للغاية، ولكن من أول يوم زواج  شعرْت بمدى ضعفِه الشديد تجاه أمه وآرائها، فكانت تتدخَّل في حياتنا بشكلٍ  مُزعج جدًّا، حتى إذا سافرنا في رحلة، كانت تَثنيه عن ذلك بحجَّة التوفير،  وأنا صابرة، مرة أرفض وأقيم الدُّنيا، ومرات أتغاضى.

ولكنِّي في إحدى المرات وضعتُه أمام خيارين،  إمَّا أنا أو أمه، وحدثت مشكلة كبيرة، وتدخَّل الأهلُ، وكان الصلح، وأخذنا  من أمه الحنون الشفوق وعْدًا بعدم التدخُّل في شؤوننا، إلا عندما نحتاج  نحن إليها.

 والآن - وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات - نحن أسعد  زوجين، وحماتي التي أصبحتْ جدة لابْنتي، هي صديقتي، بل أحيانًا أَتَدَخَّل  أنا لترقيق قلْب ابنها عليها، بفضْل الله وعونه، ثم بفضْل صبري على زوجي.

*اختلاف وتكامُل :*
 كنت أضيق جدًّا باختلاف آراء زوجي عن  آرائي، وطباعه عن طباعي في سنوات زواجي الأولى؛ ولكن - بفضل الله - تبيَّن  لي بعد عشرتي وطول مدة زواجي، التي قاربت ستة عشر عامًا - أن الاختلاف  بيننا أصبح تكامُلاً، وهذا التكاملُ في الصِّفات قد ساعَدَنَا كثيرًا في  الكثير من أمور حياتنا الزوجية.

فأنا مثلاً كنتُ صارِمة بعض الشيء مع الأبناء، بينما هو حَنُون جدًّا، ومتفاهِم إلى أقصى حدٍّ معهم، مما أَحْدَثَ توازُنًا في تربية الأبناء.

وأقول لكلِّ زوجة جديدة: لا تجعلي اختلاف  طباعك أنتِ وزوجك عائقًا أمام سعادتك الزوجيَّة؛ بل اجعليها نقطة لصالحك؛  لتحقيق التوازُن لصالح الأسرة.

*قلبي لم يكنْ خاليًا :*
 للأسف تزوَّجْتُ بقلب ليس خاليًا، فقد كنت  مخطوبة من قبلُ لرجلٍ أحببْتُه بعنفٍ؛ ولكن لم يكتبِ الله لنا الزواجَ،  وحين تزوجْتُ زوجي الحالي لَمْ ألْتَفِتْ إلى مشاعرِه وحنانِه ورجولتِه؛  لأنَّ ذهني كان مشغولاً بغيرِه، والآن وبعد مُرُور سنوات طويلة، أشعر بمدى  ذنْبي وتقصيري في حقِّ زوجي الحبيب، الذي لم يقفْ عند نُفُوري وعصبيَّتي،  بل كان دائمَ الابتسام في وجْهي، محبًّا عطوفًا متفهِّمًا، والآن وبعد  إفاقتي منَ الوهم الذي كان يسكنْ قلبي ، أُحاول تعويضه عن إهمالي الجسيم في  حقِّه.

*أخطاء يجب تدارُكها :* 
هناك الكثيرُ من الأخطاء التي يقع فيها المتزوجون حديثًا، وهم يخطون إلى حياتهم الزوجيَّة، يقول أستاذ علم النفس بجامعة الكويت/ د. *خضر البارون:*
*تطلُّعات خياليَّة :*
1- المرأة تدخل الحياة الزوجية بتطلُّعات خيالية بعيدة عن الواقع، وإن لم تجد ما تمنتْ وتطلَّعَتْ، تبدأ بالشكوى.
2-  كذلك تكون لديها مفاهيم خاطئة ومغلوطة، قد تستقيها من الأم أو الرفيقات عن  أن الزواج حلبة صراع ومنافسة على مقعد الرئاسة، وأن زعامة البيت تكون  للرابح في هذا الصراع.
3-  أيضًا منَ الأخطاء التي تقع فيها المرأةُ بعد الزواج: احتراف بعض النساء  إفشاء أسرار زوجها إلى الأهْل والصديقات، وتلك العادة أو الصفة هي أقصى ما  يثير المشاكل بينها وبين زوجها، إلى جانب أن هناك بعض النساء تنتظر الزوج  بمجموعة من المصائب عند عودته إلى المنزل؛ مثل: مشكلات الصغار، وكوارث  الجيران.
6- كذلك  من ضمن الأخطاء التي يقع فيها المتزوجون حديثًا: تعجُّلهم لإنجاب الأطفال،  وقلقهم إذا مرَّتْ شهور قليلة بدون إنجاب، فيبدأ التوتُّر، وبالتالي حدوث  المشكلات، وينصح البارُّون كل زوجة حديثة أو مقبِلة على الزواج أن تستعدَّ  له نفسيًّا، وتعرف ماذا تريد من الزواج، ولا بد أن تعرف جيدًا معنى الزواج،  الذي هو شراكة وصبْر وتضحيات، وتكوين أسرة تتطلَّب المحافَظة عليها، وليس  من الطبيعي الانسحاب من الزواج عند ظُهُور أية مشكلة، ونصيحتي لكلِّ امرأة  أن تصبرَ على زوجها، وتتكيف على عاداته وتتحمّل، إلى أن يعتاد كل منهما  الآخر، وأن تعلمَ أنَّ الزواج ميثاقٌ غليظٌ - كما قال الله تعالى.

 *مهارات الجذب :*
ويضيف  البارون : أنه لا يوجد أحد مفصل كما يحب الآخر؛ ولكن بالصبر والاحتمال يُمكن  خلْق التقارُب، وتجاوُز المشكلات والأَزَمَات، فالمرءُ إذا أراد الشيء  يسعى إليه، ويبذل مجهودًا في سبيله،وعلى  المرأة أن تتعلمَ مهارات الجذب، سواء في بيتها أم مظهرها أم شخصيتها، وإن  وجدت صمتًا أو تجاهلاً من الزوج، فلا مانع أن تكونَ هي المبادِرة بالكلام،  أو تهيئة الجو المناسب لجِلْسة رومانسية، وأن تحتويه بالمشاعر والحنان،  ويقيني أن المرأة قادرة على ذلك.

 *همستي إليكِ :*
  الفرْق بين امرأة ناجحة وأخرى فاشلة: أنَّ الأولى عرفتْ وعملتْ، والثانية عرفت فقط.

http://www.alukah.net/social/0/23406/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بك أم رفيدة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا أخواتي في الله على هذه النصائح الغالية .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> نفع الله بك أم رفيدة


وبارك الله فيك أختي الغالية .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (32/ 275):

...أن المرأة إذا أحسنت معاشرة بعلها كان ذلك موجبا لرضا الله وإكرامه لها ; من غير أن تعمل ما يختص بالرجال . والله أعلم




*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

ما من زوجة دخلت عالم المقارنات، إلا وانهار ما تعيشه من هناء !

يبتك فيه من الجمال.. وزوجك فيه من الخير.. وأبناؤك فيهم من الصلاح.. ما يفوق غيرك من البشر

الحمدلله دائما وأبدا..*







منــقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
كيفية التعامل مع الزوج ؟


- دائما كوني مرحة معه وإن كنت ثقيلة الظل تجنبي الاستظراف، فقط عوضي ذلك بالابتسام الدائم.


- التسامح مع أخطائه الصغيرة ... فإن تسامحك في أخطاء زوجك الصغيرة وعدم معاتبته فيها ولا محاسبته عليها يوجد عنده نوعاً من الإعزاز لك وعرفان الجميل.
فكثرة العتاب تورث البغض، لذلك يجب عليك أن تتنازلي قليلاً وتقبلي لزوجك بعض العثرات.


- لا تتركي المنزل أبدا في حال الخلاف، وابدئي بالصلح حتى ولو لم تكوني مخطئة فكلمة آسف ثقيلة جدا على لسان الرجال.


- ناديه بأحب الأسماء إليه ... فكل إنسان يحب اسماً أو كنية يشتهر بها، ويحب كذلك أن ينادى بها.*


*




مـــنقول بتصرف*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الزّوجةَ اللبيبة
1. من تقدِّمُ محبّةَ الله تبارك وتعالى على كلِّ محبّةٍ ، وتقدِّمُ رضاه على رِضى كلِّ مخلوقٍ!
 
2. القريبةُ من زوجها في كلِّ حالٍ ، وغايةُ مقصدِها تُجاههُ الحظيّةُ   بمحبّته ورضاه ؛ فلا يطيبُ لها خاطرٌ ، ولا تذوقُ غمْضاً حتّى يرضى!
 
3. المتحملّةُ للمسئوليّة ، النّشيطةُ الجادّةُ المثابرة .
 
4. ذاتُ صبرٍ وتحمُّلٍ ، وذاتُ ذكاءٍ وقّادٍ ونباهةٍ تمكّنُها من استجلابِ   قلبِ زوجِها ، واستدرارِ عطفه وعفوه ، وهيَ السّاعيةُ لراحته وإسعاده .
 
5 . نهجهها كتابُ اللهِ وسنّة رسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بفهم سلفِ الأمّة   ؛ فهذا ميزانُ الحكمِ عندها ؛ وميزان العدلِ الّذي تحكّمُه في سائرِ   شئونِها .
 
6. ذاتُ تواضعٍ جمّ ، هيّنة ، ليّنة ؛ تخفضُ جناحَها لزوجها ، وتخفضُ صوتَها في حضرته ؛ إجلالاً واحتراماً ..
 
7 . تسعى دوماً للتّمسّك بالطّريق السّويّ ؛ فتقبضُ على التزامها بيدها ، ولا تلتفت لبُنيّاتِ الطّريق!
 
8. تسعى لأن تكونَ ذاتَ حجّةٍ قويّة في الحقِّ وبالحق ؛ فتترفّعُ عن   مجاراةِ أهلِ الأهواء وحظوظِ النّفس ، وتلزمُ الحقّ الّذي تَدينُ اللهَ به .
 
9 . متعاونةٌ دؤوبةٌ في الدّعوةِ إلى الله تعالى ؛ وأكثر ما يهمُّها هو :   دعوةُ أخواتها وقريباتها ، وتعليمهنّ ما علمت وعرفت من العلم!
 
10. ذات قلبٍ رحيمٍِ شفوقٍ ؛ تسعى لإعانةِ النّاسِ وخدمتهم ، والوقوفِ عندَ حاجاتهم بما تسع نفسُها .
 
11. توّاقةٌ في طلب العلم ؛ فهي تطمحُ لأن تكونَ عالمةً بأمور دينِها ؛ متبصِّرةً بكلِّ ما ينْفعها في دينها ودنياها من خيرٍ.
 
12 . تجاهدُ في سبيلِ راحةِ زوجِها –السّاعي على رعايتها- ؛ وتضحّي برغَباتها لخدمةِ هذا الدّين والأخذ على يدِ زوجِها في ذلك ..
 
13.تعينُ زوجَها على ضبطِ وقتِه بما ينفعهُ سواء : بإفساح المجال له في طلب   العلم الشّرعيّ أو عملٍ خارجَ البيتِ ، وأداءٍ لما عليهِ من التزاماتٍ   وارتباطات .
 
14. قليلةُ التّشكّي والتّذمُّر ؛ فطنةٌ فهيمة ، تختارُ الوقتَ المُناسبَ لتبيح لزوجها عمّا في نفسِها!
 
15. تصنعُ بذكائها منَ الحامضِ شراباً حُلواً! ؛ فـ : 
" تحترمُ غيرةَ زوجِها " ، و " تقدِّرُ حزْمهُ وشدّتَه " و " وتمتصّ غضبهُ إن رأتهُ مُغْضَبا " !
 
16. حريصةٌ على أهلِ زوجِها وأقربائهِ كلَّ الحِرص ؛ فأهلهُ هُم أهلٌ لها ،   وأمُّ زوجِها بمثابةِ أمِّها ؛ فتبرّها بنفسِها ، وتعينُ زوجَها على   برِّها!
 
17. لا تُبالي بكلام النّاس -لايؤيّده دليل-! ؛ فهيَ قويّةٌ بفكرِها الذي   لزمتهُ –موقنةً بملازمته للحق- ثابتةٌ على المنهجِ الأصيل ، لا تأبهُ بما   يُلقى حولَها من نعوتٍ!
 
18 . زاهدةٌ بقدَر ؛ إذ لا تجعل من الدّنيا أكبرَ همّها! بل تكونُ مُقتصدةً ؛ تحفظُ مالَ زوجِها ، وإن أنفقت منه ؛ فتنفق بقدر!
 
19 . بليغةُ اللِّسانِ ، إن تكلّمت أفاضت على زوجِها درراً زكيّة من طيِّبِ الكلامِ وأحلاه!
 
20 . ذاتُ توازنٍ في أولويّاتها ؛ فهي إلى جانبِ حِرصِها على العلم   الشّرعيِّ ، لاتُهملُ بيتَها وزوجَها ؛ فتنظّفُ بيتَها وتنمّقُه ، وتتزيّنُ   لزوجِها بأجمل الثّياب ، وتطهو لهُ أشهى وأزكى الطّعام!
 
وأخيراً : * تهشُّ وتبشُّ في وجهِ زوجِها ، وتُحسنُ الـنَّشَّ ، ولا تُكثرُ من الطَّّشِّ : )
________________
(*) الهشّ والبشّ : بشاشةُ الوجهِ ورحابتُه .
النّشّ : شويُ الطعامِ وطهوه .
الطّشّ : الخروج من البيت بقصدِ التّسلية .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 19 . بليغةُ اللِّسانِ ، إن تكلّمت أفاضت على زوجِها درراً زكيّة من طيِّبِ الكلامِ وأحلاه!


*

أما هذه أرزاق من الله تعالى، فليس الكل يستطيع ذلك.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> 
> أما هذه أرزاق من الله تعالى، فليس الكل يستطيع ذلك.*


رزقك الله تعالى بلاغة اللسان وطيب الكلام .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين وإياكِ أخيتي أم أروى

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نصائح للمتزوجات يا طالبات العلم 
قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إن  الدنيا حلوة خضرة . وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها .  فينظر كيف تعملون . فاتقوا  الدنيا واتقوا النساء . فإن أول فتنة بني  إسرائيل كانت في النساء )) رواه مسلم .
انظري كيف بدأ الله عز وجل بالنساء في شهوات الدنيا وقدمهن على ما بعد ذلك من شهوات لأنهن أعظم فتنة للرجل .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها المرأة الصالحة )) .

وهذه نصائح للمتزوجات والمقبلات على الزواج بإذن الله :
1- احذري الكذب فهو يخلق في نفس الرجل الشك و الارتياب وهما سم حياتكما الزوجية . 
2- احذري الانفعال الشديد فهو يجعل البيت شبه جحيم .
3- لا تمتدحي أي غريب أمام زوجك لانه لايحب أن يسمع تفضيل مخلوق عليه.
4- ان ما يفسد جمال المرأة البطنة فاحذري البطنة.
5- إياك كثرة العتب فإنه يورث البغضاء وإياك المبالغة في الغيرة فإنها مفتاح الطلاق .
6- حافظي على صحتك وتجنبي ما يشوه نضارتك ومنها بعض الأصباغ والمساحيق .
7- اعلمي أن الشؤون الخارجية هي من خصائص زوجك و أما الداخلية فتخصك أنت .
8-  المرأة التي عندها الكياسة والسياسة وحسن الذوق ، ما  يجعلها تكتم في صدرها  معظم شكواها ولا تكرر على مسمعه في كل حديث المسائل  البيتية الصغيرة التي  تضايقها، فالرجل اللطيف يقدر هذه المرأة .
9- لا تطلعي أحدا على أسرارك ونظمي شؤونك المنزلية .
10-  لا تغفلي عن نظافة بدنك فإن نظافته تضئ وجهك ، وتحبب  فيك زوجك ، وقابليه  فرحه مسرورة مستبشرة ، فإن المودة جسم روحه بشاشة  الوجه .
11- اجتهدي أن تنمي فيك السجايا التي حببتك إلى زوجك .
12- تحاشي أن تستطلعي أسرار ماضي زوجك فقد انقضى ، وفي وقوفك عليه ما ينغص عيشك ، ولا تنسي أن زوجك إنسان لا ملاك .
13-  احترمي عواطف زوجك، تسلمي موضع حاجاته، وبادري إلى  قضائها قبل أن يطالبك  بها ، حببي نفسك إلى حرفته .لأن الخدم لم يكلفوا حب  سيدهم .
14- اتركي له من آن لآخر الكلمة الأخيرة والقول الفصل .. ففي هذا ما يسره ولا يضرك .
15- دعيه يعتقد من آن لآخر أنه أكثر منك علما و أغزر معرفة فإن هذا الاعتقاد ما يسره ويرضي عواطفه باعتباره كونه رجلا .
16- احترمي أهله وخصوصا والدته التي أحبها قبل أن يحبك . 
منقول بتصرف

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أحاديث في وصف الزوجة الصالحة 
  *قيل  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي النساء خير ؟ قال : التي تسره إذا نظر ،  وتطيعه إذا أمر ، ولا تخالفه في نفسها ومالها بما يكره . صحيح النسائي* 

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أيما امرأة سألت زوجها الطلاق في غير ما بأس فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة )) صحيح ابن ماجه*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت ، فبات غضبان عليها ، لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح )) رواه البخاري*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لا يحل للمرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد إلا بإذنه ، ولا تأذن في بيته إلا بإذنه)) رواه البخاري*

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الدنيا متاع . وخير متاع الدنيا المرأة الصالحة )) رواه مسلم*

*قال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها ، وصامت شهرها ،  وحفظت فرجها ، وأطاعت زوجها ، قيل لها : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة  شئت)) صحيح الترغيب*

*قال  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة ؟ الودود  الولود ، العؤود ؛ التي إذا ظلمت قالت : هذه يدي في يدك ، لا أذوق غمضا حتى  ترضى)) صحيح الجامع*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://majles.alukah.net/t156263/

----------


## أم أروى المكية

مقال مفيد ونصائح قيمة .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الدلال .. إكسير الحياة الزوجية

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كيف تكسب زوجتك
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي " رواه  	الترمذي. 

	وهذه وصايا نافعة للرجل تحبب الزوج لامرأته وتديم الألفة  	بينهما: 

	1- خاطبها بالألفاظ الحسنة وزين أسلوبك دائما  	بعبارات الدعاء والشكر. 

	2- نادها بالكنية احتراما لها إلا إذا استدعى  	المقام التصريح باسمها. 

	3- تعاهدها بالهدايا الحسنة لا سيما في المناسبات  	الغالية عليها وعنصر المفاجأة له تأثير عظيم في هذا الأمر . 

	4- تغاض دائما عن أخطائها وتغافل عنها في الأمور  	العادية واستعمل التلميح في معالجة الأخطاء إلا خطأ كبيرا يخالف الشرع أو  	الأخلاق لا بد من بيانه. 

	5- إذا بدر منها تصرف حسن أو موقف إيجابي تجاهك  	سارع بشكرها والثناء عليها ومكافأتها بما يناسب . 

	6- أظهر لها مشاعر الحب والحنان والرأفة بها لا  	سيما في أوقات الأنس ولحظات الصفاء . 

	7- أظهر لها الاهتمام ببرامجها وهواياتها واحرص  	على تيسير ذلك فإن عجزت عن ذلك فلا تبخل عليها ولو بالكلمة الطيبة. 

	8- امنح لها حرية التصرف في أعمالها المنزلية  	وأوكل لها القيام ببعض الأعمال فذلك يعطيها ثقة في شخصيتها . 

	9- اطرح عليها كثيرا من المواضيع والقضايا الخاصة  	والعامة واجعلها تشاركك الحوار وإبداء الرأي وفي النهاية القرار بيدك . 

	10- استمع وأصغ جيدا لمشاكلها وهمومها ولا تحتقر  	شيئا منها فإن أهملت ذلك بحثت عن مستمع آخر قد لا يكون ناصح لها وشاركها في  	أحزانها وأفراحها ولو بالكلمة الصادقة. 

	11- أكثر من مدحها والإعجاب بطهيها وثقافتها  	وملابسها وجمالها و0000فالمرأة تأسرها الكلمة الجميلة . 

	12- إن سبق إلى ذهنك خلق سيئ من أخلاقها أو موقف  	سلبي فتأمل في محاسنها الكثيرة وسجاياها الحسنة وتذكر مواقفها الرائعة وتضحيتها  	لأجلك. 

	13- إن وقع منك هفوة أو أسأت لها فبادر في إصلاح  	ذلك وأحسن إليها وقدم الاعتذار لها بأي أسلوب كان وهذا دليل على شجاعة الرحل  	وكمال عقله . 

	14- إن سافرت أو ابتعدت عنها فتعاهدها بالاتصال  	والرسائل المؤثرة وأظهر لها أنك تفتقدها وتشتاق لرؤيتها , 

	15- خصص لها وقتا بشكل دائم تتبادل معها كل ما  	يحفظ الود و يقوي الألفة ولغة التفاهم والأنس بالحديث مما يشعرها بالأمان  	والاطمئنان معك واحرص عل وضع برامج ترفيهية وسياحية في كل سنة. 

	16- تجنب دائما إطلاق الألفاظ السيئة على أهلها  	وأحبابها ولو ظهر منهم مايسوء وانتهز الفرصة في إظهارالإحترام لصديقاتها  	وإكرامهن بما جرت به العادة والعرف. 

	17- أظهر محبتك لزوجتك عند أهلك وأصحابك ولا تخجل  	من ذلك ولا تسمح لأحد أن ينال منها أو يعتدي عليها واذكرها بالخير إن حصلت  	مناسبة أو دعت الحاجة. 

	18- تجنب دائما ذكر محاسن النساء عندها وإطرائهن  	بالصفات الحسية والمعنوية ولو كان لغرض حثها على الخصال الجميلة فإن ذلك يثير  	الغيرة لديها ويعكر صفو العلاقة ويورثها الحقد والكراهية لأولئك النساء. 

	19- احرص على قضاء حاجات المنزل وتوفير متطلباته  	ولا تتوان في ذلك على حسب استطاعتك وكن كريما مع زوجتك في الحاجيات والكماليات  	من غير من ولا أذى وكن في عينها أحسن مما تظن بك فإن الكرم يستر عيوبك ويزيد  	المرأة حياء منك ويجعلها تتعلق بك أشد التعلق وما أسرت القلوب بشيء أعظم من  	الإحسان . وأخيرا فكال وسيلة دينية أو دنيوية تمكنك من إسعاد زوجتك فاعمل بها  	واسأل ربك التوفيق والبركة والسعادة .
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alzawaj/182.htm

----------

